# Forum About Russia Politics  Разные мысли и соображения вокруг событий в Украине

## Suobig

Посты перенесены из темы http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D1%87%...2%D0%B8-22310/
__________________________________________________  _____      

> But I don't see any solid legal grounds that could back such actions besides permission from Yanukovich who still calls himself a legitimate president.

 Of course it was illegal. That's why there where some mistrious "gentle armed people" withoud distinctive insignias.

----------


## Paul G.

> They could say that referendum's results were forged, for example.

 They may say everything they want. Who cares about that?

----------


## Hanna

> Meanwhile the same shit happens in Venezuela.
> Rumors says that China and Russia sent aircraft carriers "Admiral Kuznetsov" and "Shi Lang-07" for "joint exercises".
> Let's wait for official info. 
> ZOG mode on 
> Meanwhile there are messages about homicides among high rank commanders in the USA.
> Such as Navy Commander and Attorney General. 
> Is it truth?
> Is Ukraine a distraction from coup-d'etat in the USA?  
> ZOG mode off

 No, it won't be possible to have a revolution in the USA very soon. 
They are spying on all phone calls, all internet usage, there are drones, a programme to be able to manipulate the public discourse online and control crowds. Anyone's life can be effectively destroyed by putting them on a terrorist watch list or stopping their access to legitimate finances. And they have a larger proportion of people in prison than any other country in the world. UK has a similar support, and additionally they've made all demonstrations and public protest harder and possible to quickly ban if too inconvenient. I don't think it's possible for there to be a coup d'etat in the USA, or it's near impossible.  
If anybody is going to have a genuine revolution, they probably need to do it in the next decade, or technology will make it completely impossible in most countries.  
I was totally distracted by Ukraine. Venezuela feels too far away, don't know much about it, and never set a foot in South America. As you can imagine, every single news story I have read about Venezuela is similar to the coverage about Belarus for instance. Socialist dictatorship, blah, blah. I have no personal opinion of whether it's true and whether the Maduro government is good for the country or not. Will check the coverage though! I understand the CIA is plotting hard to try to bring down Maduro and are angry it's proving so hard.  
And Belarus is definitely still on the "staged revolution" roadmap. I bet they already picked a colour for your future revolution. White maybe.... that colour is not taken... Or maybe "lily revolution" since it's a white flower that grows in Belarus....  
I wonder if this Ukrainian revolution is going to get a name?  
It feels like all of this is just acting according to a script. Written in Washington and Brussels.

----------


## Hanna

> They could say that referendum's results were forged, for example.

 That's why I said to invite EU, or a Western democracy organisation, to monitor / observe. If local people did it themselves, or if Russia assisted, they would of course say it was faked, unless the pro West option wins. 
Even if it's common knowledge that almost everyone there is pro-Russian.  
But if the EU sends their monitoring team, then there isn't much they can say (although usually they try saying that the EU or international (i.e. American) monitors didn't get "full access" or something like that. ).

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

«Я не думаю, честно говоря, что это Путину решать, кто должен управлять Египтом. Это решает египетский народ». 
 Мэри Харф, пресс-секретарь Госдепартамента (февраль 2014 г.). 
«Я не думаю, что Клич [ник Кличко] должен быть в правительстве. Я не думаю, что это необходимо и не думаю, что это хорошая идея (…) Я думаю, Яц [ник Яценюка] хороший парень. У него есть экономический опыт и опыт управления. У него есть опыт в экономических вопросах, в вопросах управления. Что ему нужно, так это чтобы Кличко и Тягнибок остались снаружи».
 Виктория Нуланд, заместитель госсекретаря США (февраль 2014 г.).  
Как прекрасно.

----------


## iCake

Lenta.ru:  
Эх, понеслась.

----------


## Hanna

> Yesterday unknown men took control of two airports on the peninsula. The men were masked, heavily armed and outfitted in camouflage clothing without country or rank paraphernalia. They refused to divulge their nationality or whom they work for.

 I can't imagine that's anything other than some kind of Russian special forces and that they had a ready wartime scenario for this. They probably saw it coming for years. I guess Krim will turn into the largest "breakaway republic" of all.   

> "_We’ll regain our status as a nuclear power and that’ll   change the conversation. Ukraine has all the technological means   needed to create a nuclear arsenal – which would take us about   three to six months_,” Svoboda party MP Mikhail Golovko said.

 Are these the new people in charge? This is totally bizarre, who are they going to threaten with nukes? Russia? What would be the purpose, deterrent? From what....?  
I have no issue with Ukraine having nukes but this seems like getting it at the worst possible time for some rather irrational reasons. Plus with Chernobyl and all the bad vibes from the Cold war, do regular people in Ukraine really want nukes?   

> They may say everything they want. Who cares about that?

 I think Russia cares what the West thinks. Maybe not massively, but to a point. Plus for economical reasons.

----------


## 14Russian

> Lenta.ru:  
> Эх, понеслась.

 Lenta.ru: Бывший ССС 
Что ты думаешЬ об этом?  ::

----------


## it-ogo

За прошедшие сутки Россия уже здорово насвинячила в Крыму, и, надо полагать, готова свинячить дальше. Знаете, я ведь долго не воспринимал всерьез предположения, что эти самые "вооруженные люди без знаков различия" - регулярные подразделения ВС РФ. Но, похоже, надежды уже не осталось. 
Полагаю, основным итогом этой эпопеи будет резкий сдвиг средневзвешенного по Украине отношения к России в отрицательную сторону. Как-то гадко все...

----------


## maxmixiv

it-ogo, выручай, информации крайне мало.  
Я так понял, что в Крыму власти фактически вышли из-под контроля Киева. И у них сейчас есть, чем подкрепить свои амбиции. Есть ли другие такие регионы? Есть ли какие-то внутренние силы в масштабах всей страны, которые смогли бы организованно выступить против новых порядков?  
Возможно ли, что восток Украины активно поддержит новую власть, совершившую переворот? Например, большинство проголосуют за их президента (если до выборов дойдёт)? Можно понять, как киевляне настроены? Не те, которые на площади стояли, а вообще.
Как армия себя ведёт? Выполняет приказы? 
Я понимаю, что Януковича многие не любили, но ведь выбрали же... Есть ли такие, кто хочет чтобы он вернулся?

----------


## Basil77

> За прошедшие сутки Россия уже здорово насвинячила в Крыму, и, надо полагать, готова свинячить дальше. Знаете, я ведь долго не воспринимал всерьез предположения, что эти самые "вооруженные люди без знаков различия" - регулярные подразделения ВС РФ. Но, похоже, надежды уже не осталось. 
> Полагаю, основным итогом этой эпопеи будет резкий сдвиг средневзвешенного по Украине отношения к России в отрицательную сторону. Как-то гадко все...

 Если уж говорить про то, что кто-то где-то насвинячил...   
И не надо тут говорить: "У себя дома хотим - свинячим, хотим - нет, не ваше дело". Киев после Великой Отечественной всем Союзом отстраивали практически с нуля. Мне совсем не нравится то, что устроил Путин в Крыму, но ситуация явно неоднозначная. В данный момент лично мне хочется только одного - чтобы Украина не превратилась в боевую зону. 
Кстати, в свете последних событий у меня появилась интересная мысль. Если судить по последним действиям РФ в Крыму, оказывается Путин и правящая верхушка в России не так уж и озабочена сохранностью своих счетов в Европе и Америке, как пытается представить оппозиция (Навальный и иже с ним). Есть повод задуматься.

----------


## DrBaldhead

Средневзвешенное отношение, отрицательность. Откровенно говоря, эти песни про "ухудшение отношения к" уже лет 15 звучат и не меняются. Дайте льгот, а то упадет отношение. Не лезьте туда-то, а то отношение.
Да куда уже дальше сдвигаться этой средневзвешенной штуке, если в Киеве правят типы, неделю назад открыто угрожавшие РФ (тов. Ярош, в частности), взявшиеся запретить русский язык и скандировавшие лозунги ОУН УПА?
Которые теперь, оказавшись без денег, без армии, без эффективных полицейских подразделений, наложили в штаны и об "угрозе РФ" уже неделю, как "пишут в Спортлото".
Однако, стоит признать, есть риск столкнуться с тем, что хоть Крым и не хочет терять своих привилегий автономии, в РФ они тоже не торопятся, как мне кажется. Равно, как и руководство других регионов больше беспокоится за свою шкуру, нежели горит желанием становиться субъектом РФ. В общем, рано делать выводы.

----------


## Paul G.

> Путин и правящая верхушка в России не так уж и озабочена сохранностью своих счетов в Европе и Америке

 Да нет у них никаких счетов в Америке, у Путина уж точно. Лукашенко десять лет пугали мифическими счетами, он им сказал, что если найдете какие-то счета - заберите деньги себе. Вашингтонские *удаки до сих пор ищут.  ::  
Проект "Украина" подошел к концу в том невменяемом состоянии, в котором он находился последние 20 лет. Так сказать, не приходя в сознание. Пора в том или ином виде вводить внешнее управление в этой "великой медовой державе"  :: . Европейские страны, включая Россию, не могут позволить себе существование нелегитимной территории в центре Европы с населением 40 миллионов человек, да еще и на пороге гражданской войны. Учитывая, что на Украине есть атомные электростанции и прочие подобные объекты.

----------


## it-ogo

> it-ogo, выручай, информации крайне мало.  
> Я так понял, что в Крыму власти фактически вышли из-под контроля Киева. И у них сейчас есть, чем подкрепить свои амбиции. Есть ли другие такие регионы? Есть ли какие-то внутренние силы в масштабах всей страны, которые смогли бы организованно выступить против новых порядков?  
> Возможно ли, что восток Украины активно поддержит новую власть, совершившую переворот? Например, большинство проголосуют за их президента (если до выборов дойдёт)? Можно понять, как киевляне настроены? Не те, которые на площади стояли, а вообще.
> Как армия себя ведёт? Выполняет приказы? 
> Я понимаю, что Януковича многие не любили, но ведь выбрали же... Есть ли такие, кто хочет чтобы он вернулся?

 В Крыму кто-то разогнал власти, их роль, якобы, выполняют некие тамошние политики, до тех пор бывшие скорее маргинальными. Все ключевые объекты и перешеек контролируются некими очень хорошо организованными и экипированными вооруженными людьми без опознавательных знаков (фото найти несложно). Связь частично прервана, журналистов не пускают. Народ сидит по домам, трясется и ждет, чем кончится (кроме тех, кто бегает, потрясая российскими флагами - их количество - предмет для дискуссий).  Какие бы "силы" в Крыму ни были, решают все там сейчас штыки, и судить о "воле Крымского народа" теперь возможности не представляется - видимо, надолго. 
Никаких "новых порядков" пока нет, прореженная Рада и и.о. кабмина в Киеве только пытаются сорганизоваться, подсчитать, что осталось, и вытащить страну оттуда, где она оказалась - попроводить выборы и т.д.. Т.е. переключить общество с революционного настроения на рабочее. Все областные администрации (кроме Крыма, где, напоминаю, командуют вооруженные люди без опознавательных знаков) готовы выполнять распоряжения новой власти, если таковая, наконец, соизволит взяться за дело. 
Восток Украины уже давно никого активно не поддерживает. За Януковича проголосовали потому, что "типа, наш", он был хорош, пока обеспечивал некоторое подобие стабильности и порядка. После того, как он удрал, таковая его ценность исчезла, и политического будущего в стране он не имеет. То, что осталось от Партии Регионов, от него открестилось и в кулуарах в его адрес использует исключительно нецензурную лексику. Многих на востоке раздражает революционный пыл Запада-Центра, но собственной идеологии у Востока нет, есть только олигархи. Что хотят олигархи - пока непонятно. "Пророссийские" настроения за пределами Крыма политического представительства практически не имеют. 
Армия сидит по углам и пытается не делать резких движений.

----------


## Hanna

This is major first page news in all countries anywhere in the vicinity of Russia  
From the first pages of the largest paper in Sweden. This is _much_ more angled BBC, who are not known for loving Russia. BBC has one story about Crimea and it's generic. Most Brits bare know nothing about Ukraine or Crimea.  
I really don't know what got into Swedish media, or what caused the incredibly strong anti-Russia sentiment. During the Cold War, or the 1990s they never wrote like this,_ even_ when it would have been legitimate. Anyone reading this without other sources of info will have their heads messed with. The papers act much more outraged about this, than the NSA spying, or the invasions and killings in the Middle East.  
dn.se  front page 
"Russian soldiers trying to buy over Ukrainian"
"Who says Crimea is enough for Putin?"
"International rights expert: Russia is carrying out an invasion"
"The violations on Crimea reveals the true face of Putinism"
"Carl Bildt: Russia's goal is to set up a vassal state on Crimea
"Russia will stop at nothing to reach its goals in Ukraine"
"Obama's hard words to Putin 
For most of my life, I always believed this paper....  
However looking at the (uncensored) national forum though, intelligent people are beginning to wake up to the fact that for whatever reason they are being manipulated by national papers. 
If Russian tanks was rolling elsewhere in Ukraine, I would think that Russia was out of order. 
For Crimea I am really just confused about what to believe. Maybe just switch off and think "it's none of my business and does not concern my life".

----------


## Hanna

Very sadly, I think we might be seeing the beginning of Cold War 2.0.  
Russia is playing into the hands of those who love to hate it... 
Is Crimea that valuable and do the people of Crimea really care that much?
The USA, and in extension the EU will now have something very concrete to point to. If there is ONE person in Crimea who is against this occupation, they will find that person and plaster their story in every Western paper. 
If a Russian soldier drops a banana peel that somebody slips on and breaks their toenail, it will be blown up to mortal assault on civilians.  
I imagine that Russia will make whatever it plans on Crimea permanent. Let's face it, that was the piece of land Russia most regretted losing after the USSR, wasn't it? I have no doubt that this is not purely about protecting possibly persecuted Russian speakers.  I believe that Russian military was very happy for this excuse to take Crimea. Whether Crimea should ever have been given to Ukraine is another question, but it was an historical fact.   
The Russian activities on Crimea is jackpot for those who hate Russia. Up until recently, the "gay propaganda law" and some vague mumbling about South Ossetia was their main points.  
They have just waited for a "genuine" "invasion" that is permanent, and is difficult to explain away. *
It will be the perfect excuse to stack up the missiles in places like Poland and run NATO exercises in the Baltic sea and on Russia's borders.*  
The anti-Russia rhetoric will increase x 100 after this. And it might have some really serious long term results in surrounding countries.  
I am MORTIFIED at the thought of Sweden and Finland abandoning the official neutrality (even though it's fake) and joining NATO for real. This will definitely be used as a justification of Russia's "aggressiveness" for the population. There will be months of reports about the menace of Russia until people give in...  
I don't even want to know what Baltic and Polish papers are writing about this..

----------


## maxmixiv

> Никаких "новых порядков" пока нет, прореженная Рада и и.о. кабмина в Киеве только пытаются сорганизоваться, подсчитать, что осталось, и вытащить страну оттуда, где она оказалась - попроводить выборы и т.д.. Т.е. переключить общество с революционного настроения на рабочее. Все областные администрации (кроме Крыма, где, напоминаю, командуют вооруженные люди без опознавательных знаков) готовы выполнять распоряжения новой власти, если таковая, наконец, соизволит взяться за дело.

 Значит, эта разношёрстная публика будет пытаться договариваться между собой.
И со специально обученными европейскими политиками...

----------


## it-ogo

> Значит, эта разношёрстная публика будет пытаться договариваться между собой.
> И со специально обученными европейскими политиками...

 Причем как можно более специально обученными и на любых их условиях. Потому что теперь иначе уже никак.

----------


## Sibiriak

Моё территориальное положение далеко от Украины, и на первый взгляд можно было бы и не заморачиваться на эту тему, но в современном мире расстояние уже перестало быть сдержующим фактором, позволяющим надёжно оградиться от агрессии безумного мира.  
На мой взгляд большинство проблем современного мира, со всеми его плюсами и минусами, идут от того что мы перестали называть вещи своими именами. И весь мир уже настолько заигрался в эту игру слов, что это стало нормальным, как бы само собой разумеющимся.  
По мне так всё что происходит вокруг Украины, мало связано с внутренними проблемами Украины. Совершенно глупо полагать, что те проблемы, которые были в Украине, совершенно уникальны и в других странах совершенно не встречаются.  
Да во властных органах присутствовал элемент коррупции, но ответе сами себе уважаемые форумчане, а у нас тут представители разных стран, а в вашей стране её нет. Я думаю, никто не сможет сказать, что правительство его страны идеально, во всех странах есть проблемы, и проблемы Украины были не меньше и не больше чем в других частях мира. И если уж на то пошло, то не лишнем будет вспомнить, что выборы на Украине должны были произойти в 2015 году, и народ Украины мог бы совершенно мирным путём сменить президента своей страны.  
Да президент Украины приостановил вступление своей страны в ЕС, и это не понравилось некоторому кругу людей, но буду банальным и повторюсь, что выборы на Украине должны были произойти в 2015 году, и народ Украины мог бы совершенно мирным путём сменить президента своей страны, который взял бы курс на сближение с ЕС.
Насколько я понимаю, что указанные выше мной причины, были основными моментами, прикрываясь которыми, первоначально были выведены люди на «майдан». И как у любого мероприятия, у «майдана» были свои организаторы, которые призывая выйти людей на «майдан» ставили для себя какие-то цели и задачи. И совершенно на поверхности лежит то обстоятельство, что целью данных организаторов не было обеспечение мирного пути смены власти, по тому, как для мирной смены власти надо было просто подождать чуть больше годика.   Но по какой-то причине, мирный путь смены власти в стране, для них стал неприемлем. И причины этого очевидно лежат не в плоскости заботы о населении Украины. И на данный момент это уже очевидно, населению Украины не только не стало лучше, но оно ещё долго будет ощущать последствия это заботы. Поэтому утверждать, что целью истинных организаторов «майдана» была забота о населении просто глупо. 
Обобщая вышесказанное надо честно и непредвзято сказать самим себе, что всё произошедшее на Украине, связано не с внутренними проблемами, а с внешними проблемами, которые по сути своей можно свести к проблемам военного баланса в Европейском регионе. 
Теперь давайте назовём всё своими именами.   
Во первых, на Украине произошёл вооружённый захват власти, и организован он был не Россией, потому как для нас там всё складывалось достаточно приемлемо.   
Во вторых, единственной целью этого захвата власти, является попытка изменения военного баланса в Европейском регионе.  
Если исходить из этих позиций, то многое становиться более понятно. В том числе, как поведение Европейских стран, так и России, ну конечно же США. И пока весь мир не будет об этом говорить прямо, данные «майданы» происходили, происходят и будут происходить. Украина в этом списке не первая и не последняя.

----------


## Crocodile

> Полагаю, основным итогом этой эпопеи будет резкий сдвиг средневзвешенного по Украине отношения к России в отрицательную сторону. Как-то гадко все...

 Давай лучше дерябнем по кружке, и посмотрим на происходящее трезвым взглядом. Я исхожу из положения, что властные структуры наполненны по сути криминальными личностями чуть более, чем полностью. Там есть воры, мокрушники, каталы, шулера, и т.п. Очевидно, что сами эти личности не способны на аналитическую работу (на это у них есть советники разных мастей), а работа их заключается в том, чтобы давить, обманывать, выкручивать, не дрейфить друг перед другом и т.п. Посему, для краткости, будем называть их ОПГ.    
Ну, так вот, вначале РПГ и УПГ жили по понятиям, иногда понтуясь друг перед другом. И как в нормальной ОПГ, в УПГ были свои, скажем упрощённо ЗПГ и ВПГ, что никак особенно не беспокоило РПГ. Первым гнилой базар начал вор в законе по кличке Ющ, когда атлеты РПГ мочили атлетов ГПГ. Пацаны в РПГ не понели и к следующей сходке подогрели Яныка из ВПГ. Но Янык оказался беспредельщиком: грелся на общаке и в западло опетушил Юльку. Что, по сути, означало, что по итогам следующей сходки опускать будут Яныка. По ходу, Янык успел кинуть ЕПГ, барыгам которых успел наобещать долю в своём греве. При таком раскладе, ЗПГ с подначки Яныка начали базар с разворотом. Яныку нужны были гарантии против петушения, и он мутил с ЗПГ, в присутствии авторететов из РПГ и других ОПГ. Но, ЕПГ тоже не дремали, потому как по ходу шла Олимпиада - самое время забивать стрелки так, чтобы в мире никто особенно не успел врубить в тему. Поэтому, ЕПГ тоже кинула Яныка, пригрозив забрать заначки шестёрок Яныка. Пока заначки не забрали, шестёрки побежали их забирать и Янык оказался один. Разумеется, он смотался, чтобы не получить, невзначай, заточку. А ЗПГ кинули авторитетов из РПГ, типа мы победили и договора как бы не было. Авторитеты РПГ конкретно не заценили такое кидалово, и подогнали своих атлетов увести любимого сенбернара УПГ. Типа, вы нас перед фактом ставите, и мы тоже так умеем. После этого, должна начаться новая сходка авторитетов и отход на старые позиции с новыми гарантиями.   
А ты говоришь, отношение Украины к России .. О чём ты вообще?

----------


## Ramil

Мне больше интересно то, о чём действительно говорили по телефону Путин и Обама. Я сейчас включу теорию заговора, но мне-то вот кажется, что администрация Обамы вовсе не против действий России, а даже в чём-то за. Очевидно, что с Путиным шел некий торг, Америка сдавала Крым, но просила что-то взамен. Мне вот интересно, что Путин предложил. Иран? Сирию? Ещё что-нибудь. Вообще, риторика западных СМИ и действия американской администрации у меня вызывают иногда когнитивный диссонанс. Можете смеяться, но иногда мне кажется, что какой-нибудь Джон МакКейн звонит Путину и спрашивает: "Vlad, chto eshe ya mogu dlya tebya sdelat?".

----------


## translationsnmru

> Очевидно, что с Путиным шел некий торг, Америка сдавала Крым, но просила что-то взамен.

 Не удивлюсь, если окажется, что так и есть. С другой стороны, всё зависит от того, что Обаме сейчас выгоднее: получить взамен какие-то уступки или предстать перед публикой в образе непримиримого поборника невмешательства в дела других стран...

----------


## Ramil

> Не удивлюсь, если окажется, что так и есть. С другой стороны, всё зависит от того, что Обаме сейчас выгоднее: получить взамен какие-то уступки или предстать перед публикой в образе непримиримого поборника невмешательства в дела других стран...

 Обаму в американских СМИ только ленивый не пнул. Президент-тряпка!

----------


## Ramil

Вот, наткнулся. Понимаю, что такой "правдивый" источник как "честный блоггер" не может лгать, но всё-таки:
Частные армии США начали прибывать самолетами в Киев http://aftershock.su/?q=node/212488 
Ни для кого же не секрет, что вместо армии США по всему миру воюют частные военные компании. 
По информации наших украинских друзей, с сегодняшней ночи в Жуляны и Борисполь чартерными рейсами начали прибывать крепкие молодые мужчины в обычной гражданской одежде - но каждый с несколькими объемными полевыми сумками. В которых в армии США обычно перевозят комплекты экипировки. 
Странным образом все эти люди являются сотрудниками частной военной компании "Greystone Limited" - дочки знаменитой "Xe Services LLC" - бывшей "Blackwater USA". Всего прибыло уже до 300 человек. 
Задачи у этих крепких - и хорошо подготовленных ребят - могут быть самыми разными: от охраны новой власти от сотен самообороны "Евромайдана" до зачисток сопротивляющихся городов Востока и Юго-Востока Украины. Вопрос лишь в том, сколько их в итоге слетится в Киев - и кто оплачивает этот весьма и весьма недешевый балет 
Уж точно не новоявленное "правительство Украины, полагаю.

----------


## it-ogo

> Давай лучше дерябнем по кружке, и посмотрим на происходящее трезвым взглядом. Я исхожу из положения, что властные структуры наполненны по сути криминальными личностями чуть более, чем полностью. Там есть воры, мокрушники, каталы, шулера, и т.п. Очевидно, что сами эти личности не способны на аналитическую работу (на это у них есть советники разных мастей), а работа их заключается в том, чтобы давить, обманывать, выкручивать, не дрейфить друг перед другом и т.п. Посему, для краткости, будем называть их ОПГ.

 Видишь ли, изнутри было очень хорошо видно, что все ПГ с нынешним Майданом очень здорово обломались. Все эти навязшие фигуры (включая оппозицию) суетились, бегали-прыгали, блеяли что-то на публику, пытались с кем-то о чем-то договариваться, но было очевидно, что они ничего не контролируют и сами боятся того, что происходит. То есть это очень хороший повод укротить аппетиты и хамство ПГ и заставить их блюсти приличия. Checks and balances, remember? То, что сделал дядюшка Пу - такое ощущение, что он срочно пришел на помощь коллегам - опять великодержавные и националистические страсти, истерики и т.д. - обычная мерзость. То есть только народ пытается разобраться со своими политиками, ему срочно организуют отвлекающие представления. Теперь вот этот Крым будет, который никто не будет контролировать, кроме каких-то сомнительных личностей (постоянно делающих бессмысленные провокационные заявления) на паях с гиперкоррумпированными российскими генералами, он срочно превратится в рассадник всякого криминала - контрабанда, аферы...   

> А ты говоришь, отношение Украины к России .. О чём ты вообще?

  Да все о том же. Я же вижу, что большинство россиян очень довольны происходящим и уверены, что быстро оттяпать у заболевшего соседа ногу на холодец - блестящий геополитический ход. А потом удивляются, дескать, что это про нас все врут, никто нас не любит, холодная война, вашингтонские ястребы, западная пропаганда и т.п.  Какая уж там пропаганда, достаточно просто с людьми немного пообщаться.

----------


## Suobig

Не совсем понятно, как "крепкие ребята" могут помочь Украине. 
На мой взгляд, ситуация тут следующая. Само собой, ни на какую аннексию территорий и вооруженный захват Путин не идет и не пойдет. Это слишком авантюрно и последствия будут слишком серьезными. А главное - в этом нет никакой необходимости. Достаточно блокировать возможности Украины по противодействию сепаратизму, и Крым - а возможно и некоторые восточные регионы - отделятся сами. Поэтому основной посыл: не мешайте народу самоопределяться, обеспечивайте безопасность массовых мероприятий, не предпринимайте силовых действий. Если не справитесь - мы пришлем специально обученных вежливых людей, они помогут.

----------


## it-ogo

И да, во время этих событий, когда снайпер на Майдане людей отстреливал (включая милицию), прошла информашка, что в оставленной лежке снайпера нашли российский шеврон. Я только поморщился, дескать, какую только ерунду не выдумают. А сейчас смотрю - шеврончики-то посрезали, те, которые в Крыму. 
И понятно, почему теории заговора так естественны для россиян - у них действительно жизнь такая. Вот и судят о других по себе.

----------


## Suobig

> И да, во время этих событий, когда снайпер на Майдане людей отстреливал (включая милицию), прошла информашка, что в оставленной лежке снайпера нашли российский шеврон. Я только поморщился, дескать, какую только ерунду не выдумают. А сейчас смотрю - шеврончики-то посрезали, те, которые в Крыму.

 1. Ничего срезать не надо. Они на липучках.
2. Вы серьезно считаете, что в подобной ситуации снайпер будет носить знаки различия? Может еще винтовку и пули в цвета российского флага раскрасит? Мозг совсем выключился?

----------


## it-ogo

> 1. Ничего срезать не надо. Они на липучках.
> 2. Вы серьезно считаете, что в подобной ситуации снайпер будет носить знаки различия? Может еще винтовку и пули в цвета российского флага раскрасит? Мозг совсем выключился?

 Так я и говорю, что тоже так рассуждал. А теперь не знаю, что и думать. 
Что, эти ребята, посрывав шевроны, действительно думают, что в подобной ситуации их кто-то с "отрядами самообороны народа Крыма" перепутать может? Мозг совсем выключился? 
То есть я вижу, что им совсем все равно, что о них подумают. Ложь идет откровенная и наглая. О реальной конспирации никто не заботится.

----------


## Ramil

Тут следует понимать, что с обоих сторон включились добрые машины пропаганды. Я вчера вот просматривал федеральные каналы (осторожно, ниже терапевтических доз). Потом смотрел то, до чего мог дотянуться с "противоположной" точки зрения. Неадекват-с, скажу я вам. Причём с обеих сторон. Я на поиск информации убил практически весь день. Толку практически ноль, наверное в первый раз я в растерянности, потому что действительно не понимаю, что происходит. Единственное, я выяснил хронологию, по всей видимости, СНАЧАЛА новое правительство Украины объявило "мобилизацию", а уже ПОТОМ, СФ проголосовал за разрешение Путину на использование военной силы. Т.е. это был ответный ход, чтобы не переусердствовали там с мобилизацией. Это позволяет надеяться на то, что всё-таки это просто поигрывание мускулами. Ещё читал просочившиеся (или специально размещённые) анализы АНБ по передвижению российских войск на границе с Украиной. Они заметили, в "манёврах" практически не задействованы санитарные части, что при подготовке к боевой операции было бы крайне маловероятно.
Остаётся надеяться, что сейчас все успокоятся, а Вова договорится с Йулькой (всё-таки, она пока единственная на Украине, с кем вообще есть смысл разговаривать).

----------


## it-ogo

> Единственное, я выяснил хронологию, по всей видимости, СНАЧАЛА новое правительство Украины объявило "мобилизацию", а уже ПОТОМ, СФ проголосовал за разрешение Путину на использование военной силы. Т.е. это был ответный ход, чтобы не переусердствовали там с мобилизацией. Это позволяет надеяться на то, что всё-таки это просто поигрывание мускулами. Ещё читал просочившиеся (или специально размещённые) анализы АНБ по передвижению российских войск на границе с Украиной. Они заметили, в "манёврах" практически не задействованы санитарные части, что при подготовке к боевой операции было бы крайне маловероятно.
> Остаётся надеяться, что сейчас все успокоятся, а Вова договорится с Йулькой (всё-таки, она пока единственная на Украине, с кем вообще есть смысл разговаривать).

 Сначала был захвачен Крым. И на этом все закончилось. Теперь идут дипломатические маневры и широкие жесты (мобилизации, разрешения на вторжения и т.п.) - чтобы все причастные потом могли говорить, что они работали, напрягались, проявляли свое влияние и добрую волю и, наконец, спасли огромное количество народа, предотвратив войну, в то же время проявили стойкость и мужество и заставили противника уступить. 
Я так думаю.

----------


## Suobig

> Что, эти ребята, посрывав шевроны, действительно думают, что в подобной ситуации их кто-то с "отрядами самообороны народа Крыма" перепутать может? Мозг совсем выключился?

 Никто ничего не скрывает. Соблюдаются формальные приличия. Если бы хотели скрывать, приезжали бы в другой одежде и с другим вооружением. Специалистов, правда, все равно не обмануть - они поймут, что это действует профессиональная обученная группа, а не отряд самообороны.   

> То есть я вижу, что им совсем все равно, что о них подумают. Ложь идет откровенная и наглая. О реальной конспирации никто не заботится.

 Уже поздно забоиться об имидже. Украина в текущем состоянии политического зомби представляет для России реальную угрозу.

----------


## it-ogo

> Уже поздно забоиться об имидже. Украина в текущем состоянии политического зомби представляет для России реальную угрозу.

 Я и говорю, никакой пропаганды не надо. Ну что же, да воздастся каждому по вере его. Будем всемерно стараться оправдать ожидания.

----------


## Ramil

Я думаю, угроза есть для кучи российского бабла, которая была вложена под гарантии прежней "УПГ". Именно владельцы этой "кучи" сейчас кричат, выступают, требуют дать гарантии возврата "инвестиций". Думаю, если такие гарантии будут даны и реально обеспечены, вся буза сразу сойдёт на нет. Просто так кидать этих товарищей "не по понятиям". 
Что же до угрозы от Украины - интересно, как же именно она угрожает России? Де-факто новое правительство есть, международное признание у них есть, легитимность "с натяжкой", но подтверждена. Кстати, it-ogo, у меня вопрос - ты лично, как гражданин Украины признаёшь легитимность майдановского правительства или "есть вопросы"? Мне-то, в принципе, до лампочки, так что приму твоё мнение. 
Что же до исторических аналогов - надо помнить одно простое правило - революция всегда пожирает тех, кто её устроил.

----------


## Suobig

> Я и говорю, никакой пропаганды не надо. Ну что же, да воздастся каждому по вере его. Будем всемерно стараться оправдать ожидания.

 А, т.е. вы не согласны, что угроза существовала до вторжения России в Крым? Ну давайте по пунктам.
1. Ассоциация с ЕС.
2. Совместные учения с НАТО.
3. Приход во властные круги правых радикалов.
4. Связь правых радикалов с исламистским подпольем, в том числе на территории России.
5. Признаки прямого манипулирования политической жизнью со стороны США и Европы.
6. Потеря экономической стабильности
7. Утрата контроля за распространением оружия
8. Утрата контроля над вооруженными силами
9. Утрата контроля над органами охраны правопорядка, в том числе спецподразделениями.
10. Утрата территориальной стабильности. Рост сепаратизма на юге и востоке страны.

----------


## Suobig

> Что же до исторических аналогов - надо помнить одно простое правило - революция всегда пожирает тех, кто её устроил.

 Правило гласит "революция пожирает своих детей". Заметьте, детей, а не родителей.

----------


## it-ogo

> Я думаю, угроза есть для кучи российского бабла, которая была вложена под гарантии прежней "УПГ". Именно владельцы этой "кучи" сейчас кричат, выступают, требуют дать гарантии возврата "инвестиций". Думаю, если такие гарантии будут даны и реально обеспечены, вся буза сразу сойдёт на нет. Просто так кидать этих товарищей "не по понятиям".

 Думаю, что нет. Думаю, что происходящим управляет один конкретный человек и возврат чисто денег, как и соблюдение понятий интересует его меньше всего. Он просто прагматично пытается выжать из ситуации по максимуму пользы для своей страны, как он себе эту пользу представляет. Однако есть мнение, что представляет себе он ее чем дальше, тем менее адекватно.   

> Что же до угрозы от Украины - интересно, как же именно она угрожает России? Де-факто новое правительство есть, международное признание у них есть, легитимность "с натяжкой", но подтверждена.

 В нынешнем состоянии - почти никак. Однако в дальнейшем приоритетом любых международных действий Украины и ее граждан должно стать всемерное противодействие РФ по любым вопросам, ослабление ее позиций и, в идеале, способствование разделению оной на независимые части. Как показали последние события, и как стало очевидно очень многим здесь, если не всем, это абсолютно необходимо для нашей безопасности. Почти ничего личного, только геополитика.   

> Кстати, it-ogo, у меня вопрос - ты лично, как гражданин Украины признаёшь легитимность майдановского правительства или "есть вопросы"? Мне-то, в принципе, до лампочки, так что приму твоё мнение.

 Это не особенно майдановское правительство, на самом деле. Оно ограниченно легитимно за неимением лучшего. Его цель - экстренные меры по стабилизации и организация выборов. И оно достаточно независимо от внешних (злокозненных) влияний, хотя в гораздо меньшей степени от всяких подковерно-коррупционных мотивов, а посему нуждается в публичном контроле. В том числе со стороны Майдана, правого сектора, профсоюза ветеранов дивизии СС "Галичина" и любого внутриукраинского черта лысого у которого есть необходимая для этого воля и энергия - чем больше, тем лучше.   

> Что же до исторических аналогов - надо помнить одно простое правило - революция всегда пожирает тех, кто её устроил.

 Если ее вовремя не закруглиться и если переусердствовать со средствами - да. Фокус в том, что совсем без революций - нельзя - развивается застой, приводящий к коллапсу.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Что, эти ребята, посрывав шевроны, действительно думают, что в подобной ситуации их кто-то с "отрядами самообороны народа Крыма" перепутать может? Мозг совсем выключился?

 Что нужно человеку, чтобы считаться русскоязычным населением Крыма? 
а.) Находиться в Крыму;
б.) Разговаривать на русском языке.
Где гарантия, что 60% населения Крыма не являются российскими военнослужащими, в таком случае? 
А если серьезно, засевшей в Киеве хунте сейчас действительно очень не просто в той яме, что они себе на радостях выкопали. И поделом.

----------


## Ramil

В принципе, позиция понятна, я даже в чём-то с ней согласен, да, геополитика - такая геополитика, ничего не попишешь. Единственное, не согласен с демонизацией кровавого Путина. Всё-таки, не знаю кому, но кому-то он подотчётен (может и Ваш. Обкому (tm) - действительно не знаю). Но не верю я в его независимость. 
Хочу лишь напомнить, что Лагард сказала уже, что "требовать деньги - некрасиво". И денег не дадут. Отсюда:  

> Однако в дальнейшем приоритетом любых международных действий Украины и ее граждан должно стать всемерное противодействие РФ по любым вопросам.

 Та же г-жа Лагард призвала Россию "поучаствовать" (это насчёт денег). Повторю свои слова - Украину выставили на торги. Вам прямо сейчас надо около 40 млрд. баксов. Вопрос в том, кто их даст и под какие обещания. Тут трудно говорить о независимой политике нового правительства (да и любого правительства).

----------


## it-ogo

> В принципе, позиция понятна, я даже в чём-то с ней согласен, да, геополитика - такая геополитика, ничего не попишешь. Единственное, не согласен с демонизацией кровавого Путина. Всё-таки, не знаю кому, но кому-то он подотчётен (может и Ваш. Обкому (tm) - действительно не знаю). Но не верю я в его независимость.

 Ни демоноподобности, ни особенной кровавости по историческим меркам я у него не наблюдаю. Он зависит от бюрократической машины, которую выстроил, и эта машина дает ему карт-бланш во внешнеполитических вопросах. 
Я, как ты знаешь, сторонник интенсивного применения бритвы Хэнлона, а не теорий заговора. Один человек не способен принимать правильные решения по поводу всего. Он может разработать и провести блестящий план в одной сфере и одновременно тупо облажаться в дюжине других, которые со временем становятся все более важны.

----------


## Paul G.

> сторонник интенсивного применения бритвы Хэнлона

 "Интенсивное применение бритвы Хэнлона" - это антилогичная постановка вопроса. Любая теория имеет рамки применимости. За пределами этих рамок оная теория превращается в нонсенс. В данном случае "бритва Хэнлона" принижает не только свободу воли и разумный замысел "заговорщиков", но и игнорирует свободу воли других участников, что просто абсурдно. 
Также я бы попросил не использовать словосочетание "теория заговора" по любому удобному поводу, как это любят делать классические демшизоиды, когда им хочется скрыть разумный замысел своих хозяев (т.е. возникает когнитивный диссонанс и появляется желание поскорее выйти из дискуссии).

----------


## Hanna

As I said, welcome to the Cold War 2.0 
(applause by the multinational weapons industry....)   *Putin is now officially a *really bad guy*. The propaganda will go from bad to worse.*  Wait for Hollywood to start making films where he kills people for entertainment.Or a new Bond film where Bond must rescue Putin's sexy captured Ukrainian mistress locked up in the Kremlin...    
Nice woman crying because of evil Russia's latest abuse of human rights.     
And Putin now wants me to freeze to death and only have cold showers, as he cuts the gas.....  
Well, bring on the nukes!     
In little Sweden which only has about 4 national newspapers and everyone reads the same junk...  
Headline: "PUTIN'S THREAT    "RUSSIA'S PLAN OF ATTACK"     
I read speculations in German and Finnish press based on some (no doubt false) rumour that Putin wants to invade Romania and Moldova.  
Meanwhile American media seems more restrictive, actually than the European press. Maybe they have trouble relating to this at all. 
I think they have to start any news story by explaining to readers where Ukraine is located and some basic history. I don't think the US public can relate to this and the USA can act without the scrutiny of the media.

----------


## Hanna

Why do do the people think there'll be a war?  
I think if you are invaded by Russia there is not much you can do about it, unless you are the USA, China or a jihadist who don't mind dying.... If Russia invades Ukraine, the war would be over before it started wouldn't it. I really hope Russia does not do that.  
In the case of Crimea, most of the population welcomes the "invaders". So that's not a war either. 
It would be a public relations suicide of Russia to even THINK of going into Eastern Ukraine. I really don't think Russia would be that stupid. The Ukrainians made their bed, let them lie in it. Imperial days are over for Russia, aren't they?  _Actually writing this I got a bit worried. What if Russia goes totally insane and decides to actually invade part, or all of Ukraine, other than Krim? It's nothing to me personally, obviously, but I think it really would kick off Cold War v 2.0 and there would be an information, propaganda, spying, economic and tech war that will make the original Cold War pale in comparison. 
And this time, Russia would have less allies than it did the first time around due to Eastern Europe changing camps. 
We have been there and done that, it was total crap, tragic and a huge waste of resources. Please never again. _ * 
Has anyone seen the 675,000 Ukrainians who fled to Russia in the last 2 weeks, according to RT.com?*   
On the photos: Very snazzy new winter uniforms the Ru police force has. They look like they are in some old 19th century classic novel.

----------


## Ramil

> Why do do the people think there'll be a war?  
> I think if you are invaded by Russia there is not much you can do about it, unless you are the USA or China....

 I doubt there'll be war, but history teaches us that you're wrong.   

> Has anyone seen the 675,000 Ukrainians who fled to Russia in the last 2 weeks, according to RT.com? [/B]

 I don't think they're real. You see, in math there are imaginary numbers. It appears that politics also utilizes the concept.

----------


## Suobig

> I doubt there'll be war, but history teaches us that you're wrong.

 USSR fulfilled all it's goals in this war. I have no idea what are you talking about.

----------


## Ramil

> USSR fulfilled all it's goals in this war. I have no idea what are you talking about.

 1) The goals were much grander. 2) The losses were too great.

----------


## Suobig

> 1) The goals were much grander.

 1) Explain please. USSR got more territory then it asked before war. 
2) That's correct. War was hard for Red Army. But still it was won.

----------


## Ramil

1) Ok, there is contradictory information, I'll leave only a quote from the aforementioned wikipedia article: _At this time the Soviet Union established a Communist puppet government for Finland, and intended to conquer all of Finland according to some sources.[29][30][31] Other sources argue that there is no documentary evidence to support this and that there are arguments against the idea of a full Soviet conquest.[32][33]_
(there are prooflinks, if you want). 
2) Agreed, a Pyrrhic victory is still a victory. 
Sill, I don't care. My point was that even though Russian Federation armed forces seem to be strong and powerful there's no guarantee that a military attack on Ukraine wouldn't turn out to be a disaster (even from a pure military standpoint).

----------


## Suobig

> 2) Agreed, a Pyrrhic victory is still a victory.

 Was it Pyrrhic? Red army got a lot of expirience and borders were moved away from Leningrad.    

> Sill, I don't care. My point was that even though Russian Federation armed forces seem to be strong and powerful there's no guarantee that a military attack on Ukraine wouldn't turn out to be a disaster (even from a pure military standpoint).

 I doubt Ukraine army can withstand more then few days of full-scale invasion. But there would be no full-scale invasion without good reason. As good as it was in 8.8.8.

----------


## Crocodile

> Видишь ли, изнутри было очень хорошо видно, что все ПГ с нынешним Майданом очень здорово обломались.

 Охотно верю. Но! Кухарки программисты и преподы универов не могут управлять государством. Поэтому, сколько верёвочке не виться, а кончик всегда тот же - ПГ. И чем справедливее требования кухарок, тем больше в итоге перегибов той самой верёвочки.    

> Я же вижу, что большинство россиян очень довольны происходящим [...]

 Ну, я бы не сказал за всю Одессу. Хотя, годы взаимного понтования очевидно берут своё. Не забудь, народы дружат или не дружат по принципу сиюминутной выгоды для тех, кто в законе в данный момент. Завтра придёт разнарядка, и будут опять "братские народы" - не разлей вода.  
С моей бытовой точки зрения, главная проблема и Украины и России - это коррупция, а не геополитика. А коррупция напрямую связана с системой судопроизводства, которая сама коррумпирована донельзя в обоих странах. Не мне рассказывать. Посему, есть свобода слова, или нет свободы слова, Пу или Ющ, Майдан или Болотная: итог один - жить стало хуже, жить стало грустнее.  
Войска в Крыму - не повод для грусти, веселья или каких-то долгоиграющих выводов ни для одной из сторон. Это - предъява каталам. Нашивок нет потому, что войска заняли Крым не для того, чтобы там остаться, а для того, чтобы уйти. Крым России нужен только как стратегический плацдарм, а в другом качестве - как козе баян. (См. раскладки Рамиля.) Кто там в Крыму конкретно греется на местных чухонцах - не особенно волнует РПГ. 
И напоследок, вот там Укртелеком жаловался на плохую связь с Крымом. От себя могу сказать - звонил родственникам и друзьям в Крым на всём протяжении конфликта без каких-либо сбоев-перебоев. И по скайпу и на сотовые и на домашние телефоны. Может, из Крыма в Канаду проложен специальный кабель? Всё враньё, хоть и выглядит иногда правдоподобно..

----------


## it-ogo

> Охотно верю. Но! Кухарки программисты и преподы универов не могут управлять государством. Поэтому, сколько верёвочке не виться, а кончик всегда тот же - ПГ. И чем справедливее требования кухарок, тем больше в итоге перегибов той самой верёвочки.  
> С моей бытовой точки зрения, главная проблема и Украины и России - это коррупция, а не геополитика. А коррупция напрямую связана с системой судопроизводства, которая сама коррумпирована донельзя в обоих странах. Не мне рассказывать. Посему, есть свобода слова, или нет свободы слова, Пу или Ющ, Майдан или Болотная: итог один - жить стало хуже, жить стало грустнее.  
> Войска в Крыму - не повод для грусти, веселья или каких-то долгоиграющих выводов ни для одной из сторон. Это - предъява каталам. Нашивок нет потому, что войска заняли Крым не для того, чтобы там остаться, а для того, чтобы уйти. Крым России нужен только как стратегический плацдарм, а в другом качестве - как козе баян. (См. раскладки Рамиля.) Кто там в Крыму конкретно греется на местных чухонцах - не особенно волнует РПГ.

 Для тех, кто в танке Канаде объясняю еще раз. Все это и было из-за коррупции, а не из-за политики. Конкретно - из-за чиновного хамства и пренебрежения людьми, которое от нее(коррупции) неотделимо. Демонстрации по поводу отказа от евроассоциации были довольно маловразумительными и ни к чему бы не привели, а по-настоящему началось из-за совершенно хамской попытки разгона с преследованиями по дворам и избиениями - последняя соломинка. Конечно, хорошо бы, чтобы все было по процедуре, на выборах и т.д. Но чтобы победить коррупцию, нужен плотный и пристальный общественный контроль за всеми ветвями и процедурами власти на каждом шагу. Чтобы ПГ цивилизовались, приобрели манеры и начали хоть что-то оставлять фраерам. А для этого общество должно было проснуться и осознать важность задачи, что в целом и произошло. Шанс переломить судьбу. 
А претензии к России - в том, что она именно в этот момент решила вытереть о нас кирзачи и удовлетворить свой мелкий комплекс геополитической неполноценности. И теперь народ вместо того, чтобы заниматься по-настоящему важными делами, должен расхлебывать всю эту дрянь.  
Что будет в Крыму - можно себе представить. Приднестровье, Абхазия, Южная Осетия... Северная Корея? Нет, это было еще до Пу. Хотя технологии те же.

----------


## Ramil

> А для этого общество должно было проснуться и осознать важность задачи.

 Вот общество проснулось, с ним проснулись самые самые думающие люди. Дракон умер, да здравствует дракон. Общество получит свою порцию лапши на уши и уснет до следующего майдана.

----------


## it-ogo

> Вот общество проснулось, с ним проснулись самые самые думающие люди. Дракон умер, да здравствует дракон. Общество получит свою порцию лапши на уши и уснет до следующего майдана.

 Это от зависти на самом деле.  ::  
У нас меньше драконов, чем в России. И они не такие крупные.

----------


## Ramil

> Это от зависти на самом деле.

 Ты меня разгадал! Я просто завидую украинцам!  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Все это и было из-за коррупции [...] Но чтобы победить коррупцию, нужен плотный и пристальный общественный контроль за всеми ветвями и процедурами власти на каждом шагу.

 Контроль. Угу. А потом контроллёрам дадут на лапу и вот уже бывшие контроллёры - сами коррупционеры. А тем, кто принципиальный, можно понизить статус до ИТК. Сколько раз уже пробовали. Ну, ладно с зомбоящика про это.. это их профессия. А как думающие люди могут в это серьёзно верить?

----------


## it-ogo

> Контроль. Угу. А потом контроллёрам дадут на лапу и вот уже бывшие контроллёры - сами коррупционеры. А тем, кто принципиальный, можно понизить статус до ИТК. Сколько раз уже пробовали. Ну, ладно с зомбоящика про это.. это их профессия. А как думающие люди могут в это серьёзно верить?

 Потому что контролировать должно общество - то есть все, а не отдельные контролеры. Система должна быть. И прозрачность. И власть закона. Совершенно банальные, набившие оскомину формулы. И "верить" в них не обязательно - они работают во все той же пресловутой набившей оскомину Европе и не только. Приемлемо работают. Просто, чтобы они запустились, нужна искра (Кто сказал "Ленин?").    

> Ты меня разгадал! Я просто завидую украинцам!

 Вере завидуешь. Сам сказал. Или не сказал?

----------


## Ramil

> У нас меньше драконов, чем в России. И они не такие крупные.

 Тут по зомбоящику показали "дом-музей", где "жил и не работал", что сказать - богато, дорого. Но потом показали резиденции Кличко и Яценюка - так они недалеко от главного коррупционера отстоят. А уж когда показали дворец Йульки - так, если сравнивать, так Янукович просто лох и нищеброд.
Наивные люди с майдана говорили, что обязательно спросят с и с них... но они наивные - что с нтх взять.

----------


## Ramil

> Потому что контролировать должно общество - то есть все, а не отдельные контролеры. Система должна быть.

 Да мне-то кажется, что европейские коррупционеры просто более изощренные и в процессе эволюции научились удачно мимикрировать. Но хотя, наверное, это я тоже от зависти.

----------


## it-ogo

> Тут по зомбоящику показали "дом-музей", где "жил и не работал", что сказать - богато, дорого. Но потом показали резиденции Кличко и Яценюка - так они недалеко от главного коррупционера отстоят. А уж когда показали дворец Йульки - так, если сравнивать, так Янукович просто лох и нищеброд.

 Это ты, наверно, не разобрался. Янукович все безделушки и убранство успел повывозить, остались только площади. Поэтому сравнивать визуально сложно. Если хочешь полный апофигей мечты цыгана - погугли дом генпрокурора Пшонки.  
Что до Кличка - он еще от политики не кормился, все честно заработал мордобоем. А Йулька и Яценюк... ну кинь ссылки, если ты там что-то интересное увидел. Но дело не в визуальных эффектах. Когда живешь здесь - прекрасно чувствуется при ком - как. По отношениям с чиновниками на местах. Это подделать нельзя.

----------


## Crocodile

> Потому что контролировать должно общество - то есть все, а не отдельные контролеры.

 Проходили. Угу. Все - это значит никто. Скажи, ты вот можешь прийти и что-то проконтроллировать? Я-вот ничего не могу. И пять человек с улицы не смогут. И общественные организации тоже не смогут. Те, кто конроллируют - это всегда конкретные люди, на которых всегда можно надавить или договориться. И тогда эти люди продолжат свою светлую риторику, только уже старательно пряча действительное. Пока их не раскрыть. Но тогда, опять какие-то конкретные интересы, и в суде тоже люди сидят, и на них можно надавить или занести сколько попросят. И если даже всё это преодолеть, смещённых контроллёров заменят новые контроллёры и будет та же история. Поправит один, нахапает, даст поправить другому.  

> И власть закона.

 Да, это серьёзно. Это надо новую ветку открывать. Как получилась власть закона и как она поддерживается - это целая большая тема. Но, в сухом остатке, закон - что дышло при наличии достаточного количества лута. Посему, есть видимость власти закона на низком уровне. И такая драконовская видимость. Могут уволить простых ментов. Или заставить страховую компанию выплатить. Или ещё чего. А чуть уровнем повыше - нет закона. Есть только интересы.   

> Просто, чтобы они запустились, нужна искра.

 Если это так, то почему в той же пресловутой Европе всё прошло без требуемой искры? И в США без искры. И в Канаде без искры. А в латинской Америке сколько ни искрит, а коррупция как была, так и осталась.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Да мне-то кажется, что европейские коррупционеры просто более изощренные и в процессе эволюции научились удачно мимикрировать.

 Ну да. Цивилизация. Умеют вести себя прилично и знают меру. А если зарываются - очень быстро вычисляются и имеют по полной. Что еще надо для счастья?

----------


## it-ogo

> Проходили. Угу. Все - это значит никто. Скажи, ты вот можешь прийти и что-то проконтроллировать? Я-вот ничего не могу. И пять человек с улицы не смогут. И общественные организации тоже не смогут. Те, кто конроллируют - это всегда конкретные люди, на которых всегда можно надавить или договориться. И тогда эти люди продолжат свою светлую риторику, только уже старательно пряча действительное. Пока их не раскрыть. Но тогда, опять какие-то конкретные интересы, и в суде тоже люди сидят, и на них можно надавить или занести сколько попросят. И если даже всё это преодолеть, смещённых контроллёров заменят новые контроллёры и будет та же история. Поправит один, нахапает, даст поправить другому.

 Ты действительно хочешь, чтобы я еще раз озвучивал все эти формулы? Типа время коротаешь, или наслаждаешься моими способностями формулировать? Система сдержек и противовесов, ротация, конкуренция на всех уровнях, менталитет, журналистика, много двух многопартийность... Ты-то по идее должен ощущать шкурой, что получается из этого. Неужели хуже, чем у нас? При неабсолютности каждого отдельно взятого за жабры пункта. 
Были искры - везде. И необязательно в виде революций. Но не живя в конкретную эпоху в конкретном месте трудно разобраться, что было нужной искрой, а что - нет.

----------


## Ramil

Счастье какое-то ущербное, а потом, it-ogo, ты только не обижайся, но, мне кажется по некоторым конструкциям в твоих фразах, что действие доброй машины пропаганды зацепило и тебя чуть-чуть.

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, лады. Вот, нагуглил старую англицкую пропаганду про коррупцию в Европе. Обратим внимание на обилие искр, окружающих греческих полицейских.  Most corrupt European Union countries are also the most indebted¿ no prizes for guessing who¿s number one then? | Mail Online 
Не пойми превратно, я не издеваюсь, ничего.. Более того, мне даже симпатично желание людей почувствовать себя людьми, а не просто чухонцами. И та старушка, кинувшая пару камней в Беркут мне тоже по-человечески симпатична.  
Мне просто хочется перевести дискуссию из плоскости украинцы-русские в плоскость преступники-преступники, где взаимные претензии между обычными людьми просто бессмысленны. Нет никакой правды. То есть есть разные правды, но практические последствия принятия серьёзно любой конкретной правды всегда играют на руку только конкретным преступникам. Не тебе, не мне, и не Рамилю.

----------


## Ramil

Народ, у меня свежее предложение, давайте хоть здесь не набрасывать говна на вентитлятор, а просто делиться умными мыслями и обсуждать их. Я понимаю, идея новаторская, но, если честно, от этих набросов уже тошнит. С обеих сторон лопатами кидают, а пахнет одинаково.

----------


## it-ogo

> Счастье какое-то ущербное, а потом, it-ogo, ты только не обижайся, но, мне кажется по некоторым конструкциям в твоих фразах, что действие доброй машины пропаганды зацепило и тебя чуть-чуть.

 Счастье - это когда у тебя есть некая физиологическая потребность, которую долго не дают удовлетворять, а потом вдруг - раз - и можно. И вот тогда счастье, правда ненадолго. Потом не замечаешь. Пока опять не запретят. Чувство общественного достоинства - это ведь практически физиологическая потребность, когда попробуешь. А государственный (или, не дай бог, этнический) шовинизм - очень сомнительная замена оного. 
А конструкции в фразах для меня - это искусство. Лучшее средство от любой машины. Так что ошибаешься, если я и пострадал от пропаганды, то не в конструкциях фраз.   

> Ну, лады. Вот, нагуглил старую англицкую пропаганду про коррупцию в Европе. Обратим внимание на обилие искр, окружающих греческих полицейских.

 Честно говоря, не понял, к чему это.   

> Мне просто хочется перевести дискуссию из плоскости украинцы-русские в плоскость преступники-преступники, где взаимные претензии между обычными людьми просто бессмысленны. Нет никакой правды. То есть есть разные правды, но практические последствия принятия серьёзно любой конкретной правды всегда играют на руку только конкретным преступникам. Не тебе, не мне, и не Рамилю.

 Эээ... А где у нас была плоскость "украинцы-русские"? Я - русский pureblood, если тебе это интересно. Или ты россиян имел в виду? И персональные претензии я, насколько мне помнится, по конкретному адресу высказал только один раз, да и то так закомелисто, что адресат, кажется не въехал. Был мотив, что граждане страны отвечают за действия правительства, которое их имеет, но уже ушел. А твоя метафизика с преступниками мне как-то не очень. Но если хочешь, прямо сейчас трижды плюну через левое плечо в бяку преступнику и пошлю троекратный воздушный поцелуй через правое - прокурору. ПИСУ ПИС.

----------


## Ramil

Просто, когда в речи человека ты начинаешь замечать слышанные уже не раз и набившие оскомину фразы и конструкци (или чужие мысли), это, знаешь ли, наводит на подозрения. И потом, если б пропаганда не работала так хорошо, ей бы не пользовались. И даже образованные и думающие люди, как бы они не старались это отрицать, тоже, к сожалению, подвержены. Вот я вчера зомбочщик посмотрел всего 40 минут, а уже клятых бандеровцев ненавижу всей душой. Пришлось "Эхо Москвы" сеглдня слушать для компенсации.

----------


## it-ogo

> Просто, когда в речи человека ты начинаешь замечать слышанные уже не раз и набившие оскомину фразы и конструкци (или чужие мысли), это, знаешь ли, наводит на подозрения. И потом, если б пропаганда не работала так хорошо, ей бы не пользовались. И даже образованные и думающие люди, как бы они не старались это отрицать, тоже, к сожалению, подвержены. Вот я вчера зомбочщик посмотрел всего 40 минут, а уже клятых бандеровцев ненавижу всей душой. Пришлось "Эхо Москвы" сеглдня слушать для компенсации.

 Ящик я не смотрю с... 2005-го кажется. Только урывками в публичных местах и в гостях, да ролики на ютюбе, но это редко. Отучился от такого способа восприятия - трудно идет. Радио тоже не слушаю. Новости читаю по диагонали - выхватывая фактаж (с обработкой постпроцессором на релевантность). Аналитику - только если нравится стиль автора, это редко бывает.  
Сознание не свободно от бытия и влияний, но чтобы пронять меня, хочется верить, нужна не технология, а искусство. 
Вот Доренко в свое время был хорош: "МЭРСКИЙ одеколон".  ::

----------


## Ramil

Видишь ли, совсем не обязательно специально смотреть ящик. Ты ж не в бункере один живешь - ты слышишь разговоры других людей, мысли, как это в учебниках - "носителей авторитетного мнения" в твоей социологической группе, всё равно воспринимаешь информационный фон, нравится тебе или нет. Человек - скотина соципльная, а информация по протоколу "баба бабе сказала" передаётся даже лучше, чем по зомбоящику. Пропаганда - это не аппеляция к мозгам, это аппеляция к эмоциям, отсюда - все пассионарии есть пропагандисты, даже если сами того не ведают. Хорошая, годная пропаганда, в идеале, должна вообще не ыиксироваться сознанием, сразу бить по больному, по обидному, нажимать ту скрытую в любом человеке кнопочку, после которой он превращается в эмоциональный ретранслятор. Но я больше грузить не буду, есть литература на эту тему. Можно с Эдварда Бернеса начать.

----------


## Crocodile

> Честно говоря, не понял, к чему это..

 Ну, типа того, что мол в Европе работают институты прозрачности и всякие другие магические кристаллы, которые спасают гоминидов и отодвигают тьму. Вот там есть целая карта с градиентами интенсивности тьмы. И типа недостатка в искрах тоже вроде нет, но тьма что-то не сильно прогоняется.. Ладно, не будем о грустном.   

> Я - русский pureblood, если тебе это интересно.

 Вааще не интересно. Я - рептилия, и мне глубоко до фени ваши бабуинские распальцовки о цвете меха.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Ящерики овладевают!!!

----------


## it-ogo

> Видишь ли, совсем не обязательно специально смотреть ящик. Ты ж не в бункере один живешь - ты слышишь разговоры других людей, мысли, как это в учебниках - "носителей авторитетного мнения" в твоей социологической группе, всё равно воспринимаешь информационный фон, нравится тебе или нет. Человек - скотина соципльная, а информация по протоколу "баба бабе сказала" передаётся даже лучше, чем по зомбоящику. Пропаганда - это не аппеляция к мозгам, это аппеляция к эмоциям, отсюда - все пассионарии есть пропагандисты, даже если сами того не ведают. Хорошая, годная пропаганда, в идеале, должна вообще не ыиксироваться сознанием, сразу бить по больному, по обидному, нажимать ту скрытую в любом человеке кнопочку, после которой он превращается в эмоциональный ретранслятор. Но я больше грузить не буду, есть литература на эту тему. Можно с Эдварда Бернеса начать.

 К чему эта гуманитарщина? Сойдет обычная компьютерная грамотность. 
Естественно человек не может придумать все идеи, даже самый умный человек. Большинство - заимствует. Чем плохо, если кто-то прочитал чужую идею, обдумал и согласился? Плохо, когда человек не утруждает себя критическим анализом идеи, но внедряет ее в ядро своей личности. И плохо, если идея в ядре конфликтует с действительностью. Поэтому рекомендуется использовать сертифицированные ядра от ведущих производителей (Христианство, Ислам, Буддизм...), располагающих драйверами для самых последних версий большинства аспектов действительности. А сторонние приложения запускать только от имени пользователя с ограниченными правами.  
А еще есть товарищ Поппер, который изобрел критерий фальсифицируемости. Прекрасно применимо. Когда начинаешь отстаивать какую-либо идею, представь себе четко, при каком количестве и качестве новых достоверных знаний, ей противоречащих, ты готов отказаться от нее в пользу альтернативной? Если не удалось представить, ты - жертва пропаганды, пора чистить реестр, пересобирать ядро или сбрасывать настройки до конфигурации по умолчанию. 
А вот бояться слова "пропаганда" и отметать любые чужие мысли - неконструктивно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Ящерики овладевают!!!

 А то ж.

----------


## it-ogo

Блин, 39.3 
Вот что пропаганда нехорошая делает. Пошел колеса глотать.

----------


## Ramil

> Плохо, когда человек не утруждает себя критическим анализом идеи, но внедряет ее в ядро своей личности. И плохо, если идея в ядре конфликтует с действительностью.

 Я только буду рад, коли ты занимаешься критическим анализом новых идей.

----------


## Suobig

> I realise they tried to take back what they thought was theirs

 No. They wanted to protect Leningrad, because Soviet-Finn border was too close to the city and Finland was an ally of Germany. So in case of war finn troops could get to the city too fast and long-range artillery could been used without crossing border. There were long negotiations before this war, in which bigger territories of soviet land were proposed in exchange. Joseph Stalin said: "We can do nothing with geography. As well as you. We can't move Leningrad away from the border, so we'll have to move the border away". But Finland rejected everything. May be they hoped Germany won't let this war happen, but Hitler could not break the agreement with USSR - he was not yet ready to start the war yet.

----------


## Crocodile

> Поэтому рекомендуется использовать сертифицированные ядра от ведущих производителей (Христианство, Ислам, Буддизм...), располагающих драйверами для самых последних версий большинства аспектов действительности.

 Ты предлагаешь нам поставить в качестве основной системы мастдайки различных конфигураций? Только на виртуальную машину с целью получить first-hand user experience! Во-первых, заметь, что код всех этих осей был в открытом доступе очень и очень давно, а с тех пор эксклюзивные права на релиз были куплены различными кристально чистыми индивидуумами, пекущимися денно и нощно лишь об общем благе, а код закрыт правами на интеллектуальную собственность. Во-вторых, архитектура этих мастдаек была давным-давно переписана для большей совместимости с централизованно-ориентированными пакетными приложениями. Да, там есть драйверы и они тащемта регулярно обновляются, но в децентрализованной сети всё это страшно глючит, ограничивая выбор пользователя до, практически, минимума утилит, заботливо вшитых разработчиком, но имеющих бедный интерфейс и ужасную производительность. В третьих, опять-таки из-за закрытости кода, безопасность твоей работы висит на честном слове разработчиков.  
Я считаю, что основным требованием к оси должна стать возможность контроля за работой приложений и возможность их полного удаления. Вместо этого, перечисленные тобой мастдайки позволяют установку новых приложений лишь из бедного магазина приложений, полностью контролируемого дистрибьютером. И это агрессивно рекламируется пользователям как фича, гарантирующая полную безопасность. И думать как работает система (ака критически мыслить) при этом вообще не надо.

----------


## Hanna

> No. They wanted to protect Leningrad, because Soviet-Finn border was too close to the city and Finland was an ally of Germany. So in case of war finn troops could get to the city too fast and long-range artillery could been used without crossing border. There were long negotiations before this war, in which bigger territories of soviet land were proposed in exchange. Joseph Stalin said: "We can do nothing with geography. As well as you. We can't move Leningrad away from the border, so we'll have to move the border away". But Finland rejected everything. May be they hoped Germany won't let this war happen, but Hitler could not break the agreement with USSR - he was not yet ready to start the war yet.

 Oh sorry - I deleted my post because I realised it was pretty rude to disturb by writing in English, plus we always get into side track with historical stuff. This topic about Ukraine is too important. So I deleted my post because it was a distraction.  
I think you and I learned some different history in school  ::   regarding this... I have no idea what is right or wrong, but I know that the version I heard was more sympathetic to Finland since it's our brother nation... What's done is done with that, as far as I am concerned, but it must be one of the best examples EVER of a big nation totally messing up a war they really *should* have won.....
And at the end of the day, Russia got Karelia out of it and there is quite a buffer now, between the Finnish border and the Leningrad area.

----------


## it-ogo

Обращение к родителям 
Ишь, разоряется. Бестолку, конечно, кому оно там надо? Тоже мне авторитет - детский доктор. Комментарии очень характерные.

----------


## Suobig

> but it must be one of the best examples EVER of a big nation totally messing up a war they really *should* have won.....

 Err... Vietnam?

----------


## Suobig

The Ukraine crisis: John Kerry and Nato must calm down and back off 
That's a bit unexpected.

----------


## Hanna

> Err... Vietnam?

 Yeah, I know, it was in my original post that I deleted! Sorry I caused even more distraction by deleting the post. Go on with the Ukraine discussion!  ::  in Russian......

----------


## it-ogo

> Ты предлагаешь нам поставить в качестве основной системы мастдайки различных конфигураций? Только на виртуальную машину с целью получить first-hand user experience!

 Минздрав не рекомендует использование виртуалок на hardware нашего с вами года выпуска. Честно говоря, я не даже не видел их в продаже, хотя некоторые спецслужбы, по слухам, ведут исследования в направлении "фантомных паразитных личностей". Но я не настолько крутой хэккер, чтобы экспериментировать.   

> Во-первых, заметь, что код всех этих осей был в открытом доступе очень и очень давно, а с тех пор эксклюзивные права на релиз были куплены различными кристально чистыми индивидуумами, пекущимися денно и нощно лишь об общем благе, а код закрыт правами на интеллектуальную собственность. Во-вторых, архитектура этих мастдаек была давным-давно переписана для большей совместимости с централизованно-ориентированными пакетными приложениями. 
> Да, там есть драйверы и они тащемта регулярно обновляются, но в децентрализованной сети всё это страшно глючит, ограничивая выбор пользователя до, практически, минимума утилит, заботливо вшитых разработчиком, но имеющих бедный интерфейс и ужасную производительность. В третьих, опять-таки из-за закрытости кода, безопасность твоей работы висит на честном слове разработчиков.  
> Я считаю, что основным требованием к оси должна стать возможность контроля за работой приложений и возможность их полного удаления. Вместо этого, перечисленные тобой мастдайки позволяют установку новых приложений лишь из бедного магазина приложений, полностью контролируемого дистрибьютером. И это агрессивно рекламируется пользователям как фича, гарантирующая полную безопасность. И думать как работает система (ака критически мыслить) при этом вообще не надо.

 Исходники первых версий доступны строго по Столлману, так что если вас не устраивают проприетарные форки, используйте любые доступные, коих, слава богу, выше крыши. Буддизм вообще изначально распределенная и свободная система, а ее проприетарная версия далека по популярности от свободных. Для Христианства семейство свободных решений отфорчилось после серии антимонопольных процессов еще в 16 веке. Они менее стабильны, но существенно более производительны и весьма популярны в наиболее развитых странах Европы и США. Ислам же предложил свое децентрализованное решение с открытым кодом в 18 веке и сейчас оно завоевывает все большее количество пользователей.

----------


## Hanna

> The Ukraine crisis: John Kerry and Nato must calm down and back off 
> That's a bit unexpected.

 Yeah that's proper journalism.
Remember that this is the paper that Snowden used for his revelations. And Assange. 
It's British and it used to be "old" labour, more or less social democrat. Not sure how to define it today. If you want a British paper that's trying to see the bigger picture, it's the Independent or Guardian, personally I prefer the Independent because they have less politically correct nonsense and is more international than the Guardian. Independent was bought by a Russian. Forgot the name but it's the same person who owns the Новая газета paper in Russia. Actually I think he's called Lebedev. 
Obviously Russia should be scrutinized for this. Bu if you are realistic,  there is certainly no reason to panic or over-react.  
Saw in Swedish papers, they are adding emergency funds to the defense budget because of this. That's laughable, for goodness sakes! It's 20 years to late to build any kind of defense at all against Russia, plus it's not even needed for f-cks sake! What a ridiculous waste of money.  
Since Sweden buys 60% of its oil from Russia, all that Russia would need to do, would be to turn off the pipeline or stop the tanker, and then they could dictate their terms. 
The best "defense" against Russia is to do business with it, learn the language and stop thinking that Russia's internal affairs is our business. And try to snap out of propaganda mode. In the last 10 years, Russia has proven beyond doubts that it is loyal to it's allies, reasonable to negotiate with and not outwardly aggressive. Compare with the record of the USA. There is no need to increase any defense budget in Northern Europe because of events in Ukraine, that's a one-off unique situation!  
Mark my words though - there is a new kind of Cold War on the horizon.
It's good for business - they want it.

----------


## Ramil

> The Ukraine crisis: John Kerry and Nato must calm down and back off 
> That's a bit unexpected.

 Guardian is an extreme leftist newspaper. They're bloody commies. So that's not unexpected. They quite often support Russian cause.

----------


## Crocodile

> По заявлению минобороны Украины, командующий ЧФ РФ Александр Витко 
> выдвинул ультиматум украинскому военным в Крыму сложить оружие и сдаться
>  до 5 утра вторника. Минобороны РФ выступило с опровержением.

 Новые фишки всё ещё выставляются на стол. Фишки уже совсем пустые. Strong negotiation skills..

----------


## Hanna

> Guardian is an extreme leftist newspaper. They're bloody commies. So that's not unexpected. They quite often support Russian cause.

 What are you talking about!! They are not "commies" they are Labour, if even that. Intelligent and educated people read that paper. I think you must have been reading too many comments by certain people posting here recently.  
If they sometimes support Russia, it's probably because not everything Russia does is "evil". 
Besides, they are really angry with Russia about things like the "gay propaganda laws, Pussy Riot etc. 
And Russia is not Commie either, so there is no natural connection even if that had been their inclination. 
Last I heard, Putin was a kind of social conservative nationalist. Hardly a communist. If they were communists they should support Cuba, North Korea and Venezuela - which they hardly even pay any notice to.

----------


## Ramil

> If they sometimes support Russia, it's probably because not everything Russia does is "evil".

 But, Hanna, dear, that's exactly what makes them bloody commies!  ::  Every civilized man in the world should know that Russia is PRIME EVIL populated by monsters.

----------


## Hanna

Oh ok  :: 
haha, sorry I'm a bit slow sometimes. 
I got a headache because I really wanted to read *It-Ogos* posts and understand his position. But you are not completely committing to one view or another are you? 
Is it hard to make up your mind, or do you just feel resigned and despairing in general? 
I'm also trying to figure out what *Lampada* thinks about all this and I think I have an idea based on all the pictures and links she posted. *Crocodile* as well.  
One thing worth noticing about this, is that 2014 shows that Russia is officially back in the game after 20 years. 
Syria success, Olympics, and now this, whatever it is. 
Krim, with all its Russian history, back in Russian hands. Or....?!  
But a new Russia
With less lofty ideology.... less territory.... 
More high tech, more oil and gas, more conservative values and more corruption and oligarchs.   *I think Europe needs Russia for the balance though.*  
The USA was behaving more and more like a spoiled child, stuffing himself with icecream, throwing his toys around and terrorizing everyone who doesn't give in to his whims. "I want cheap oil", "Everybody must think as I do, or else!", Playing with his toy soldiers where such playing ought not be allowed. Nato "exercises" in places where it just provokes people and makes conflicts worse. *There has been nobody to reign in the USA and properly keep tabs on it, for 20 years*. In the meantime then USA is a danger not only to others, but also to itself - just look at the state of internal affairs in the USA.  
EU was like the lame parent who let the toddler carry on his insane reign of terror and did not have anything to put up - no confidence, to skills, insufficient authority and experience. 
 The UK is like the little brother who cheers his naughty brother on and makes him even worse.   
 But Russia is like the more experienced adult who can actually play this game. Was always told at Uni how sharp Russia's diplomats are, and it's true.  Things would be 1000 times worse in Syria if not for Russia, and I hope Russia will use its influence for good.  
I would feel a lot more positive about the new strong Russia if it wasn't so darn corrupt and had the gangster oligarchs pulling strings behind the scenes.

----------


## it-ogo

> Oh ok 
> haha, sorry I'm a bit slow sometimes. 
> I got a headache because I really wanted to read *It-Ogos* posts and understand his position. But you are not completely committing to one view or another are you?

 Sorry for your headache. My position in a short: before last few days it was rather pro-Russia. Now it is strongly anti-Russia and I fight myself for not making it too personal towards any Russian citizen. 
PS Thanks for the patience to my interlocutors.

----------


## Crocodile

А в это время на яхте Чёрная Каракатица:  zyalt: В Симферополе все спокойно  zyalt: Важное мнение моей бабушки про Украину   ::

----------


## Ramil

Вежливость захватывает города. В Севастополе в три раза снизилось количество преступлений

----------


## it-ogo

> Вежливость захватывает города. В Севастополе в три раза снизилось количество преступлений

 Инфа 100%?

----------


## Ramil

Честные блоггеры лгать не будут!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> А Йулька и Яценюк... ну кинь ссылки, если ты там что-то интересное увидел. Но дело не в визуальных эффектах.

 Вот и вот. Нарыл. Трудно было, больше Януковича показывало.

----------


## Ramil

_Санкции со стороны США в отношении российских госструктур вынудят Россию признать невозможность возврата кредитов американским банкам. Об этом заявил советник президента России Сергей Глазьев, передает РИА Новости <http://www.ria.ru/> .  
По его словам, санкции являются обоюдоострым оружием, и если в США будут заморожены российские активы, то и пассивы организаций РФ в долларах также будут заморожены. Это, как отметил Глазьев, приведет к тому, что банки и предприятия из РФ не будут возвращать займы американским партнерам. 
Глазьев добавил, что если американские власти заморозят счета российских предприятий и граждан, правительство России будет рекомендовать всем продавать казначейские обязательства Соединенных Штатов. Советник президента подчеркнул, что Россия является держателем американских гособлигаций более чем на 200 миллиардов долларов. 
Также Глазьев отметил, что если США применят в отношении страны санкции, российская сторона должна будет создать свою расчетно-платежную систему и уйти из доллара в другие валюты. «У нас прекрасные торгово-экономические отношения с нашими партнерами на Востоке и на Юге, и мы найдем способ не только обнулить нашу финансовую зависимость от США, но и выйдем из этих санкций с большой выгодой для себя», — заявил он. Глазьев предупредил, что попытка ввести санкции в отношении России «обернется крахом для финансовой системы США, который повлечет прекращение доминирования США в мировой финансовой системе»._  
Хм, неужели мои мечты сбудутся и Россия выйдет из доллара?!

----------


## Hanna

I saw on RT, that the new "elected" leaders in Ukraine are rich oligarchs who all appear on the top 10 list of richest people in Ukraine. 
Seriously? This just seems like more of the same. 
They also showed the houses of Julia Timoshenko and some of her allies that I don't know. She's rich as a goblin. Particularly not a relatively poorly off country.  
In my opinion, such people are NOT credible as leaders of a country. Whether it's Ukraine, Russia, USA, Italy or France.  
People who become politicians should come from regular backgrounds as much as possible, be elected in a process that does not require money or sponsorship to participate, or because of specialist skills.  
I seriously DOUBT that a bunch of oligarchs will bring any meaningful improvement to regular people in Ukraine. 
Another thing that Western media is unaware of, or just ignoring, is Crimea's historical ties with Russia, and that it's mostly a fluke that it belongs to Ukraine. 
And that Russia are paying millions to Ukraine to keep a base there. 
It's not even mentioned.  
And as or RT  - they write it off as Russian propaganda. 
I am going to stop following this now. The hypocrisy in Western media is driving me crazy, *I just hope things will work out for the Ukrainian people.*

----------


## it-ogo

> Вот и вот. Нарыл. Трудно было, больше Януковича показывало.

 Nah, Grumpy_01_1681526a.jpg not impressed. Не тот размах. 
Юля олигархом была и до выхода в публичную политику, ЕМНИП. Как и Порошенко. Кличку надо форму поддерживать - по этажам бегать, люстры выжимать. У прочих-сравнительно скромненько.  
И боюсь, что у нас выбора пока нет - без личной крепости любого политика быстро съедят. Или же нужен Робеспьер с соответствующими методами. Кстати не факт, что это все персональное имущество, многое может принадлежать партии, то есть уйдет потом не к родственникам, а к соратникам. Впрочем, не буду гадать. Теперь-то до этих деятелей руки у общества долго не дойдут, что печально.

----------


## it-ogo

> I saw on RT, that the new "elected" leaders in Ukraine are rich oligarchs who all appear on the top 10 list of richest people in Ukraine. 
> Seriously? This just seems like more of the same.

 Well, you don't really follow the situation, don't you? The government is temporary, not elected, the elections are coming soon, Julia don't enter the temporary government and there is no way in contemporary Ukraine to be poor and independent in the same time. It is still to be made. 
You feel ready for conclusions? 
BTW if you don't accept legitimity of even moderately rich people and money-consuming elections, than you should not accept legitimity of any USA president.

----------


## Hanna

> Well, you don't really follow the situation, don't you? The government is temporary, not elected, the elections are coming soon, Julia don't enter the temporary government and there is no way in contemporary Ukraine to be poor and independent in the same time. It is still to be made. 
> You feel ready for conclusions? 
> BTW if you don't accept legitimity of even moderately rich people and money-consuming elections, than you should not accept legitimity of any USA president.

 No, I have no conclusions, I am trying to understand it. 
And I have zero admiration for "democracy" in the USA. And some parts of Europe. It's a joke, and media is in on it. *
Whatever will raise living standards for Ukrainians across the country, and not discriminate anyone, is fine by me. 
I don't care if it's nationalists, communists, Russia or EU/USA puppets.* 
As long as it works, and provides stability and improved living conditions for the majority. Not just a clique at the top of society.  *
But don't trust the EU, please.* The EU looks after its own, primarily Northwestern Europe. And runs the errands of the USA. Just because they come and talk on the Maidan and hand out cookies doesn't mean they genuinely care about the lives of regular people in Ukraine. They care about how EU busineses can make money in and out of Ukraine, and about opposing Russia. If it helps some Ukrainians then would be happy with that, but it's not their main motivation.   
I'm aware Timoshenko is not in the government. Last I heard she flew to Germany to be treated for some illness after being released from prison. I think she'll want to continue in politics though, she seems very passionate. I know she was accused of corruption, but I don't know if it's true, and what exactly her politics is.

----------


## Basil77

Well, after just listening Putin's speech I must agree with Merkel's statement that he has lost a touch with reality. Despite he mostly told things I can agree with, he desided to play fool with "Crimean self-defence forces". Also those childish excuses "Look what USA did in Serbia, Iraq and Libya!". Damn, I'm ashamed of his actions. ::

----------


## Hanna

I caught a bit of it. I think he was being his usual self. Some of it right, some of it funny/showy and some just cryptical or nonsensical.  Plus a slight air of superiority, he thinks he's about 10 times smarter than the journalists, and it shows.....  
But according to him, NOTHING has happened from a Russian perspective, and Russia will not annex or otherwise take over Crimea. He said:    No Russian forces crossed any borders apart from soldiers legitimately transiting to the Sevastopol base according to the contract.The number of Russian solders on Crimea is within the terms of the contract for the base....Definitely no tanks involved, andany action at the border with Ukraine was pure co-incidence due to a random military exercise.... yes, sure... what are the odds of that.He denied any knowledge of the special forces type soldiers with "no insignia" that turned up in Crimea and said that anyone can buy a uniform in a shop. Too silly! He should have just said "Unable to comment".  
I totally believed it when European media they said Russia was sending soldiers to Krim.

----------


## it-ogo

> Well, after just listening Putin's speech I must agree with Merkel's statement that he has lost a touch with reality. Despite he mostly told things I can agree with, he desided to play fool with "Crimean self-defence forces". Also those childish excuses "Look what USA did in Serbia, Iraq and Libya!". Damn, I'm ashamed of his actions.

 He took what he wanted to, the rest is a diplomacy: I know that I lie and you know that I lie but you can pretend to believe me and keep your face. This kind of game is always payed at all levels but usually not so bluntly. Surprizingly I have a feeling that some time ago he was sequentially avoiding direct lie even in public statements. Now he abandoned that manner. Probably he believes that won something really important. I don't see what exactly.

----------


## Hanna

I don't understand why you say he lost touch with reality? I think he's being the same as he always is. A bit weird but with some punchlines here and there. Avoiding all difficult questions, like politicians always do.  
Losing touch with reality would be saying "Yippi, finally a hafway legitimate chance to get Crimea back, let's go and "liberate" it and to heck with the West and lunatics in Kiev... and let's pick up a few cities in West Ukraine on the way there." 
That's essentially what the Western media is portraying that he did, even though it actually hasn't happened.  
Maybe I am less critical of him because I don't have to live in a country ruled by him... or because I like some aspects of his style.

----------


## Basil77

> I don't understand why you say he lost touch with reality? I think he's being the same as he always is. A bit weird but with some punchlines here and there. Avoiding all difficult questions, like politicians always do.  
> Losing touch with reality would be saying "Yippi, finally a hafway legitimate chance to get Crimea back, let's go and "liberate" it and to heck with the West and lunatics in Kiev... and let's pick up a few cities in West Ukraine on the way there." 
> That's essentially what the Western media is portraying that he did, even though it actually hasn't happened.  
> Maybe I am less critical of him because I don't have to live in a country ruled by him... or because I like some aspects of his style.

 Because as far I remember it's the first time he gave order that directly contradicts with international laws (to surround and disarm Ukrainian military bases in Crimea). Also direct lie about it was done by "Crimean self-defence forces". After doing this he has no moral right to say that Russian government always follow international laws and agreements. What a shame.

----------


## Suobig

> Also direct lie about it was done by "Crimean self-defence forces".

 Why should he confess when noone forces him?   

> After doing this he has no moral right to say that Russian government always follow international laws and agreements. What a shame.

 He is politician, he's not a priest.

----------


## dtrq

> he gave order that directly contradicts with international laws (to surround and disarm Ukrainian military bases in Crimea).

 Like there's any proof that he did.

----------


## Basil77

> Like there's any proof that he did.

 He is supreme commander of Russian military forces. "The polite armed guys" obviously belong to Russian military. No way any military commander can take such actions without highest order. Who are they? Some private contract army? I can understand the point why he is doing this. USA and European politicans acts with no less hypocrisy when talking about "peaceful protesters", denouncing the agreement that were signed by Polish, French and German foreign ministers and thousand other things. Putin acts like "it's a game of lies that can be played from both sides". The grave difference is that from Russian side there is direct military involvement and seems like Putin don't understand it's not the same thing.

----------


## Lampada

Оскандалился таки Путин в полной мере.  Стыдно за него.

----------


## Crocodile

> Оскандалился таки Путин в полной мере.  Стыдно за него.

 Чья бы корова мычала, а вот Геннадия Викторовича бы молчала:   

> Геннадий Балашов в своем интервью отметил, что революция в Украине это тренировка для революции в России по сбросу диктаторского режима Владимира Путина.

----------


## 14Russian

> Well, you don't really follow the situation, don't you? The government is temporary, not elected, the elections are coming soon, Julia don't enter the temporary government and there is no way in contemporary Ukraine to be poor and independent in the same time. It is still to be made. 
> You feel ready for conclusions? 
> BTW if you don't accept legitimity of even moderately rich people and money-consuming elections, than you should not accept legitimity of any USA president.

 Bullshit.   I think what Hanna quotes is right, in this case.  I read the same info from RT.   I don't trust it fully as a source but the facts are these Ukrainian 'businessmen' are more of the same.   They have a Jewish central banker as interim PM.   Do you think these personnel in the Government will change much after an 'election?'   Didn't you listen to the Nuland recording?   They already decided who they want or don't care for (i.e. smaller governor or other appointee positions that are insignificant to them).   Then, they pacify the electorate with 15-30 or whatever amount they choose-billion dollar IMF loan and promises of jobs and BS, BS and more BS.... same shit as before but a different pile.   
I'm very disappointed that Ukrainians haven't seen through this but I guess when you are already oppressed and are poor for a long time, it's easy to turn screws and manipulate things. 
"BTW if you don't accept legitimity of even moderately rich people and money-consuming elections, than you should not accept legitimity of any USA president."
Many Americans know there is a problem about that.   Also, they often criticize lobbies and other intrusive operations.   So, that is the point.   This is going to be yet another corrupt and shady 'democracy.'   Ukraine is not independent, STILL.

----------


## Ramil

Не, раз вы не унимаетесь, тогда вот вам тоже порция:

----------


## Basil77

Lol, Гоблин красавчик. Очень красиво всё разложил по полочкам. Я бы только ещё ткнул носом в дерьмо Российский МИД и СВР, за то что прокакали ситуацию на Украине.

----------


## diogen_

> Putin acts like "it's a game of lies that can be played from both sides". The grave difference is that from Russian side there is direct military involvement and seems like Putin don't understand it's not the same thing.

 He understands everything.The reality is as follows: Putin is driven by global perspective as the gatherer of the Russian lands  and his logic is very close to the maxim “the end justifies the means”. Laws, sanctions, isolation, etc. are all temporary things, but the Crimea is to be Russian for generations to come. So, people, economy, army are just  chess pieces in the game and really don’t matter too much. I can probably quote some nice Nekrasov’s lines to show what we should expect. 
[Pусский народ]
Вынесет все - и широкую, ясную 
Грудью дорогу проложит себе. 
Жаль только - жить в эту пору прекрасную 
Уж не придется - ни мне, ни тебе....  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Crocodile as well.

 Well... there is so much controversy surrounding the crisis.. I can only serve my personal opinion, so please add the missing "IMHO" wherever missing.  
First, if asked with whom I side: Ukraine of Russia, I would say I side with both or neither, since I believe there is no fundamental issue between Russia and Ukraine. How come? I believe there is a fundamental economical issue between Russia and EU and there is a fundamental military issue between Russia and NATO. And Ukraine has accidently become a battlefield. Military-wise, Russia cannot afford Ukraine becoming a NATO member. It is rightly assumed by Russia that after Ukraine becoming a EU member, the next very logical step for Ukraine would be joining NATO. 
Here's why. Ukraine consists of three major regions: the Western Ukraine, the Eastern Ukraine, and the Crimea. Each of those regions are geographically, historically, culturally, economically, and to some extent ethnically are distinct entities. Among the three, the Crimea is the least influential and virtually has no say in Ukrainian affairs. The Eastern and the Western regions like each other like a cat and a dog. The only reason they are together is the strong common fear of Russia - the political, cultural, and economical fear to become yet again just a province or a dominion of Russia. Today Ukrainians feel like they're the first-class citizens of their own country, and they felt they were second-class citizens when they were part of Russia. As a result, a typical fight between the Western and the Eastern regions would sum up in something like: "[...] and it is so great we are not in Russia where there is no A, B, and C, so we can freely do X, Y, and Z; something that Russian citizens are being deprived of! Poor Russians.. they must be envying us right now.. they just can't admit it because of their unfulfilled imperial ambitions!"  
And now about the imperial ambitions. Both Western and Eastern Ukraine unite when it comes to their imperial relationship with Crimea. On a paper, Crimea has a proud status of "Autonomous Republic", so Crimea has their own Parliament, Government, flag, and anthem. In reality, the power of all those proud Parliament and Government is just enough to elect, say, a teacher of the year, or make a decision whether to improve the plumbing between two cities this year or next year.. At most, they have a power of a municipality. And, obviously, they would very much be delighted to get more power. What for?
For example, to sort out the legal issues related to the illegitimate seizures of the public real estate and converting it to the private property by some Crimean Tatars. Everybody agrees it is illegal, however neither the Crimean courts, nor the proud Parliament and Government could do anything about that. Only the power of Kiev could enforce the law in Crimea. The issue remains in active status for decades and Kiev deliberately does not want to take any legal actions against the Crimean Tatars. Why? 
Because, the Crimea is mostly populated by Russians and Russian-speaking Ukrainians. Crimean Tatars, once the native people of Crimea, were deported en mass in 1944 and were only allowed to come back in 1991. Only about half of the Crimean Tatars repatriated from the Central Asia, and those were politically active individuals determined to resettle and fight all the obstacles [in the form of the aforementioned Russian and Ukrainians]. The central power in Kiev deliberately dimishes the power of Crimeans by the old 'divide and conquer' principle: the Crimean Tatars are minority and are no danger to the Ukrainians affairs, and the Tatars are excellent tool of battling any 'Russian' in Crimea.  
For example, if a couple of Russians collect some money and build a memorial cross, immediately thousands of Crimean Tatars gather to demolish that cross and engage in the physical fight with Russians. Eventually, the [now ill-famed] Berkut groups are called to beat Russians [and restore the order].  
Another reason Crimeans en mass are not happy to be with Ukraine is the so-called 'Ukrainization' - the enforcement of Ukrainian language as the only official language. The only rationale given to the Russian-speaking communities is something like: "What a shame! You can't learn a language of the country you live in? If you're living in France, study French," totally ingoring the fact that people were born here and never left their homeland to start with, and the new state with the new rules fell upon them forcefully. Why is that a problem to recognize Russian as a second official language of Ukraine is a mystery to me. There are many countries in the world where more than one official language is recognized and that promotes the tolerance between the various ethnic groups. No explanation is given except for the cultural fear of Russia: it is assumed that people would stop speaking Ukrainian if Russian becomes the second language. 
That was a background which is necessary to understand the recent events.  
So, recently there has been two rude attempts to interfere in the interior Ukrainian politics.  
First, the sudden financial sanctions imposed by the EU against the selected individuals (whom the EU unilaterally made responsible for the bloodshed in Kiev) caused the technicall collapse of the Ukrainian government and enforced locally by the 'self-defence forces'. Among the rest, the temporary government declared the legitimacy of the ideological purges and the legal prosecution of whoever was involved with the previous 'criminal' power. And the roster of those 'whoever' was kindly supplied by the 'self-defence forces' - it was peacefully floating near the vacated President residence. Alas, not all documents were saved, some were burned and could not be recovered. Obviously, some pages of the saved documents were missing (=drowned or destroyed by water), but the other documents were perfectly intact and the roster of criminals to be purged was ready. Obviously, if that roster was, by a pure accident, incomplete, theoretically a dozen or more pages could be added (but they should have been put into water for a couple of minutes first, just to become more authentic) with little effort. Victoria to the Western Ukraine and the EU (and NATO just a few year later)! And whilst the country was unsure what is going on and what is going to happen next, the Crimean Tatars turned (thousands of them!) to be very supportive of the 'new government' right away. Right away were they demanding the dissmissal of the present Crimean Government and the Parliament (and demostrating their determination to use the force if necessary), asking only one small thing in return for their selfless democratic support - a better represenation of Crimean Tatars in the Crimean Parliament. (SURPRIZE!) The first and obvious consequence of that, should that better representation happen, would obviously be the legalization of the illegal land seizures. (O_o..)  
Then, the second rude attempt to interfere in the interior Ukrainian politics had occured - the occupation of Crimea by the untagged uniformed armed forces. The order was restored right away in Crimea and the Tatars became as peaceful and as politically unengaged as possible. And it was obvious right from the start those armed forces are Russian, so why the masquarade? Because, there is HUGE difference between the OCCUPATION and the ANNEXATION according to the international law. (Say 'Hi' to Israel and their practices.) Russian forces in Crimea are not there to stay, but to leave restoring the previous balance of power between the Eastern and the Western regions, keeping the EU and NATO away, and not letting the bloodshed in Crimea. Yes, the potential bloodshed is not from the legendary Bandera forces, but from the very real Crimean Tatars with the approval from the 'renewed and cleansed' central power from Kiev. Where would be Berkut to stop the violence in Crimea? 
Now, both Russia and EU/US are throwing as many pieces as they can on the negotiation table. There should be as many as possible just to be able to exchange piece for piece and hopefully gain something in the end.. Strong negotiation skills, yay! 
So, I think for an extra week or so there would be more pieces put on the table and in the subsequent two weeks the balance of power would be restored to what it was. 
Hmm.. how was I able to put down so many letters?  ::

----------


## it-ogo

При том, что Гоблина вряд ли можно рекомендовать кому бы то ни было в качестве морального или интеллектуального авторитета, мне представляется что он не так прост, как кажется, и основным содержанием его выступлений (как и, например, пресловутого мистера Фримена) является сценический образ "дятел в белом", а отнюдь не то, что по форме может показаться "мнением" или "анализом". В самом деле, во все свои полчаса он ухитрился не озвучить вообще ни одного намека на что-либо оригинальное, как если бы старательно этого избегал. Этот его сценический образ, фактически, является пародией на мировоззрение 95% российск постсоветской (каюсь, сам грешен) "думающей прослойки" и примкнувших к ней пользователей сетевых устройств. Мировоззрение такое: "я - самодостаточная мыслящая личность, не подверженная пропаганде, и знаю, что все является дерьмом. Я в этом дерьме разбираюсь и имею компетентное резко негативное мнение по любому из его сортов, однако в тактильный контакт не вступаю, а нахожусь сверху весь в белом". Это мировоззрение избавляет от проработки собственных нравственных оценок, заменяя их на универсальный шаблон, дает неповторимое чувство собственной значимости, но не помогает на практическом уровне ориентироваться в чем бы то ни было, исключает носителя из любой социальной активности и, при достаточно широкой распространенности, делает общество импотентным. 
Лермонтов - наше все++. 
Крок, TL;DR. Есть в твоем выступлении что-то, что я не охватил своей тирадой?

----------


## Crocodile

> Крок, TL;DR.

 Ну, я уже попросил прощение за многабукаф соответствующим смайликом. Я писал ответ для Ханны, у которой совсем нет контекста, остальным мой рулон вряд ли покажется чем-то заслуживающим внимания. Дисклеймер имеется.   

> Есть в твоем выступлении что-то, что я не охватил своей тирадой?

 Трудно сказать.. Я уже тут на форуме 100500 раз высказывал своё убеждение, что все мы - жертвы промывания мозгов, и рептилии ничуть не исключение из правила. Ханна спросила моё представление о ситуации, я ответил. Дисклеймер честно написал. Думаешь, Ханна воспримет моё мнение как руководство к действию? До сих пор она вообще никогда со мной не соглашалась.  ::    

> Это мировоззрение избавляет от проработки собственных нравственных оценок

 Нравственных оценок? Ты издеваешься или серьёзно? И кто же в этой истории поступил нравственно? Может, те, кто бутылки с зажигательной смесью бросали в простых 18-летних парней из Беркута? Вот Комаровский выступает и говорит про 18-летних ребят. А кто же такие Беркут? Не те ли, кого также растили с учётом рекомендаций Комаровского? Какая нах там у вас нравственность происходит?  
/* Уполз перечитывать "По ком звонит колокол" в поисках нравственных оценок.. */

----------


## it-ogo

> Нравственных оценок? Ты издеваешься или серьёзно? И кто же в этой истории поступил нравственно? Может, те, кто бутылки с зажигательной смесью бросали в простых 18-летних парней из Беркута? Вот Комаровский выступает и говорит про 18-летних ребят. А кто же такие Беркут? Не те ли, кого также растили с учётом рекомендаций Комаровского? Какая нах там у вас нравственность происходит?  
> /* Уполз перечитывать "По ком звонит колокол" в поисках нравственных оценок.. */

 При чем здесь "у нас"? Нравственность - в глазах смотрящего. А результат должен быть - "кто виноват и что делать лично тебе" или на крайняк "что бы сделал лично ты".

----------


## it-ogo

А насчет беркута - я согласен. Большей частью просто выполняли свой долг. Тем паче, что снайперы, действительно, вряд ли были беркутовские, как и убийства с вывозами. Но я и не думаю, что им грозит что-то более серьезное, чем расформирование. Никто их на фонарях развешивать и не собирался и не собирается. Покричат и успокоятся. Не Россия-съ. Даже не факт, что должностные льготы и стаж отберут. Если и будут дела то конкретные - типа превышение тем, кто задержанного раздел догола, гонял по снегу и записывал это на видео.

----------


## Ramil

Ладно, кто там кого гасил на Майдане оставим для следствия (надеюсь, что оно будет объективным).
По факту, скажите, законы против русского языка принимались или нет? "Москалей на ножи" _переодетые русские провокаторы_ кричали? Я готов охотно поверить, что на майдане были и т. н. "вменяемые" люди. Но уж простите, с теми, кто принимал подобные законы, кто на заседание Рады с автоматом приходит, кто кричит "кого угодно на ножи", я не то что на одну площадь не выйду, я в одном поле, простите посрать не сяду. 
Истерию, которая поднялась после этого в России, можно очень даже понять. Вон в Москве в 2011 году тоже прозападные либерасты на марш вместе с нациками вышли. Ничего так, органично толпа смотрелась.

----------


## Crocodile

> При чем здесь "у нас"? Нравственность - в глазах смотрящего.

 В глазах смотрящего белого дятла, как ты изволил выразиться, нет у вас там никакой особенной нравственности. И крик души Комаровского - лишь пример промытости мозгов и двойных стандартов. Стало ему страшно, нашёл что трогательное сказать, а как нравственно мочили всем народным вечем 18-летних ребят, так то было нравственно,  Комаровский не вмешивался, ибо то были враги нравственности. Грустно это всё.. Нас призывают верить и давать нравственную оценку, а всё это в итоге - лишь развод. Когда им надо - все должны соблюдать спокойствие и законность. Когда им надо - мы должны научиться слушать сердцем и верить. Когда им надо - надо самопожертвоваться ради высоких чувств и идеалов. Когда им надо - мы должны смириться и скорбить. И если серый дятел всё это делает по списку два или три раза, а потом вдруг спохватывается и говорит себе: "Какого х?" то он магически становится белым. Хочешь, назови "их" политической элитой, а я назову "их" теми, кеми они по моему мнению являются - преступниками.   

> результат должен быть - "кто виноват и что делать лично тебе" или на крайняк "что бы сделал лично ты".

 Виноваты все, читай Хэма. Чуть больше виноваты те, кто сеял ветер и удивляются почему им приходится пожинать бурю. Ты прекрасно знаешь что я сделал и что я выбрал. Я выбрал тернистый путь предателя своей социалистической Родины (СССР) и свалил за колбасой.   

> Не Россия-съ

 Об этом явлении я, кстати, написал в своём рулоне.  ::

----------


## Hanna

> Because as far I remember it's the first time he gave order that directly contradicts with international laws (to surround and disarm Ukrainian military bases in Crimea). Also direct lie about it was done by "Crimean self-defence forces". After doing this he has no moral right to say that Russian government always follow international laws and agreements. What a shame.

 Oh ok, I didn't realise that. Yes, that's REALLY bad. It is exactly those types of things that makes Russia have the high moral ground in MY eyes.
However, internationally they judged Russia before it ever made a mistake, and they would have done so, even if Putin hadn't done that. 
The truth doesn't seem to matter to ANYONE.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ладно, кто там кого гасил на Майдане оставим для следствия (надеюсь, что оно будет объективным).

 Дык теперь уже ясно кто. Крым же ж понадобился. Но доказать ничего не получится - поубивали и ушли. Где их теперь ловить?   

> По факту, скажите, законы против русского языка принимались или нет?

 Ну вот, пошла медвежья кавалерия с балалайками. Что такое "Законы против русского языка?"  Ты что-то конкретное имеешь в виду? То, что государственный язык - только украинский  - это еще в девяностых принято. Глупо по-моему, но определенные резоны на это есть. Касается это фактически только бумажного делопроизводства в госорганах, да и то на практике как-то нерегулярно применяется. 
Прямо сейчас была попытка отмены "коричневыми" какого-то маловразумительного популистского "закона о языках национальных меньшинств", оставшегося от Януковича - вокруг него было много страстей, но я так и не понял, в чем он заключался. Во всяком случае практических последствий он не имел - у нас в Донбассе как было все на русском, кроме самых официальных государственных бумажек, так и оставалось все это время. Так и не отменили, кстати.   

> "Москалей на ножи" _переодетые русские провокаторы_ кричали? Я готов охотно поверить, что на майдане были и т. н. "вменяемые" люди. Но уж простите, с теми, кто принимал подобные законы, кто на заседание Рады с автоматом приходит, кто кричит "кого угодно на ножи", я не то что на одну площадь не выйду, я в одном поле, простите посрать не сяду.

 Ты что, действительно российского ТВ насмотрелся? Чтобы услышать такой лозунг на майдане надо было ох как поработать, поискать, посторожить. И даже если какой-то олух малолетний и тявкнул в запале, ты вообще осознаешь разницу между словом и делом? Все трупы после Майдана - наперечет, всем можешь взглянуть в глаза на фото (включая милицию, но тех немного), никаких миллиардов москалей, зарезанных лично Ярошем не наблюдается. С моего города двое погибло на Майдане: один - software developer высшей квалификации, другой - недосостоявшийся рок-музыкант. У обоих русские фамилии. Вряд ли они говорили по-украински на Майдане. Застрелены снайперами. 
Кстати, вот тебе очень ярко выраженное отличие Украины от России. Здесь практически никто не страдает этнонационализмом. Кровь никого не интересует. Интересуют убеждения, и вот тут проходят достаточно серьезные водоразделы наш-не наш. То есть "москаль" - это обычно не этнический русский или русскоговорящий, а человек, враждебный украинской государственности и предпочитающий смотреть на Украину с московских позиций. Такие есть, больше всего - советские политактивные бабки. Но я не слышал, чтобы их где-то когда-то брали на ножи.  ::  Уж скорее они всех задалбывают.   

> Истерию, которая поднялась после этого в России, можно очень даже понять. Вон в Москве в 2011 году тоже прозападные либерасты на марш вместе с нациками вышли. Ничего так, органично толпа смотрелась.

 Никогда не понимал истерий. Наклеить ярлык какой-то нелепый и бегать вокруг него. Российские истерики по поводу каких-то выкриков на Майдане - это как если бы Индия начала мобилизацию после слов Жирика о мытье сапог в Индийском океане.

----------


## it-ogo

> В глазах смотрящего белого дятла, как ты изволил выразиться, нет у вас там никакой особенной нравственности. И крик души Комаровского - лишь пример промытости мозгов и двойных стандартов. Стало ему страшно, нашёл что трогательное сказать, а как нравственно мочили всем народным вечем 18-летних ребят, так то было нравственно,  Комаровский не вмешивался, ибо то были враги нравственности. Грустно это всё.. Нас призывают верить и давать нравственную оценку, а всё это в итоге - лишь развод. Когда им надо - все должны соблюдать спокойствие и законность. Когда им надо - мы должны научиться слушать сердцем и верить. Когда им надо - надо самопожертвоваться ради высоких чувств и идеалов. Когда им надо - мы должны смириться и скорбить. И если серый дятел всё это делает по списку два или три раза, а потом вдруг спохватывается и говорит себе: "Какого х?" то он магически становится белым. Хочешь, назови "их" политической элитой, а я назову "их" теми, кеми они по моему мнению являются - преступниками.

 Так у тебя что, перепуганный доктор - главный фашист?  
Нет, милицию можно пожалеть, и пожалеется, когда страсти спадут. Только вот что-то замоченных там сравнительно немного. Так что их все-таки во вторую очередь, ОК? 
Призывают нас?.. А что толку призывать? Или можешь, или не можешь. Или есть потребность, или нет.

----------


## Dmitry Khomichuk

[

----------


## Hanna

> Well... there is so much controversy surrounding the crisis.. I can only serve my personal opinion, so please add the missing "IMHO" wherever missing.

 Thank you so much for this super informative post Crocodile, and for trying to be objective too.   *
Attention all English speaking lurkers in this forum*, read his article, you will learn plenty!  
I didn't know all these things about the Crimean Tatars and their importance. I just automatically think of Tatars as Russians but these people are much more complex than that.  
I can't help but have the feeling that maybe this project of a Ukranian state based on the Ukrainian soviet republic was never realistic! If they split it up, then everybody might end up being better off. Some in partnership with Russia and some with the EU or maybe even with Turkey and the other Black Sea countries.  
In trying to find a compromise they must seriously disappoint one group or another, and then the on-off Russia vs EU circus goes on and on...

----------


## Crocodile

Могу воспользоваться таким же "бритвенным" стилем отметания. Прокомментирую с точки зрения, скажем мягко, "российского патриота".
/* patriot mode on */  

> Так у тебя что, перепуганный доктор - главный фашист?

 Нет, он - жертва нацистской пропаганды, его напугали нацики, что придут русские, всех захватят и отберут клизму. Не волнуйся, доктор, посмотри у нас тут в России много педиатров, и ни у кого клизму не отбирают. Спи и работай спокойно.   

> Нет, милицию можно пожалеть, и пожалеется, когда страсти спадут.

 Их не надо жалеть - они герои, святая двадцадка. Их надо похоронить с почестями и дать Героя Украины. Они отдали свои молодые жизни за любовь к Родине и не хотели бы, чтобы их жалели.   

> Только вот что-то замоченных там сравнительно немного. Так что их все-таки во вторую очередь, ОК?

 Точно, у нациков кого больше замочили - тот и прав. Жаль вас с вашей ущербной логикой, сразу видно, что вы - не Россия.   

> Призывают нас?.. А что толку призывать? Или можешь, или не можешь. Или есть потребность, или нет.

 Толку много, как кликнули клич - сразу недобитые бандеровцы и нацики сбежались и лица свои позорные закрыли, чтобы в школе не узнали и в угол не поставили. А потребность помочить, кого разрешают всегда у шпаны и нациков в крови. Зря им тогда амнистию объявили - надо было их самих замочить. 
/* patriot mode off */ 
Понравилось? Отметать можно что угодно. А поиски нравственности под чутким руководством старших товарищей могут завести абсолютно в любую степь.

----------


## it-ogo

> Понравилось? Отметать можно что угодно. А поиски нравственности под чутким руководством старших товарищей могут завести абсолютно в любую степь.

 Крок, я тут гриппую и плохо соображаю. Какие старшие товарищи?

----------


## Ramil

> Дык теперь уже ясно кто. Крым же ж понадобился. Но доказать ничего не получится - поубивали и ушли. Где их теперь ловить?

 Кстати, Гоблин хороший вопрос задал. Всё оружие силовиков отстреляно и образцы гильз есть в гильзотеке. Судмедэкспертиза без труда смогла бы установить "преступный" ствол.
Это было в интересах митингующих... дабы обличить. 
Про закон вопрос снят. Разобрался.    

> Ты что, действительно российского ТВ насмотрелся? Чтобы услышать такой лозунг на майдане надо было ох как поработать, поискать, посторожить.

 Я не про Майдан, я про вообще. Последние слова:   
Ты мне хочешь сказать, что на майдане вот ЭТИХ ВОТ вообще не было?

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Well... there is so much controversy surrounding the crisis.. I can only serve my personal opinion, so please add the missing "IMHO" wherever missing.

  ::  
This was very helpful background -- especially the discussion of the inter-ethnic disputes. (I know embarrassingly little about Crimea's history, apart from the fact that the remains of the "Golden Horde" continued to rule there for a long, long time.)

----------


## Ramil

Про "истерию" - нормальный рефлекс. Киселёва не зря назначили. Это теперь наш "Геббельс" /в хорошем смысле этого слова  ::  / - т. е. главный по пропаганде.
Сразу включили на полную катушку и, я считаю, правильно сделали. А если честно (конспирология вкл.) то есть вот такое мнение, что вся эта байда с Украиной в России включилась только потому, что надо было под шумок опустить рубль, о необходимости девальвации которого вот уже год твердили видные экономисты. Рубль девальвирован, но виновато теперь не правительство, а проклятый Запад с его фашистами (конспирология выкл.). 
Кстати, сейчас самое время прикупить какого-нибудь Газпрома пока недорого.

----------


## it-ogo

> Кстати, Гоблин хороший вопрос задал. Всё оружие силовиков отстреляно и образцы гильз есть в гильзотеке. Судмедэкспертиза без труда смогла бы установить "преступный" ствол.
> Это было в интересах митингующих... дабы обличить.

 Ковыряются уже, надо полагать. Но это надолго.   

> Я не про Майдан, я про вообще.

 Ага, даже не на Майдане.    

> Последние слова: 
> Ты мне хочешь сказать, что на майдане вот ЭТИХ ВОТ вообще не было?

 Прямо такие страшные, аж жуть. Ну да, ну да, ходят, кричат всякие неполиткорректные вещи. Явление редкое, но бывает, обсуждалось. Только вот с учетом моего знания местной специфики идея подойти к ним и спросить что-то по-русски у меня страха не вызывает. Во всяком случае, гораздо меньше, чем общение с аполитичной гопотой в рабочих районах (или, не дай бог, с московскими "правоохранителями" в качестве приезжего). Кровавого следа, в отличие от российских наци, за ними не замечено (не считая Майдан, в котором еще не разобрались). 
Скажи лучше, чем они так опасны лично тебе? И почему столько совершенно постороннего народа из России рвется защищать меня от них, не имея представления... да вообще ни о чем? Кто именно из русскоговорящих жителей Украины жаловался тебе, что они его обижают, ущемляют, угрожают?  
ПС я тут сделал дописку в предыдущем посте: 
Кстати, вот тебе очень ярко выраженное отличие Украины от России. Здесь практически никто не страдает этнонационализмом. (Понимаю, что ни один дятел в белом в любовно выстроенном им для себя замке из дерьма не способен такого допустить даже  на мгновение, но что поделаешь, если так оно и есть.) Кровь никого не интересует. Интересуют убеждения, и вот тут проходят достаточно серьезные водоразделы наш-не наш. То есть "москаль" - это обычно не этнический русский или русскоговорящий, а человек, враждебный украинской государственности и предпочитающий смотреть на Украину с московских позиций. Такие есть, больше всего - советские политактивные бабки. Но я не слышал, чтобы их где-то когда-то брали на ножи.  ::  Уж скорее они всех задалбывают.

----------


## Basil77

> А если честно (конспирология вкл.) то есть вот такое мнение, что вся эта  байда с Украиной в России включилась только потому, что надо было под  шумок опустить рубль, о необходимости девальвации которого вот уже год  твердили видные экономисты. Рубль девальвирован, но виновато теперь не  правительство, а проклятый Запад с его фашистами (конспирология выкл.).

 Я тоже слышал мнение, что Путин специально повёл себя так, чтобы вынудить запад ввести против России санкции и потом свалить на них приближающуюся экономическую ж... На мой взгляд такой аргумент мог вполне повлиять на принятие решения действовать так топорно и грубо.

----------


## Basil77

> I can't help but have the feeling that maybe this project of a Ukranian state based on the Ukrainian soviet republic was never realistic! If they split it up, then everybody might end up being better off. Some in partnership with Russia and some with the EU or maybe even with Turkey and the other Black Sea countries.

 The point is the part of Ukraine so desired by EU and NATO is mostly pro-Russian. Western pro-EU part is useless for them. It has neither sea access, nor industry or mineral deposits. Lenin included these mostly Russian regions into forming Ukrainian SSR in 1922 to increase persent of proletariat (factory workers) in it's population.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> The point is the part of Ukraine so desired by EU and NATO is mostly pro-Russian. Western pro-EU part is useless for them. It has neither sea access, nor industry or mineral deposits.

 
OMG that cartoon was brilliant!

----------


## Hanna

> OMG that cartoon was brilliant!

 Yeah....  The whole coverage in Western media is bizarre, because most of the journalists really don't have the facts about Ukraine, and neither do the readers.  
For example the situation with Russia renting the military base which is actually ON Ukrainian territory, and the ethnic / linguistic composition in Ukraine is just TOO complicated for the journalists.  
But never mind, just mumble a bit about liberation, Russian aggressive dictatorship, invasion etc, and it will do the trick.  
On RT I had the TV on with a financial show. American host interviewing an American financial expert, ex advisor to Bush.  
This woman stated that the problem with the Russian language in ex Soviet republics is going to spread to other ex Soviet countries, like* Kaliningrad* for example, where many speak Russian. No kidding?!   ::    And when did it become a country?! The person carrying out the interview didn't even notice. And this is on a Russian TV channel.  
So media can't have a serious discussion because not even the so called experts know the facts.  *The next funny thing:*  
 I mentioned previously the* "Breaking the Set" program on RT, with Abby Martin*. She criticized Russia's actions on air, in RT and this apparently got plenty of attention in the USA, because all the journalists believe RT to be "Russian propaganda". So they were very surprised at Abby's passionate condemnation of Russia, ON RT!   *
Abby Martin's rant against Russia's actions in Ukraine, ON RT!*    
Go girl! I just think this is good, because it increases RT's credibility.  
Today her update to her viewers is, not to worry, she will not get sacked and she can say what she likes in her own show. I was really glad to hear that. Her boss had got in touch and offered her a free trip to Crimea to see the situation for herself, but she said she was not interested.  
Go figure! So much for RT being hardcore propaganda. That's what I've always thought.

----------


## it-ogo

> The point is the part of Ukraine so desired by EU and NATO is mostly pro-Russian. Western pro-EU part is useless for them. It has neither sea access, nor industry or mineral deposits. Lenin included these mostly Russian regions into forming Ukrainian SSR in 1922 to increase persent of proletariat (factory workers) in it's population.

 Ой, пошли матрешки с салом и балалайками. Нету в Украине никаких пророссийских областей - теперь уже точно. Есть на Российском ТВ и в некоторой Западной прессе, больше нигде.

----------


## Ramil

> Прямо такие страшные, аж жуть. Ну да, ну да, ходят, кричат всякие неполиткорректные вещи.

 Ну да, фигня, подумаешь. Я понял, понял.   

> Скажи лучше, чем они так опасны лично тебе? И почему столько совершенно постороннего народа из России рвется защищать меня от них, не имея представления... да вообще ни о чем? Кто именно из русскоговорящих жителей Украины жаловался тебе, что они его обижают, ущемляют, угрожают?

 Мне они (вернее, конкретно эти) не опасны. Они мне просто противны и я не понимаю, почему такие вот уроды пользуются чуть-ли не одобрением новых властей Украины. И защищать я никого не рвусь, мне хочется разобраться, что происходит, потому что 6 мая 2012 года на Болотной площади в Москве, отдельные упыри (уж если я про украинский майдан, по твоему мнению, я ничего не знаю, потому как наслушался пропаганды, то здесь я на месте и всё видел сам) тоже хотели устроить свой майдан. И это был не народ, восставший против коррупции, это именно упыри. У нас, слава богу, ФСБ, видимо, куплено не всё, потому как весьма быстро весь пыл народного гнева угас (стоило закрыть основных подстрекателей и ещё с десяток отдельных "активистов").
О чём это я, ах да, уж больно методы и лозунги (с поправкой на местные условия) похожи были у наших с Болотной и у ваших с Майдана. Совпадение? Ну-ну.

----------


## it-ogo

> Мне они (вернее, конкретно эти) не опасны. Они мне просто противны

 Незнаком, но осуждаю.   

> и я не понимаю, почему такие вот уроды пользуются чуть-ли не одобрением новых властей Украины.

 Откуда такая информация? "Новые власти" Украины открещиваются от них изо всех сил.   

> И защищать я никого не рвусь, мне хочется разобраться, что происходит, потому что 6 мая 2012 года на Болотной площади в Москве, отдельные упыри (уж если я про украинский майдан, по твоему мнению, я ничего не знаю, потому как наслушался пропаганды, то здесь я на месте и всё видел сам) тоже хотели устроить свой майдан. И это был не народ, восставший против коррупции, это именно упыри. У нас, слава богу, ФСБ, видимо, куплено не всё, потому как весьма быстро весь пыл народного гнева угас (стоило закрыть основных подстрекателей и ещё с десяток отдельных "активистов").
> О чём это я, ах да, уж больно методы и лозунги (с поправкой на местные условия) похожи были у наших с Болотной и у ваших с Майдана. Совпадение? Ну-ну.

 Не берусь судить насчет Болотных-молотных - не следил, не интересовался. А сражаться с конспирологией - занятие неблагодарное. Однако, вероятно, ты можешь прояснить, сколько именно обескровленных трупов оставили на улицах Москвы эти упыри. А то аргумент типа "они хотели выпить кровь у всех христианских младенцев, но воины света их остановили" выглядит как-то не очень. 
И еще интересно, почему предполагаемые "коричневые" в Киеве вызывают у жителя Москвы гораздо более эмоциональный отклик, чем, скажем, группа Хасис-Тихонова, по оценкам российских же ментов настрелявшая и нарезавшая гастарбайтеров на полный майдан. Или то, что творят с таджиками в подвале дома прямо напротив офиса этого самого жителя. Так этим чуркам и надо, никто их сюда не звал? И кто после этого коричневый?

----------


## it-ogo

> И крик души Комаровского - лишь пример промытости мозгов и двойных стандартов.

 Ну вот о чем ты? "Зато у вас негров линчуют?" 
Комаровский испугался батальона российских туристов из Белгорода, штурмующих харьковскую областную администрацию, которых имел наблюдать собственными глазами на месте. - В условиях паралича власти и угрозы вторжения. А еще многочисленных заявлений из России о том, что оный доктор весь погряз в коричневой чуме и его надо немедленно спасать. Безусловно, ты в этих условиях оказался бы образцом рассудительности и умиротворенности. Речь шла именно об этом. Нет, если тебе интересно критиковать прыщики на губе доктора - бог в помощь. Просто надо как-то ранжировать по важности. Есть болтовня и заскоки, а есть реальная опасность и реальные мерзости.

----------


## Ramil

> Незнаком, но осуждаю.

 А, ну да, они вообще-то, хорошие ребята, просто они так играют. А так - мухи не обидят.  
В остальном, можешь считать меня конспирологом, наслушавшимся пропаганды. Спорить более не буду.

----------


## Ramil

СМИ сообщили о начале войны с Украиной. При этом чем сильнее раздувалась истерика, тем сильнее падали в цене акции российских компаний. И вот тут происходит ход конем: 
... продавали иностранные инвесторы, откупали - российские: "Иностранцы выставляли целыми корзинами и голубые фишки, и неликвид, и второй эшелон. Сильнее всего продавали энергетику".
Соотношение продаж-покупок трейдеры оценили как 80% к 20%. Общий объем торгов составил 114,8 млрд руб. - в четыре раза больше показателя "спокойного" дня. 
...Покупки на рынке начались в 13:00, чаще всего брали бумаги Сбербанка (-14,91%), Газпрома (-13,89%) и привилегированные бумаги "Сургутнефтегаза" (-7,05%).  
При общей стоимости акций в 200 с лишним миллиардов экономия Минфина при выкупе российских ценных бумаг (на фоне падения котировок от 10 до 15 процентов после заявлений Путина и нагнетания обстановки в СМИ) составила больше *20 миллиардов долларов*. Это при том, что капитал возвращается в Россию.    _- Владьимер оппретелённо поттеряал свьязь с реальностью!_

----------


## Suobig

> Комаровский испугался батальона российских туристов из Белгорода, штурмующих харьковскую областную администрацию, которых имел наблюдать собственными глазами на месте.

 Я просто чтобы уточнить - во всех остальных городах штурм администраций с российскими флагами был осуществлен туристами из Белгорода? 
Кто-то зафиксировал как эти туристы попали в эти украинские города за столь короткое время? Это ведь сотни автобусов нужно одновременно задействовать.

----------


## Sibiriak

Стивен Сигал про Украину

----------


## Hanna

Yes, it's very interesting how the Euromaidan, had fancy expensive  material worthy of an election campaign available. Anything from  T-shirts to banners and flags. Did the revolutionaries have a marketing  department and a PR expert?   
And it also seems like everyone in Eastern Ukraine and Crimea miraculously owns a massive Russian flag!

----------


## Ramil

Эх, нравится мне стиль у Коммерсанта:  ::   Ъ-Газета -   _Встреча глав МИД РФ и ЕС началась в напряженной атмосфере. Сергей Лавров принимал Кэтрин Эштон в резиденции российского посла, где на столе стояли блюдца со сладостями. "Печеньки,— предложил российский министр коллеге.— Не с Майдана, конечно, но тем не менее". Баронесса Эштон отказалась: "Я ни разу в жизни не ела печенье". Возникла неловкая пауза. "А у вас тут очень красиво",— попыталась разрядить атмосферу гостья. "Да, наш посол заслужил право работать в таком месте,— ответил российский министр, но и тут не удержался от колкости: — В отличие от некоторых, мы назначаем людей по заслугам, а не по политическим убеждениям". Он явно намекал на новое правительство Украины. Госпожа Эштон начала что-то возражать, но тут прессу попросили удалиться._ 
По словам источника "Ъ", господин Путин призвал президента Украины отказаться от планов введения чрезвычайного положения и начать договариваться с оппозицией, чтобы остановить кровопролитие.
"Повлиять на Януковича" Владимира Путина, по словам собеседника "Ъ", просил президент США Барак Обама, а также лидеры ФРГ, Франции и Польши. В свою очередь, они обещали Кремлю добиться от украинской оппозиции выполнения всех пунктов соглашения 21 февраля, включавшего создание правительства "национального единства", проведение конституционной реформы и досрочных выборов, сдачу незаконного оружия. "Янукович все свои обязательства выполнил. Оппозиция же не выполнила ничего,— посетовал собеседник "Ъ".— Теперь ЕС и США призывают нас "смотреть в будущее" и делать вид, будто никакого соглашения не было. Но мы на это не пойдем".

----------


## it-ogo

> Я просто чтобы уточнить - во всех остальных городах штурм администраций с российскими флагами был осуществлен туристами из Белгорода? 
> Кто-то зафиксировал как эти туристы попали в эти украинские города за столь короткое время? Это ведь сотни автобусов нужно одновременно задействовать.

 Дык можете сами съездить поразвлечься. Прием открыт для всех желающих: https://vk.com/oborona_ua. Сейчас они, правда, подредактировали лишнее и оставили только контактный телефон (российский), а пару дней назад была полная инструкция, можете попробовать покопаться в кэшах гугла и Яндекса. На Харьков - едете до Белгорода, сообщаете предварительно, когда будете, там вас встречают и организуют дальше. На Донецк, Луганск - то же из Ростова-на-Дону. Ссылку на фотку вконтакте, где москвич выложил свое фото, где он водружает российский флаг над харьковской мэрией я уже здесь выкладывал. И это ведь человек с длинной историей дневника - не подделаешь.  
Насчет фиксации проезда - будут искать, конечно, когда порядок восстановится. Но границы у нас весьма длинные, а таможенники дешевые. Если Пу без проблем адмиралов закупает, то это уже вообще без проблем. 
Откровенно пророссийские партии ведь у нас есть, но на любых выборах они всегда набирали что-то на грани погрешности. А тут вдруг народ восстал, да? Крепкие, хорошо организованные, но никогда не голосовавшие парни. Типа отряды самообороны Крыма. Нет, я конечно не надеюсь вам что-то доказать...

----------


## Ramil

> Стивен Сигал про Украину

 Всё, млям, теперь осталось, чтобы высказались Брюс Виллис и Чак Норрис! Без них здесь никак!

----------


## it-ogo

Янукович мог бы выполнять, или не выполнять обязательства по соглашению, если бы оставался на посту. А он удрал. Не свергли, не арестовали, а просто удрал. Какое выполнение обязательств? 
Тут неоднократно поминались некие "коричневые". Попробую напомнить кто они такие были. 
Это были такие персонажи в Германии 1930-х, которые носили коричневые рубашки, дрались с леваками, били морды евреям-лавочникам и отбирали у них лавки, убивали судей и т.п.. Это все, конечно, весьма достойно порицания, но основная претензия к ним обычно высказывается та, что они расчистили дорогу для "черных". "Черные" частично разогнали, а частично истребили коричневых, после чего начали строить и наполнять концлагеря, вторгаться в соседние страны для защиты немецкоязычного населения и т.д., ну, все знают. "Черные" - это мощный государственный репрессивный аппарат под руководством всенародно избранного вождя, воскресителя национальной гордости, оплота стабильности, гения геополитической стратегии и прочая. Немецкие дятлы в белом же тем временем восхищались отдавали должное вождю, закладывали соседей нетрадиционной национальности и ориентации, обсуждали и осуждали заговоры мировой закулисы, демшизу и красную заразу. 
Это я к тому, что России нет никакого резона бояться каких бы то ни было коричневых, так как с задачей приведения к власти "черного" режима она уже давно успешно справилась. Времена, конечно, изменились, концлагеря вроде бы не ожидаются, размах не тот, да и до немецкого орднунга как до луны пешком. Но характер взаимоотношений верхов и низов, понимание патриотизма и морали большинством населения, набор комплексов и амбиций практически неотличимы.

----------


## Basil77

> Ой, пошли матрешки с салом и балалайками. Нету в Украине никаких пророссийских областей - теперь уже точно. Есть на Российском ТВ и в некоторой Западной прессе, больше нигде.

 Ну-ну. Поживём - увидим, кто был прав.

----------


## Lampada

> Янукович мог бы выполнять, или не выполнять обязательства по соглашению, если бы оставался на посту. А он удрал. Не свергли, не арестовали, а просто удрал. Какое выполнение обязательств?...

 Тебе не думается, что он не удрал, а просто сошёл со сцены после получения от Путина информации о предстоящем наступлении на Крым?

----------


## Suobig

> Это я к тому, что России нет никакого резона бояться каких бы то ни было коричневых, так как с задачей приведения к власти "черного" режима она уже давно успешно справилась.

 Т.е. вы утверждаете, что в РФ - фашизм? И этим бредом вы оправдываете все действия правых и ультраправых деятелей на Украине? Это мощно.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну-ну. Поживём - увидим, кто был прав.

 Чтобы попробовать быть правым надо дать конкретный прогноз. Давай, а потом сравним с тем, что будет. Что конкретно ты предсказываешь исходя из своих представлений в терминах абсолютных фактов и сроков, не допускающих двойственных толкований?

----------


## Suobig

> Тебе не думается, что он не удрал, а просто сошёл со сцены после получения от Путина информации о предстоящем наступлении на Крым?

 В чем логика?

----------


## Basil77

> Тебе не думается, что он не удрал, а просто сошёл со сцены после получения от Путина информации о предстоящем наступлении на Крым?

 Лампада, ты действительно думаешь, что Путин бы доверил ему такую информацию? Это просто смешно. К тому же судя по хронологии событий Путин никак не выглядит режиссёром всего того спектакля, который происходит сейчас на Украине. Он вообще не мог себе позволить никаких резких телодвижений до окончания церемонии закрытия олимпиады и режиссёры событий в Киеве сделали всё для того, чтобы к окончанию олимпиады Путин оказался поставлен перед фактом свершившегося переворота и никак уже не мог повлиять на ситуацию. Скорее всего, план "Б", который Путин применил в Крыму и который оказался совершенно неожиданным для всех, был разработан давным-давно и лежал в сейфе у Путина "на всякий пожарный". Судя по тому, как топорно всё там было сделано и как сейчас Путин, Шойгу и Лавров всем врут в глаза про "силы самообороны Крыма", решение принималось в самый последний момент и времени на подготовку практически не было.

----------


## it-ogo

> Тебе не думается, что он не удрал, а просто сошёл со сцены после получения от Путина информации о предстоящем наступлении на Крым?

 Нет. Очень маловероятно. Он не человек команды Путина.   

> Т.е. вы утверждаете, что в РФ - фашизм? И этим бредом вы оправдываете все действия правых и ультраправых деятелей на Украине? Это мощно.

 1. Не понял, причем здесь итальянцы с их фашизмом.
2. Я утверждаю, что режим и общество РФ имеет множество черт, общих с национал-социализмом Германии рубежа 30-х - 40-х.
3. Не понял, почему я должен что-то оправдывать. Вы в нарушение всех прав и прежних обещаний вперлись в мою страну с оружием в тяжелый для нее момент, скорее всего постреляли людей на майдане, а я должен оправдываться? Я призываю не судить от том, в чем вы ничего не понимаете и понимать не желаете - не более того.

----------


## Ramil

1. Демагогия
2. Ни одной схожей черты с национал-социализмом, я, уж извини, не увидел. 
3. ДД - догадайся и докажи насчёт кто кого пострелял. 
В международном праве есть 2 противоречивых понятия. 1) Право государства на сохранение своей территориальной целостности; 2) Право народов на самоопределение.
По факту, они противоречат друг другу. Де-факто Крым не является уже частью Украины. С тех самых пор, когда местная власть отказалась подчиняться новому правительству. Так что, формально, даже если (тссс) допустить, что "вежливые вооруженные люди" - это военнослужащие регулярной армии РФ, их присутствие там никак уже не нарушает суверенитета Украины, поскольку Крым, повторяю, с момента отказа признавать *захватившее силовым путём власть* на Украине правительство, уже не является украинской территорией. Можно сколь угодно долго оправдывать действия "восставших", но с точки зрения формального права - произошел вооруженный захват власти, ака "государственный переворот". Правовая процедура смены власти прописана в Конституции. Насколько я понимаю, подобный захват был бы законен только в США, ибо в конституции указано право народа на восстание. Вы же такого пункта в конституцию не внесли. Про смену власти через майдан там ни слова, надо думать.

----------


## Basil77

> Чтобы попробовать быть правым надо дать конкретный прогноз. Давай, а потом сравним с тем, что будет. Что конкретно ты предсказываешь исходя из своих представлений в терминах абсолютных фактов и сроков, не допускающих двойственных толкований?

 В связи с поседними событиями, когда д. уже не то, что просто попало на вентилятор, а прямо-таки его завалило и п. понеслась по кочкам во всю, дать более или менее реалистичный прогноз я думаю сейчас не может никто, даже Господь Бог. Могу сказать с уверенностью одно - в ближайшие лет 20 Украина ни в ЕС, ни в НАТО не вступит, если останется единым государством. Идеальный и наименее худший вариант, как мне кажется - федерализация Украины с выборами глав регионов и с возможностью каждого региона определять такие вещи, как, скажем, региональный язык и.т.п. Также вступление Украины в зону свободной торговли одновременно и с ЕС, и с Россией. Если сейчас Штаты и Европа не пойдут на компромисс и продолжат дальше давить свою линию, тогда ситуация пойдет по наихудшему сценарию. Россия ввяжется в холоднаую войну 2.0 со Штатами и Европой, на сей раз в виде фарса, ну, и на Украине тоже ничего хорошего, разумеется, не будет, потому что она окажется заложником в этой войне.

----------


## it-ogo

> В связи с поседними событиями, когда д. уже не то, что просто попало на вентилятор, а прямо-таки его завалило и п. понеслась по кочкам во всю, дать более или менее реалистичный прогноз я думаю сейчас не может никто, даже Господь Бог. Могу сказать с уверенностью одно - в ближайшие лет 20 Украина ни в ЕС, ни в НАТО не вступит, если останется единым государством. Идеальный и наименее худший вариант, как мне кажется - федерализация Украины с выборами глав регионов и с возможностью каждого региона определять такие вещи, как, скажем, региональный язык и.т.п. Также вступление Украины в зону свободной торговли одновременно и с ЕС, и с Россией. Если сейчас Штаты и Европа не пойдут на компромисс и продолжат дальше давить свою линию, тогда ситуация пойдет по наихудшему сценарию. Россия ввяжется в холоднаую войну 2.0 со Штатами и Европой, на сей раз в виде фарса, ну, и на Украине тоже ничего хорошего, разумеется, не будет, потому что она окажется заложником в этой войне.

 Честно говоря, я ожидал, что ты предскажешь восстание трудового народа Донбасса под российскими флагами и его торжественное присоединение к России. Из логики разговора следовало именно это. А я бы с этим не согласился, т.к. Путин уже захватил все, что ему сейчас нужно и переодетые войска сюда не пошлет, а туристы немного погадят и им надоест.

----------


## it-ogo

> 1. Демагогия

 Указание на то, что человек использует термины, смысл которых ему не известен.   

> 2. Ни одной схожей черты с национал-социализмом, я, уж извини, не увидел.

 Как угодно.    

> 3. ДД - догадайся и докажи насчёт кто кого пострелял.

 Предположение на основании мотива и сочетания цинизма и эффективности, нетипичного для Украины. Наиболее вероятная версия.   

> В международном праве есть 2 противоречивых понятия. 1) Право государства на сохранение своей территориальной целостности; 2) Право народов на самоопределение.
> По факту, они противоречат друг другу. Де-факто Крым не является уже частью Украины. С тех самых пор, когда местная власть отказалась подчиняться новому правительству. Так что, формально, даже если (тссс) допустить, что "вежливые вооруженные люди" - это военнослужащие регулярной армии РФ, их присутствие там никак уже не нарушает суверенитета Украины, поскольку Крым, повторяю, с момента отказа признавать *захватившее силовым путём власть* на Украине правительство, уже не является украинской территорией. Можно сколь угодно долго оправдывать действия "восставших", но с точки зрения формального права - произошел вооруженный захват власти, ака "государственный переворот". Правовая процедура смены власти прописана в Конституции. Насколько я понимаю, подобный захват был бы законен только в США, ибо в конституции указано право народа на восстание. Вы же такого пункта в конституцию не внесли. Про смену власти через майдан там ни слова, надо думать.

 Рамиль, если бы мы были в суде, я бы напомнил, что правительство Крыма было разогнано российскими войсками, а партия персонажей, которые его сейчас изображают, на прошлых выборах в Крыму набрала 3% голосов. 
Но мы не в суде и я просто не вижу, как этот пассаж соотносится с моей фразой "Вы в нарушение всех прав и прежних обещаний вперлись в мою страну с оружием в тяжелый для нее момент".

----------


## Basil77

> Честно говоря, я ожидал, что ты предскажешь восстание трудового народа Донбасса под российскими флагами и его торжественное присоединение к России. Из логики разговора следовало именно это. А я бы с этим не согласился, т.к. Путин уже захватил все, что ему сейчас нужно и переодетые войска сюда не пошлет, а туристы немного погадят и им надоест.

 Слушай, мы с тобой взрослые люди и прекрасно понимаем, что никаких аннексий в 21 веке произойти не может без глобальных мировых потрясений и изменения существующего миропорядка. Раскол Украины по Югославскому варианту с последующим разбеганием кусков в зоны влияния России и ЕС - это один из мрачных, но реалистичных вариантов развития событий. Я думаю цель Путина - это гарантии не вступления Украины в НАТО и сохранения флота России в Крыму. Если Штаты перестанут упираться рогом и пойдут на компромисс, то всё может закончится в какой-то мере стабилизацией, по-крайней мере временной.

----------


## Ramil

> Указание на то, что человек использует термины, смысл которых ему не известен.

 Собственно, в дискуссии, где трактовка термина не имеет большого значения, это и называется демагогией. Кроме того, думаю, не секрет, что термин "фашисты" широко употребляется в русском языке не только для обозначения итальянского реакционного движения середины прошлого века, но и вообще применяется в целом для обозначения любого приверженца ультра-правых идеологий.   

> Рамиль, если бы мы были в суде, я бы напомнил, что правительство Крыма было разогнано российскими войсками, а партия персонажей, которые его сейчас изображают, на прошлых выборах в Крыму набрала 3% голосов. 
> Но мы не в суде и я просто не вижу, как этот пассаж соотносится с моей фразой "Вы в нарушение всех прав и прежних обещаний вперлись в мою страну с оружием в тяжелый для нее момент".

 ... когда наиболее радикально-настроенные граждане свергли законно-избранное правительство, при активном пособничестве иностранных агентов.
Собственно, сравни: в Киеве 0.1% населения Украины свергает законно-избранного президента и силой захватывает власть при содействии иностранных спецслужб. В Крыму 3% населения Крыма (при содействии иностранных спецслужб) свергает руководителя, назначенного узурпировавшим власть новым правительством.

----------


## Ramil

О, це дело. Началось. Я всё ждал, когда же они перейдут к главному:  http://novostimira.com/novosti_mira_96862.html  _Дав добро на приватизацию государственной собственности, в Украине можно будет существенно улучшить ее экономическое и финансовое состояние. В этом уверен премьер-министр Украины Арсений Яценюк. По мнению премьера, сейчас госсобственность переживает не лучшие времена: в ней процветает коррупция, следовательно, и доходы в госбюджет не поступают.
«Первое - это неэффективное использование. Второе - в ней (госсобственности) всегда воруют. Третье - это всегда анклав коррупции. И четвертое - это доходы бюджета, которые нам критически нужны. Это несколько миллиардов долларов», - рассказал Арсений Яценюк о минусах государственной собственности.
Выход в этой ситуации глава правительства видит один – приватизация. Причем только публичная.
«Я не вижу другого стиля, как самая прозрачная приватизация, которая была по «Криворожстали» (публичный аукцион)», - добавил премьер._  
Чую, сейчас приватизируют. Прозрачно и эффективно. По-гайдаровски!

----------


## Crocodile

> Какие старшие товарищи?

 Кажись до меня начинает доходить.. Получается, ты всерьёз веришь в свободное волеизъявление народа? (Или всё-таки я ошибаюсь?) Не то, что там раскачивали лодку по заранее расписанному плану?

----------


## Suobig

> 1. Не понял, причем здесь итальянцы с их фашизмом.

 Немецкий национал-социализм был фашистким режимом.
Кстати, сам термин "итальянский фашизм" предполагает, что есть и другие варианты фашизма.    

> 2. Я утверждаю, что режим и общество РФ имеет множество черт, общих с национал-социализмом Германии рубежа 30-х - 40-х.

 Я вас понял. Ни одной характерной черты вы не привели. Все сказанное вами можно применить к США. В США нацизм образца 30-х годов?   

> 3. Не понял, почему я должен что-то оправдывать. Вы в нарушение всех прав и прежних обещаний вперлись в мою страну с оружием в тяжелый для нее момент, скорее всего постреляли людей на майдане, а я должен оправдываться? Я призываю не судить от том, в чем вы ничего не понимаете и понимать не желаете - не более того.

 Прекратите истерику - вы не в Раде. Вы делаете утверждения - их надо обосновывать. Обычно дискуссия ведется так. То, что на территории вашей страны находятся войска другой страны не освобождает вас от необходимости обосновывать свои утверждения в дискуссиями с гражданами последней.

----------


## it-ogo

> Слушай, мы с тобой взрослые люди и прекрасно понимаем, что никаких аннексий в 21 веке произойти не может без глобальных мировых потрясений и изменения существующего миропорядка. Раскол Украины по Югославскому варианту с последующим разбеганием кусков в зоны влияния России и ЕС - это один из мрачных, но реалистичных вариантов развития событий. Я думаю цель Путина - это гарантии не вступления Украины в НАТО и сохранения флота России в Крыму. Если Штаты перестанут упираться рогом и пойдут на компромисс, то всё может закончится в какой-то мере стабилизацией, по-крайней мере временной.

 Аннексии невозможны, а успешные восстания - вполне, как мы видим. Так значит ты успешное пророссийское восстание с отделением и созданием своих эффективных структур управления не предсказываешь? Было бы логично, если ты настаиваешь на силе пророссийских позиций среди местного населения. В отличии от меня, который настаивает на их маргинальности.  
(Чувствуешь, как не даю уйти от темы?  ::  )   

> Собственно, в дискуссии, где трактовка термина не имеет большого значения, это и называется демагогией. Кроме того, думаю, не секрет, что термин "фашисты" широко употребляется в русском языке не только для обозначения итальянского реакционного движения середины прошлого века, но и вообще применяется в целом для обозначения любого приверженца ультра-правых идеологий.

 1. Термин "фашист" в последнее время применяется как эквивалент термину "подонок", не более того. Посему я и не намерен использовать его в дискуссиях, худо-бедно претендующих на серьезность. 
2. Отнесение идеологии немецкого Н-С к ультраправым - повод для длительных и маловразумительных дискуссий.
3. Речь шла не о партийной идеологии, а об организации общества и системе ценностей этого общества, что далеко не эквивалентно. То есть термин "фашизм" в любом случае был ни к селу ни к городу.   

> ... когда наиболее радикально-настроенные граждане свергли законно-избранное правительство, при активном пособничестве иностранных агентов.
> Собственно, сравни: в Киеве 0.1% населения Украины свергает законно-избранного президента и силой захватывает власть при содействии иностранных спецслужб. В Крыму 3% населения Крыма (при содействии иностранных спецслужб) свергает руководителя, назначенного узурпировавшим власть новым правительством.

 Ты все еще о том, какие майдановцы плохие? Типа Путин - воин света, и любя граждан соседнего государства, решил преподать им отеческий урок о том, что митинговать нехорошо, оттяпав кусок их территории - пусть устыдятся и покаются? 
Восстание - это восстание (переворот, революция), оккупация - это оккупация, а словоблудие - это словоблудие. Не то, чтобы я имел что-то против последнего в принципе, просто уважаю чувство меры.

----------


## Ramil

> Ты все еще о том, какие майдановцы плохие? Типа Путин - воин света, и любя граждан соседнего государства, решил преподать им отеческий урок о том, что митинговать нехорошо, оттяпав кусок их территории - пусть устыдятся и покаются?

 Путин не воин света, но и майдановцы да, плохие. Устраивать государственный переворот - это плохо.   

> Восстание - это восстание (переворот, революция), оккупация - это оккупация, а словоблудие - это словоблудие. Не то, чтобы я имел что-то против последнего в принципе, просто уважаю чувство меры.

 Политика, по большому счёту, это и есть словоблудие. И так уж повелось, что в политике уважают чёткость трактовок и осторожность в высказываниях. И ещё политика очень уважает формальности. Без них никак. Всё должно быть формально и чётко. Формально - Россия Крым не оккупировала, и формально - в Киеве произошел государственный переворот.

----------


## Suobig

> 2. Отнесение идеологии немецкого Н-С к ультраправым - повод для длительных и маловразумительных дискуссий.

 Это вполне респектабельная точка зрения. То, что лично вы с ней несогласны, не запрещает другим ее придерживаться.   

> 3. Речь шла не о партийной идеологии, а об организации общества и системе ценностей этого общества, что далеко не эквивалентно. То есть термин "фашизм" в любом случае был ни к селу ни к городу.

 А фашизм - это только партийная идеология? В ничего не говорятся про организацию общества и систему ценностей? Как интересно.
Заметьте, я нигде не называл украинских правых и ультраправых фашистами. Насколько я знаю, это националистические организации, при этом некоторые из них имеют структуры околовоенного типа. Насколько там развиты черты именно фашистской идеологии - я не знаю.    

> Ты все еще о том, какие майдановцы плохие? Типа Путин - воин света, и любя граждан соседнего государства, решил преподать им отеческий урок о том, что митинговать нехорошо, оттяпав кусок их территории - пусть устыдятся и покаются?

 И человек, пишуший подобное, имеет наглость обвинять других в демагогии.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Прекратите истерику... .

 Вы бы не могли потактичнее выбирать выражения и не отдавать приказы?

----------


## Crocodile

> Чтобы попробовать быть правым надо дать конкретный прогноз. Давай, а потом сравним с тем, что будет. Что конкретно ты предсказываешь исходя из своих представлений в терминах абсолютных фактов и сроков, не допускающих двойственных толкований?

 Рискну предложить свой прогноз. Еще максимум неделю-полторы будет выкладывание новых фишек для обсуждения, чтобы было потом чем торговаться за столом переговоров. После этого, ЕС, Россия и США за неделю договорятся. После этого, неделю всё будет постепенно утихать. К концу марта войска без опознавательных знаков будут полностью выведены. В Украине сохранится прежний баланс сил между западным и восточным регионами, скорее всего в составе коалиционного правительства. Эти фишки уйдут.  
Какие фишки могут остаться на столе? Полномочия Крыма могут быть существенно расширены, возможно до создания независимой республики, а могут остаться чисто формальными, как раньше. Уровень репрезентативности в новом правительстве Украине тоже не может быть точно предсказан.

----------


## Suobig

> Вы бы не могли потактичнее выбирать выражения и не отдавать приказы?

 Мое высказывание нарушает правила форума?

----------


## it-ogo

> Путин не воин света, но и майдановцы да, плохие. Устраивать государственный переворот - это плохо.

 Угу. И несоответствие твоему уставу нравственности непонятных тебе людей в процессе выяснения отношений между собой  в чужой стране (о которой ты вряд ли можешь судить здраво в силу удаленности и разницы мировосприятия) трогает тебя больше, чем нравственность твоего лидера и твоей страны? Что там насчет бревен в глазах? 
Кажется, пошло по второму кругу.   

> Политика, по большому счёту, это и есть словоблудие. И так уж повелось, что в политике уважают чёткость трактовок и осторожность в высказываниях. И ещё политика очень уважает формальности. Без них никак. Всё должно быть формально и чётко. Формально - Россия Крым не оккупировала, и формально - в Киеве произошел государственный переворот.

 В той политике, которая образовалась вокруг Крыма формальности не играют практически никакой роли. Голая сила.   

> Кажись до меня начинает доходить.. Получается, ты всерьёз веришь в свободное волеизъявление народа? (Или всё-таки я ошибаюсь?) Не то, что там раскачивали лодку по заранее расписанному плану?

 У меня старших товарищей не было. Ни кумира, ни фетиша, ни катехизиса. Математически полной свободы не существует, но если подавляющая часть общества с бурным энтузиазмом воспринимает что-то весьма неожиданное для всех, не взирая на довольно неприятные побочные эксцессы, это что-то довольно близкое к свободному волеизъявлению. И это как раз то, о чем весьма затруднительно судить из-за границы. Хочешь искать кукловодов - пожалуйста, увлекательное занятие. Легче станет?   

> Прекратите истерику - вы не в Раде. Вы делаете утверждения - их надо обосновывать. Обычно дискуссия ведется так. То, что на территории вашей страны находятся войска другой страны не освобождает вас от необходимости обосновывать свои утверждения в дискуссиями с гражданами последней.

 Это называется не истерика, а афронт - посмотрите в словаре. Я уже констатировал ваше принципиальное нежелание разобраться в предмете. С чего бы мне вдруг вам продолжать что-то обосновывать, да еще так, чтобы вам понравилось?

----------


## Lampada

> Мое высказывание нарушает правила форума?

 Да, Вы проявили неуважение к члену коллектива.

----------


## it-ogo

> Вы бы не могли потактичнее выбирать выражения и не отдавать приказы?

 Лампада, не стоит регулировать моих оппонентов. Я умею держать удар, а тема того стоит. И еще я умею быть очень оскорбительным при формальном соблюдении приличий. Так что или закрывай тему, или дай нам побоксировать, ОК?

----------


## Basil77

> Аннексии невозможны, а успешные восстания - вполне, как мы видим. Так значит ты успешное пророссийское восстание с отделением и созданием своих эффективных структур управления не предсказываешь? Было бы логично, если ты настаиваешь на силе пророссийских позиций среди местного населения. В отличии от меня, который настаивает на их маргинальности. (Чувствуешь, как не даю уйти от темы?  )

 Могу выразить мое личное мнение, основанное на моих впечатлениях от общения с украинцами не в интернете, а IRL. Я в этом году в январе был в Сумах, Путивле и Конотопе у родственников жены, майдан уже скакал во всю и, естественно, был одной из главных тем для разговоров. Сумы, кстати, не считаются про-российским регионом, судя по тому, как они голосуют. Янука там терпеть немогут уже давно. В 2004 мне там все в один голос твердили что Янук - зэк, что донецкие братки распилили все местные заводы на металлолом и теперь людям негде работать. Почти все голосовали за Ющенко, потому что он местный и все думали, что когда станет президентом, начнёт родному региону радеть. Но он только построил автобан от федеральной трассы до родного села и на этом его радение малой родине ограничилось. Так вот что самое интересное. Мне там только ленивый не сообщил что при царе Сумы был уездным городом в составе Курской губернии и что из-за всех этих революций они оказались на задворках Украины и до них теперь никому дела нет. Причём регион, в основном, говорит на суржике с разной степенью отклонения в сторону украинского и русского. Чисто русскоговорящих я там практически не встречал. Пенсионеры в большой массе голосуют за коммунистов и мечтают о Сталине и "как бы он показал всем этим бандерам". И это в местах, где свирепстовал "голодомор", который они называют "голодовкой". Люди средних лет настроенны либо индеферрентно, либо про-российски, но ура-патриотов "нэзалэжной" я среди них практически не встречал. Среди молодёжи до 30 действительно много майдаунов, которым промыло мозги УКРТВ, но большинство просто аполитичны и только и мечтают как бы свалить в Киев, а если повезёт - то в Москву, ну а если вообще сорвёшь джэк-пот - то в Европу или Америку. Единственное, что объединяет почти всех - это абсолютное неприятие всех властей Украины в современном виде и понимание, что страна движется к полному п... Людей настолько достали всевозможные политики, что большинство не верят уже никому. Устроить в этой мутной воде можно, как мне кажется, всё что угодно, если приложить усилия со стороны.

----------


## Suobig

> Это называется не истерика, а афронт - посмотрите в словаре.

 В любом случае, это недопустимо в нормальной дискуссии.   

> Я уже констатировал ваше принципиальное нежелание разобраться в предмете.

 "Мое принципиальное нежелание разобраться в предмете" является либо плодом вашего воображения, либо поводом избежать продолжения дискуссии. Действительности это не соответствует.   

> С чего бы мне вдруг вам продолжать что-то обосновывать, да еще так, чтобы вам понравилось?

 Я где-то просил вас говорить только то, что мне понравится?

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, не стоит регулировать моих оппонентов. Я умею держать удар, а тема того стоит. И еще я умею быть очень оскорбительным при формальном соблюдении приличий. Так что или закрывай тему, или дай нам побоксировать, ОК?

 ОК, но я вмешалась не потому, что я беспокоюсь за тебя, а вообще.  И не надо говорить мне, что делать.

----------


## Crocodile

> У меня старших товарищей не было. [...] Хочешь искать кукловодов - пожалуйста, увлекательное занятие. Легче станет?

 Вот, не зря говорят, ты есть то, что ты ешь. Видимо, я переел жирафов, потому и соображаю не очень. Теперь дошло. Вот, не пришли бы вежливые люди в форме, была бы украинская весна, Украина вспряла б ото сна, и на обломках написали б наши имена. А так - все проблемы просим валить на Россию. Нда..  
Кстати о волеизъявлении народа.. ты знаешь, что одна моя крымская родственница (учительница в школе) носила с подругами свежий борщик и котлеты тем самым вежливым людям? От борщика отказались, типа с кастрюлей и тарелками в руках снижает боеготовность, а котлеты съели с удовольствием. Крымские татары, которые за пару дней то этого собирались агрессивными тысячными толпами, вдруг все успокоились, преданность свою Киеву спрятали куда подальше и мирно зажили. Статуй по ночам никто больше не валит. Крым живёт своей жизнью. Вот такой вот репортаж с места событий. И откуда у Украины столько имперских амбиций по поводу Крыма? Это что, исконно украинская земля? Вот даже Хомса сказал - пусть отделяются, а ты говоришь вторглись в мою страну.. Как же так?

----------


## Suobig

> Да, Вы проявили неуважение к члену коллектива.

 Я не вижу причин проявлять уважение к данному члену коллектива при том, что он использует довольно агрессивные приемы ведения дискуссии, чего сам не скрывает.  
К тому же, он неоднократно проявлял неуважение к целой нации. Учитывая, что предупреждений вы ему не делали, я прихожу к выводу, что проявление неуважения является допустимым.

----------


## Suobig

Вопрос к it-ogo: оцените, пожалуйста, какой была доля людей, приехавших на массовые мероприятия из России. Если количество людей было значительным - как решались логистические проблемы? Как доставлялись люди? Где они размещались между мероприятиями? Какова была их роль? Организовывали ли они эти мероприятия или лишь участвовали в "массовке"?

----------


## it-ogo

> Рискну предложить свой прогноз. Еще максимум неделю-полторы будет выкладывание новых фишек для обсуждения, чтобы было потом чем торговаться за столом переговоров. После этого, ЕС, Россия и США за неделю договорятся. После этого, неделю всё будет постепенно утихать. К концу марта войска без опознавательных знаков будут полностью выведены. В Украине сохранится прежний баланс сил между западным и восточным регионами, скорее всего в составе коалиционного правительства. Эти фишки уйдут.  
> Какие фишки могут остаться на столе? Полномочия Крыма могут быть существенно расширены, возможно до создания независимой республики, а могут остаться чисто формальными, как раньше. Уровень репрезентативности в новом правительстве Украине тоже не может быть точно предсказан.

 С большей частью этого спорить трудно. Вот только войска в Крыму останутся, может даже добавятся. Будут гулять по территории с разрешения "правительства народа Крыма". Шевроны может быть наклеют, а может быть и нет - не важно. Путин разовьет некоторую военно-хозяйственную деятельность на полуострове без оглядки на гражданских и Украину. Гражданские будут предоставлены самим себе в рамках соблюдения утвержденной "воли народа Крыма". Назначенные паханами в Крыму будут пороть чушь на публику и спешно обогащаться на пару с каким-нибудь российским генерал-комендантом. 
Крым формально останется в составе, но украинские власти доступа на его территорию иметь не будут. Подробности формального статуса Крыма несущественны, скорее всего, он будет крайне противоречив и не будет иметь отношения к действительности.

----------


## it-ogo

> ОК, но я вмешалась не потому, что я беспокоюсь за тебя, а вообще.  И не надо говорить мне, что делать.

 Ну вот, всех обидел.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Ну вот, всех обидел.

 Ага, щаз!  Насмешил: за других не знаю, но чтобы меня обидеть, нужно ещё моё желание обидеться.

----------


## it-ogo

> Вот, не пришли бы вежливые люди в форме, была бы украинская весна, Украина вспряла б ото сна, и на обломках написали б наши имена. А так - все проблемы просим валить на Россию. Нда..

 Да я что-то в этом духе и имел в виду, только с поправкой. Все, что ни случилось бы, было бы нашей ответственностью и частью развития механизма принятия решений, на котором все и строится. А сейчас все очень усложняется, причем, видимо, намеренно. Вместо того, чтобы следить за ходом расследования того, кто стрелял на майдане, все смотрят спектакль с фишками. Ну и так далее. 
Впрочем, есть мнение, что это поможет Украине четко разобраться, кто мы России и кто нам Россия, что пойдет на пользу.   

> Кстати о волеизъявлении народа.. ты знаешь, что одна моя крымская родственница (учительница в школе) носила с подругами свежий борщик и котлеты тем самым вежливым людям? От борщика отказались, типа с кастрюлей и тарелками в руках снижает боеготовность, а котлеты съели с удовольствием. Крымские татары, которые за пару дней то этого собирались агрессивными тысячными толпами, вдруг все успокоились, преданность свою Киеву спрятали куда подальше и мирно зажили. Статуй по ночам никто больше не валит. Крым живёт своей жизнью. Вот такой вот репортаж с места событий. И откуда у Украины столько имперских амбиций по поводу Крыма? Это что, исконно украинская земля? Вот даже Хомса сказал - пусть отделяются, а ты говоришь вторглись в мою страну.. Как же так?

 Да кто бы сомневался, что большинство из Крыма рады? Разумеется, они уже давно мечтают управу на татар найти. А татары теперь тоже рады будут - им разъяснили. И разумеется пусть они отделяются. Только есть разница, мобилизовать ли общество, прийти к консенсусу, додавить центр, - заработать своим потом, доказав (себе) свою зрелость (а это было вполне возможно), или лечь под солдатика с замотанной моськой и расслабиться. Впрочем, это их проблема не наша. Но станет нашей, когда Крым из-за отсутствия гражданского общества превратится в оффшорную клоаку, неподконтрольную никаким законам, наподобие Приднестровья. С Абхазией сравнивать вряд ли можно - там все-таки народ более народ.

----------


## Ramil

Первопричиной стал гос. переворот в Киеве. Именно с него начались сепаратистские процессы. Попытайся лидеры оппозиции придать хотя бы видимость законности своим действиям - проведи процедуру импичмента в Раде, все могло бы быть совсем по-другому. Эти же люди показали, что переговоры с ними бесполезны, они хотят, чтобы было либо по их, либо никак. Добились ровно того же отношения к себе.

----------


## Crocodile

> Да кто бы сомневался, что большинство из Крыма рады? Разумеется, они уже давно мечтают управу на татар найти. А татары теперь тоже рады будут - им разъяснили. И разумеется пусть они отделяются.

 Ну, вот и чудненько. Вот и договорились. Пусть Крым отделяется - у него свои интересы, не совпадающие с интересами Украины. Только потом, чур, блокады Перекопского перешейка не устраивать и другие палки в колёса не ставить, лады? А иначе это будет вмешательством во внутренние дела Крыма и во всех экономических [и любых других при желании] проблем виновата будет агрессивная внешняя политика Украины.  

> Только есть разница, мобилизовать ли общество, прийти к консенсусу, додавить центр, - заработать своим потом, доказав (себе) свою зрелость (а это было вполне возможно),

 При всём моём уважении, тут ты немножко оторвался от реальности. Самозахват стоит, не шелохнется с начала 90-х. Это противозаконно и все это понимают (т.е. к консенсусу уже пришли), но ни додавить ни мобилизовать ни заработать потом уже пару десятков лет не получается. Это ведь такая простая вещь! А ты говоришь о суверенитете? О такой сложной и неоднозначной вещи? Ты это предлагаешь мобилизовать и додавить? Извини, но для этого нужны такие крутые отряды самообороны, чтобы были способны тягаться не только с Беркутом, но и с тяжело вооружёнными ВС Украины. 
Полистай крымские газеты за последние 5 лет - то там, то тут нет, да и найдёшь предупреждение из СБУ про преследование за пропаганду сепаратизма.   

> или лечь под солдатика с замотанной моськой и расслабиться.

 Снимай эту фишку - пресловутые отряды самообороны тоже зачастую ходили с замотанными моськами, только вежливостью не отличались. Ситуация-с не та.  

> Впрочем, это их проблема не наша. Но станет нашей, когда Крым из-за отсутствия гражданского общества превратится в оффшорную клоаку, неподконтрольную никаким законам

 Имперские амбиции, ничего более. А если и будет так, то это уже будет их ответственностью и частью развития механизма принятия решений.   

> Назначенные паханами в Крыму будут пороть чушь на публику  [...]

 Оба-на! А вот и паханов когда надо вспомнили. Ты же вроде сам говорил, что тебя такая метафизика не устраивает.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Я не вижу причин проявлять уважение к данному члену коллектива при том, что он использует довольно агрессивные приемы ведения дискуссии, чего сам не скрывает.  
> К тому же, он неоднократно проявлял неуважение к целой нации. Учитывая, что предупреждений вы ему не делали, я прихожу к выводу, что проявление неуважения является допустимым.

 Сказать честно, я не всё досконально читаю, часто иду по диагонали, особенно, когда посты длинные и когда участники дискуссии люди, ранее не проявившие себя нарушителями порядка.  Понятно, что легко могу пропустить какие-то грубости и бестактности. 
С целью обеспечения чистоты и приятной, лёгкой атмосферы на форуме можно делать "Report post".  Под каждым постом расположен маленький треугольничек с восклицательным знаком внутри его.  Пожалуйста, сообщайте любые неприятные моменты!  Я всегда их подчищу.
Спасибо заранее!  ​

----------


## it-ogo

> Могу выразить мое личное мнение, основанное на моих впечатлениях от общения с украинцами не в интернете, а IRL. Я в этом году в январе был в Сумах, Путивле и Конотопе у родственников жены, майдан уже скакал во всю и, естественно, был одной из главных тем для разговоров. Сумы, кстати, не считаются про-российским регионом, судя по тому, как они голосуют. Янука там терпеть немогут уже давно. В 2004 мне там все в один голос твердили что Янук - зэк, что донецкие братки распилили все местные заводы на металлолом и теперь людям негде работать. Почти все голосовали за Ющенко, потому что он местный и все думали, что когда станет президентом, начнёт родному региону радеть. Но он только построил автобан от федеральной трассы до родного села и на этом его радение малой родине ограничилось. Так вот что самое интересное. Мне там только ленивый не сообщил что при царе Сумы был уездным городом в составе Курской губернии и что из-за всех этих революций они оказались на задворках Украины и до них теперь никому дела нет. Причём регион, в основном, говорит на суржике с разной степенью отклонения в сторону украинского и русского. Чисто русскоговорящих я там практически не встречал. Пенсионеры в большой массе голосуют за коммунистов и мечтают о Сталине и "как бы он показал всем этим бандерам". И это в местах, где свирепстовал "голодомор", который они называют "голодовкой". Люди средних лет настроенны либо индеферрентно, либо про-российски, но ура-патриотов "нэзалэжной" я среди них практически не встречал. Среди молодёжи до 30 действительно много майдаунов, которым промыло мозги УКРТВ, но большинство просто аполитичны и только и мечтают как бы свалить в Киев, а если повезёт - то в Москву, ну а если вообще сорвёшь джэк-пот - то в Европу или Америку. Единственное, что объединяет почти всех - это абсолютное неприятие всех властей Украины в современном виде и понимание, что страна движется к полному п... Людей настолько достали всевозможные политики, что большинство не верят уже никому. Устроить в этой мутной воде можно, как мне кажется, всё что угодно, если приложить усилия со стороны.

 Угу. Очень реалистично. Ты можешь попробовать понять, если захочешь. Депрессия и отсутствие желания к чему-то стремиться. Пресловутое отсутствие национальной идеи. То же, что и в России. Путин России предложил великодержавный шовинизм и до определенной меры он работает. То есть у людей есть достаточно воли к действию, чтобы записаться в оборону_уа, приехать в Харьков, набить морды чиновникам и водрузить российский флаг. И я на самом деле этому завидую, потому что в миллионном Харькове нет воли выйти и прогнать 1-2k иностранных хулиганов - ради общественного порядка. Поэтому люди хватаются за любой намек на правое дело, за все, что может стать объединяющим фактором. И вот - Майдан. Сначала все воротят носы и плюются, потом злятся на Яныка и постепенно, шаг за шагом  это становится объединяющим фактором. Депрессия и нигилизм отступают - день за днем. Я понимаю, почему россияне боятся беспорядков. Они не верят, что беспорядки могут быть конструктивными, бескровными и объединяющими, что и во время беспорядков можно соблюдать правила. Что могут быть страсти без убийственной ненависти. "Русский бунт - бессмысленный и беспощадный" - аксиома. Конструктивные беспорядки - это одна из технологий той самой демократии, из-за которых она стала такой жизнеспособной и гибкой системой "самой худшей, не считая всех остальных". Способность к самообновлению. А у нас вроде начало что-то получаться. Майдан - это ведь довольно слабенько по сравнению с левацкими волнениями в Европе 60-х-80-х. Было - до появления снайперов. 
Могла бы российская великодержавная идея стать идеей для южных и восточных областей? Может быть, если бы Россия была способна их присоединить и переварить. Но она не способна. Она и так слишком велика, а нефти на всех не хватит. Даже Крым России нужен как средство, а не как собственная территория. И международные проблемы с перекройкой границ тут совершенно ни при чем. И есть очень серьезные сомнения, что возрастной уход господина Пу не окажется катастрофой. Кроме того, идея слабая по нынешним временам. И по многим другим причинам. Так что это рассматривать всерьез не имеет смысла.

----------


## Ramil

> Они не верят, что беспорядки могут быть конструктивными, бескровными и объединяющими, что и во *время беспорядков можно соблюдать правила*.

 Можно я это запишу себе в книжечку? На память.

----------


## it-ogo

Рамиль, ты повторяешься. И ты не следил за событиями. "Предводители оппозиции" не контролировали Майдан. Его никто не контролировал.   

> Ну, вот и чудненько. Вот и договорились. Пусть Крым отделяется - у него свои интересы, не совпадающие с интересами Украины.

 У Крыма нет интересов. Если бы отделился сам - были бы.   

> При всём моём уважении, тут ты немножко оторвался от реальности. Самозахват стоит, не шелохнется с начала 90-х. Это противозаконно и все это понимают (т.е. к консенсусу уже пришли), но ни додавить ни мобилизовать ни заработать потом уже пару десятков лет не получается. Это ведь такая простая вещь! А ты говоришь о суверенитете? О такой сложной и неоднозначной вещи? Ты это предлагаешь мобилизовать и додавить? Извини, но для этого нужны такие крутые отряды самообороны, чтобы были способны тягаться не только с Беркутом, но и с тяжело вооружёнными ВС Украины.

 Была бы воля - отделились бы без проблем и без стрельбы. Да хоть вот прямо сейчас - но с настоящим своим правительством. с настоящим своим парламентом и без иностранных штыков. Рада бы, конечно, пошумела, но многие бы вздохнули с облегчением. Все на первый взгляд то же самое, но без оккупации. А так из оптимального варианта получился полный ПЦ с паршивыми последствиями для всех.   

> Полистай крымские газеты за последние 5 лет - то там, то тут нет, да и найдёшь предупреждение из СБУ про преследование за пропаганду сепаратизма.

 Да? И кого посадили? И кого оштрафовали?    

> Оба-на! А вот и паханов когда надо вспомнили. Ты же вроде сам говорил, что тебя такая метафизика не устраивает.

 Это не метафизика, а вполне конкретные дяди. И они ничего не решают, кроме собственного обогащения. 
Крок, ты халтурить пошел. Цепляешься к словам, а свежих мыслей маловато.

----------


## it-ogo

> Можно я это запишу себе в книжечку? На память.

 Коллекционируешь банальности?

----------


## Lampada

(Ролик вытерт из-за мнения, что он чисто пропагандисткий).   _"Россия ... блокирует украинских военных в Крыму Украина Война Севастополь Симферополь"_    *Published on Mar 3, 2014*

----------


## Hanna

> *Leaked: Estonian Foreign Minister Urmas Paet and Catherine Ashton discuss Ukraine over the phone: "Snipers on maidan were hired by opposition leaders"*

 Unbelievable. And coming from Estonia of all people.  
Apparently they are trying on some of the same tactics in Venezuela, and they already had a go earlier in Belarus.  
If this goes their way in Ukraine, then Belarus can start the countdown until it's done to them again. 
And I haven't seen this level of anti-Russia rhetoric in ALL my life, including the Cold War.

----------


## Homsa

> Вот даже Хомса сказал - пусть отделяются, а ты говоришь вторглись в мою страну.. Как же так?

 Я, кстати, с большинством сказанного it-ogo согласен. 
Ну устроили бы свой майдан, вознегодовали бы, отсоединились… С кем не бывает… 
Но эти вежливые люди… туристы… Хреново как то. Эмоции понятное дело. Одно дело ведь когда кого то там едят по телевизору, и другое когда тебя начинают покусывать. Причем ты видишь кто покусывает. 
Впрочем, что вам, земноводным, наши метания.

----------


## Basil77

> "_Россия зверски блокирует украинских военных в Крыму Украина Война Севастополь Симферополь"_

 Ага. Россия "зверски блокирует". А на майдане мирные активисты жгли полицейских мирными коктейлями Молотова, а другие мирные активисты убивали первых мирных активистов и милиционеров из мирных снайперских винтовок. Лицемерие оно такое лицемерие. Не удивительно, что Путин решил послать всех на йух и врёт в глаза. Читая зарубежные СМИ, я понимаю его всё больше и больше.

----------


## Crocodile

> Крок, ты халтурить пошел. Цепляешься к словам, а свежих мыслей маловато.

 Не соглашусь-с. Я просто пытаюсь тебе показать внутреннюю протеворечивость твоей системы взглядов на эти события. Мысли, собственно три. Первая - Украина такая же страна, как и все со своими преступными амбициями, но абсолютно не хочет этого признавать, и совершенно не понимает однозначных аналогий. Демагогия и промытость мозгов настолько же идиотская как и в любой другой стране. И верить этому всерьёз нельзя. И ничего практически хорошего не может получиться если опираться на эту демагогию. Вторая - баланс сил нельзя раскачивать сильно - себе будет дороже. (Рамиль, не подумай, что я - силикоид.  ::  ) Третья - свои наблюдения и свои мысли (пусть даже самые идиотские) для принятия решений ценнее любой самой умной пропаганды.   

> У Крыма нет интересов. Если бы отделился сам - были бы.

 it-ogo, ты пошёл халтурить и игнорировать доводы оппонента. Не может Крым сам отделиться - сепаратизм противозаконен и публичная дискуссия по этому поводу невозможна. Украина стала независимой тоже не в результате вооружённой или какой-ещё борьбы. Почувствовали физическую слабость "угнетателя", сговорились за спиной с другими паханами, да и кинули вместе. Не Украине учить Крым как надо бороться за независимость. (Кстати, как я прогнозирую, независимости никакой не будет. Если говорить в процентах, то шансов на отделение Крыма совсем немного.)   

> Да хоть вот прямо сейчас - но с настоящим своим правительством. с настоящим своим парламентом и без иностранных штыков. Рада бы, конечно, пошумела, но многие бы вздохнули с облегчением.

 Никак не могу отделаться от ощущения, что ты просто играешь во всю эту дискуссию. Даже провести референдум в Крыму (т.е. сначала найти консенсус внутри самого Крыма) - противозаконно. Крым не имеет законного права на референдум, - Центризбирком | 0652.ua - Новости Симферополя
Какие законные механизмы ты предлагаешь? И почему Рада должна вздохнуть с облегчением? Точно, ты нас всех дуришь.  ::    

> Это не метафизика, а вполне конкретные дяди. И они ничего не решают, кроме собственного обогащения.

 Это сказка про белого бычка. В Крыму правят паханы, а в остальной Украине - чисто конкретно народные избранники, представляющие волю народа на местах.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Впрочем, что вам, земноводным, наши метания.

 Вау!  Моё графоманство ещё кто-то читает?!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Может быть, нужно отделить от событий в Украине все эти длинные дискуссионные посты?

----------


## Crocodile

> Может быть, нужно отделить от событий в Украине все эти длинные дискуссионные посты?

 Ну, допустим. А чем заполним ветку? Побольше накидаем пропаганды с обоих сторон?  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Да? И кого посадили? И кого оштрафовали?

 Если тебе нужен какой-то конкретный пример, то вот - пожалуйста. Дело было в далёком 2008. Посольство     

> Служба безопасности Украины завело дело
>  по ст.110 Уголовного кодекса Украины ("Посягательство 
> на территориальную целостность и неприкосновенность Украины"), "по факту
>  совершения членами объединения "Народный фронт Севастополь-Крым-Россия"
>  публичных призывов к нарушению территориальной целостности Украины". По
>  сообщению СБУ, по делу собрана доказательная база, достаточная для 
> выдвижения обвинения конкретным организаторам и исполнителям упомянутого
>  преступления из числа руководителей "Народного фронта 
> Севастополь-Крым-Россия". Координатор Народного фронта был вызван на 
> допрос в СБУ.

 Ты, вот очень любишь поговорку про соломинку и бревно, применяя её к России, но Украина упорно не замечает своего бревна.

----------


## it-ogo

> Не соглашусь-с. Я просто пытаюсь тебе показать внутреннюю протеворечивость твоей системы взглядов на эти события.

 Ой, не смеши мои галоши. Ты что, думаешь, я еще не понял твою позицию? Крок, основное правило многосуточных форумных дискуссий - позиция собеседников не должна быть статичной, иначе она приедается, а разговор скатывается в повторения. Позицию нужно постепенно менять с определенным допуском, чтобы было интересно строить траекторию дрейфа и согласовывать ее с дрейфом позиции оппонента. То же (по возможности) должно касаться методов, эмоционального накала и стиля дискуссии. А ты как сел на одну точку, так с нее и не слазишь. Что-то мне раньше казалось, что у тебя должен быть больший опыт в таких делах. 
Ладно, на сегодня я, наверно, сдох.

----------


## Lampada

Темы разделена на две.  См. http://masterrussian.net/f16/%D1%80%...E%D0%B2-22338/ 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, если думаете, что какие-то посты лучше перебросить из первой темы в отделённую или наоборот.  Заранее спасибо за советы.

----------


## Ramil

Лампада, а действительно, почему ты накидываешь один пропагандистский ролик за другим? Или ты серьёзно всё это принимаешь за чистую монету?

----------


## Crocodile

> То же (по возможности) должно касаться методов, эмоционального накала и стиля дискуссии. А ты как сел на одну точку, так с нее и не слазишь. Что-то мне раньше казалось, что у тебя должен быть больший опыт в таких делах.

 Да не, нет у меня никакого особенного опыта, просто говорю, что в голову взбредёт.. Вот смотри, меня тут давно держали за агента Запада, теперь будут держать за агента России. Где правда, брат?

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, а действительно, почему ты накидываешь один пропагандистский ролик за другим? Или ты серьёзно всё это принимаешь за чистую монету?

 Да, я обычно верю тому, что читаю или вижу.  Там декорации строят, что ли?   Если ты настаиваешь, я последний ролик вытру.

----------


## Ramil

> Коллекционируешь банальности?

 Нет, я действительно не верю в то, что беспорядки можно проводить "по правилам", что они могут быть "конструктивными" и "бескровными". Зато твои слова созвучны с термином "управляемый хаос". Если никогда раньше не слышал - погугли. И погугли, кто придумал применять теории управления хаосом в полиитике. И зачем.
Ты вот отрицаешь, что подвергся действию пропаганды, но я остаюсь при мнении, что тебя-таки зацепило.

----------


## Ramil

> Да, я обычно верю тому, что читаю или вижу.

 Нет, ты это СЕРЬЁЗНО????  ::   ::   ::  
P.S. Поверь мне тогда и сейчас. В настоящий момент, я уверен в этом на 99%, в интернете/в газетах/по ТВ нет НИ ОДНОГО объективного материала по данной теме. Везде тенденционность, предзвятость, предубеждения, подозрения ну или откровенная пропаганда. Информационная война в самом разгаре. С тем же успехом, можно здесь открыть агит. пункты записи на майдан, а в соседней ветке - в антимайдан. Большим бредом было бы ещё и опрос до кучи устроить, кто ЗА, а кто ПРОТИВ.

----------


## Paul G.

Сейчас особо много контуженных на информационной войне, это верно.

----------


## Lampada

> Нет, ты это СЕРЬЁЗНО????

 Да ладно тебе. Думай, что хочешь.  Я хочу знать правду и, по крайней мере, пропагандой я не занимаюсь.

----------


## Ramil

> Да ладно тебе. Думай, что хочешь.  Я хочу знать правду и, по крайней мере, пропагандой я не занимаюсь.

 Правд как минимум две (c) Тебе какую?
Пропагандой ты, конечно, не занимаешься, но успешно её ретранслируешь  ::

----------


## Suobig

> Правд как минимум две (c) Тебе какую?
> Пропагандой ты, конечно, не занимаешься, но успешно её ретранслируешь

 И, что характерно, только с одной стороны.

----------


## Lampada

> И, что характерно, только с одной стороны.

 За другой стороной это к моему сыну:  он спросил с ужасом в голосе:  "Ты хочешь, чтобы Украина была в Европейском Союзе?!"

----------


## Ramil

> За другой стороной это к моему сыну:  он спросил с ужасом в голосе:  "Ты хочешь, чтобы Украина была в Европейском Союзе?!"

 Ты хочешь знать ПРАВДУ (tm) но при этом смотришь агитки только одной из сторон конфликта. А ведь правых там вообще нет.

----------


## Basil77

> За другой стороной это к моему сыну:  он спросил с ужасом в голосе:  "Ты хочешь, чтобы Украина была в Европейском Союзе?!"

 Самое грустное, что очень многие люди не понимают, что ни о каком вступлении Украины в ЕС не шло и не идёт речи даже близко. ЕС даже не предлагал облегчения визового режима, даже в перспективе. Весь этот трагический балаган затеян с одной целью - выкинуть из Крыма российский флот и поставить там американский, а заодно воткнуть ещё несколько баз НАТО по всей территории Украины. Теперь уже практически никто не скрывает, что речь идёт исключительно об этом. Всё это очень напоминает 1856 год на современный, так сказать, лад.

----------


## diogen_

> Ты хочешь знать ПРАВДУ (tm) но при этом смотришь агитки только одной из сторон конфликта. А ведь правых там вообще нет.

 +1
Я согласен с Ramil. Давайте введем мораторий на “рекламные” перепосты с обеих сторон (без сопровождения собственных мыслей, аргументов и комментариев). У нас тут форум все-таки, а не филиал Агитпрома.

----------


## Suobig

> Правд как минимум две (c) Тебе какую?
> Пропагандой ты, конечно, не занимаешься, но успешно её ретранслируешь

 И, что характерно, только с одной стороны.

----------


## Crocodile

Мне тут на работе мужики анекдот рассказали. На паспортном контроле: 
- Nationality?
- Russian.
- Occupation?
- No, no, just visiting.

----------


## Ramil

> Всё это очень напоминает 1856 год на современный, так сказать, лад.

 А что произошло в 1856 году?

----------


## Basil77

> Мне тут на работе мужики анекдот рассказали. На паспортном контроле: 
> - Nationality?
> - Russian.
> - Occupation?
> - No, no, just visiting.

 Бородатый анекдот. Я его где-то видел лет 5 назад, только он был про Ангелу Меркель в Парижском аэропорту.

----------


## Basil77

> А что произошло в 1856 году?

 Если я не ошибаюсь, тогда западные страны тоже решили, что Россия слишком много о себе воображает и решили её поставить на место. И место событий было примерно в том же районе.

----------


## Crocodile

> Бородатый анекдот. Я его где-то видел лет 5 назад, только он был про Ангелу Меркель в Парижском аэропорту.

 Видишь, я не слышал. Про Меркель другой у нас анекдот ходит: 
Кто бы мог подумать, что немцы будут уговаривать русских не воевать с украинцами?

----------


## Lampada

> И, что характерно, только с одной стороны.

 Опять за рыбу гроши!  Все на одного! Можно подумать, что вы тут все на обеих сторонах сидите или хоть меняете стороны иногда. ::  
Я из Киева, и в Крым несколько раз по весне ходила в походы по Караби-айле. Чудесная, нетронутая природа! А теперь российские алигархи, наверное, целятся понастроить курортов, гостиниц там везде, весь Крым загадят.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Если я не ошибаюсь, тогда западные страны тоже решили, что Россия слишком много о себе воображает и решили её поставить на место. И место событий было примерно в том же районе.

 У некоторых на эту тему ооочень своеобразные воспоминания (снято в 1968 году, "Атака легкой бригады", на самом деле вставки из сатир. фильма).
До чего ж, однако, мечтать порой не вредно.

----------


## SergeMak

> Угу. Очень реалистично. Ты можешь попробовать понять, если захочешь. Депрессия и отсутствие желания к чему-то стремиться. Пресловутое отсутствие национальной идеи. То же, что и в России. Путин России предложил великодержавный шовинизм и до определенной меры он работает. То есть у людей есть достаточно воли к действию, чтобы записаться в оборону_уа, приехать в Харьков, набить морды чиновникам и водрузить российский флаг. И я на самом деле этому завидую, потому что в миллионном Харькове нет воли выйти и прогнать 1-2k иностранных хулиганов - ради общественного порядка.

 Я в своем городе не слышал ни о каких пунктах записи в добровольцы, хотя от меня до Харькова всего 380 км, не так уж и много. Так что бойцы из "Обороны_уа" все-таки ваши местные ребята - граждане Украины.
Вообще весь этот майдан не потому, что украинцы научились устраивать "конструктивные беспорядки", просто все это хорошо проплаченая акция. У сестры моего знакомого есть небольшой бизнес - ремонт, стройка, ландшафтный дизайн, так вот она говорит, что из ее бригады все украинцы сбежали "майданить", так как на майдане лучше платят. Так что никакой национальной украинской идеей на майдане и не пахло. Весь спектакль хорошо оплачен и срежиссирован.
Русская национальная идея, на самом деле очень проста. Заключается в том, чтобы трудолюбивые, честные, порядочные люди жили хорошо, а горлопаны и тунеядцы - жили плохо.

----------


## it-ogo

> Нет, я действительно не верю в то, что беспорядки можно проводить "по правилам", что они могут быть "конструктивными" и "бескровными". Зато твои слова созвучны с термином "управляемый хаос". Если никогда раньше не слышал - погугли. И погугли, кто придумал применять теории управления хаосом в полиитике. И зачем.

 Странная какая-то реакция. Это не политическое заявление, а наблюдение типа Волга впадает в Каспийское море. В этой самой вашей болотной упыри вряд ли использовали бы гранатометы, даже если бы кто-то из них имел к ним доступ, а чудо-богатыри вряд ли заливали бы их напалмом. Все соблюдали какие-то правила, чем бы они не диктовались. Неужели твоя неподверженность пропаганде не позволяет согласиться даже с прописными истинами из уст оппонента?  ::     

> Ты вот отрицаешь, что подвергся действию пропаганды, но я остаюсь при мнении, что тебя-таки зацепило.

 Ну конечно же меня зацепило, то я просто шутковал. Владим Владимыч - потрясающий пропагандист.   

> Мне тут на работе мужики анекдот рассказали. На паспортном контроле: 
> - Nationality?
> - Russian.
> - Occupation?
> - No, no, just visiting.

 Did the border guard believe him?   

> Да не, нет у меня никакого особенного опыта, просто говорю, что в голову взбредёт.. Вот смотри, меня тут давно держали за агента Запада, теперь будут держать за агента России. Где правда, брат?

 Я буду держать тебя за белого крокодятла, если не возражаешь. Правда может быть в разных местах, но если не уверен в себе, не позволяй себя за них держать. (у меня сейчас сезон имени КО).

----------


## Suobig

> Опять за рыбу гроши!  Все на одного! Можно подумать, что вы тут все на обеих сторонах сидите или хоть меняете стороны иногда.

 Тогда не говорите, что стараетесь быть объективной.   

> А теперь российские алигархи, наверное, целятся понастроить курортов, гостиниц там везде, весь Крым загадят.

 Ну да, на Украине ведь никогда не было "алигархов".

----------


## it-ogo

> Русская национальная идея, на самом деле очень проста. Заключается в том, чтобы трудолюбивые, честные, порядочные люди жили хорошо, а горлопаны и тунеядцы - жили плохо.

 Хм... Знаете, что-то в этом есть. Если убрать первую часть, действительно получается русская национальная идея. (Первая часть - это идея Протестантизма.) Только я говорил не о русской, а о российской идее.   

> Я в своем городе не слышал ни о каких пунктах записи в добровольцы, хотя от меня до Харькова всего 380 км, не так уж и много.

 Умение не слышать тоже сошло бы за русскую национальную идею, если бы не было первой.

----------


## Suobig

> В этой самой вашей болотной упыри вряд ли использовали бы гранатометы, даже если бы кто-то из них имел к ним доступ, а чудо-богатыри вряд ли заливали бы их напалмом. Все соблюдали какие-то правила, чем бы они не диктовались.

 На болотной были беспорядки?
Если беспорядки перерастают в нечто большее, чем просто уличные столкновения толп людей, то в ход идут и напалм и гранатометы, и все, до чего можно дотянуться.

----------


## Hanna

Putin is now like HITLER according to Hillary Clinton. 
This is headlines in international papers now.     
Most people will not understand the historical reference and they will hear "Putin is Hitler" and think "Nuke Russia". 
They are so out of order that it's beyond words.

----------


## Ramil

> Странная какая-то реакция. Это не политическое заявление, а наблюдение типа Волга впадает в Каспийское море. В этой самой вашей болотной упыри вряд ли использовали бы гранатометы, даже если бы кто-то из них имел к ним доступ, а чудо-богатыри вряд ли заливали бы их напалмом. Все соблюдали какие-то правила, чем бы они не диктовались. Неужели твоя неподверженность пропаганде не позволяет согласиться даже с прописными истинами из уст оппонента?

 Я вот никогда не утверждал про свою "неподверженность", просто я не прячу голову в песок. Я как раз наоборот - стараюсь смотреть самые тенденциозные, однобокие и тупые "правдивые" репортажи с места событий. Во-первых, это позволяет видеть ложь более отчётливо, во-вторых, зная, что намеренно подвергаю себя действию пропаганды (причём, с обеих сторон), пытаюсь выявить ложь, проанализировать её и построить в голове какие-нибудь конструкции на тему кому всё это нужно. А так, разумеется, я - предвзятый русско-татарский шовинист-империалист, который наслушался кровавого Путина. Так уж получилось, что ни у меня, ни у моей семьи, ни у моих знакомых особых культурных связей с Украиной нет. Думаю, это-то и придаёт мне некоторый иммунитет, ведь по большому счёту конкретно украинские проблемы мне до лампочки. Меня они волнуют только в контексте их влияния на экономическую ситуацию в России. 
Постараюсь пояснить ещё раз. Сначала, мне показалось, что фразы и риторику, которыми ты пользуешься, я уже где-то слышал. Потом, мне показалось, что осторожные поначалу попытки возражать твоим тезисам ты воспринимаешь уж больно эмоционально и болезненно. Дальше ты (уж извини) понёс полный бред про "конструктивный беспорядок" и консолидацию украинского общества (оно, как я вижу сейчас, как нельзя сконсолидировано). Ну и, наконец, красной нитью, сквозь всё это проходят твои эмоции. Эмоции дело хорошее, но уж больно сильно они мешают работе противоположного полушария, ответственного за логику. Это всё в совокупности дало мне повод *сделать предположение*, что мысли эти - не твои, а чьи-то ещё. Возможно, я перемудрил, и виновата твоя высокая температура.  :: .    

> Ну конечно же меня зацепило, то я просто шутковал. Владим Владимыч - потрясающий пропагандист.

 Ну уж, если б я заметил в тебе Владим Владимыча, я бы (сделал вид что) не заметил. Честно  ::  Я слышу враждебные голоса.

----------


## Ramil

Lampada, can you tag this thread with the warning 'POTENTIAL BRAIN DAMAGE'  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Я вот никогда не утверждал про свою "неподверженность", просто я не прячу голову в песок. Я как раз наоборот - стараюсь смотреть самые тенденциозные, однобокие и тупые "правдивые" репортажи с места событий. Во-первых, это позволяет видеть ложь более отчётливо, во-вторых, зная, что намеренно подвергаю себя действию пропаганды (причём, с обеих сторон), пытаюсь выявить ложь, проанализировать её и построить в голове какие-нибудь конструкции на тему кому всё это нужно.

 Позиция, достойная уважения. Но если слишком долго смотреть на ложь, ложь начинает смотреть в тебя. Есть простые вещи, которые не обманут - стол, камень, дерево, доброта, боль... Независимо, нужны ли они кому-то, или нет.   

> А так, разумеется, я - предвзятый русско-татарский шовинист-империалист, который наслушался кровавого Путина.

 Хм... Помнится, я тебе совсем другой диагноз ставил...   

> Постараюсь пояснить ещё раз. Сначала, мне показалось, что фразы и риторику, которыми ты пользуешься, я уже где-то слышал. Потом, мне показалось, что осторожные поначалу попытки возражать твоим тезисам ты воспринимаешь уж больно эмоционально и болезненно.

 Рамиль, ты меня раскрыл. Я действительно ввязался в этот марафон не с великой миссией победить всех тараканов в твоей голове, а с целью выговориться и поругаться. А ты?   

> Ну уж, если б я заметил в тебе Владим Владимыча, я бы (сделал вид что) не заметил. Честно

 Владим Владимыч убеждает не словом, но делом.   

> Я слышу враждебные голоса.

 Стоп. В мой диагноз это не укладывается...

----------


## Lampada

> Lampada, can you tag this thread with the warning 'POTENTIAL BRAIN DAMAGE'

 Ты почитай, что на русскоязычных просторах интернета деется.  Хорошо, что народ не может дотянуться друг до друга, только словом. Горячая тема.  А здесь в телевизоре вообще никто не может понять, что с Путиным произошло, ломают головы.  "Хитрый", "ловкий", "дальновидный" - а тут такое.

----------


## it-ogo

ОК, продолжим с места разъединения.    

> Не соглашусь-с. Я просто пытаюсь тебе показать внутреннюю протеворечивость твоей системы взглядов на эти события.

 Тогда надо было отталкиваться от моей системы ценностей, а не оспаривать ее. Система взглядов строится на системе ценностей. Последнюю тоже можно пересмотреть, но рациональные методы для этого не годятся. 
Ладно, давай попробуем чисто логически с холодным разумом понять, что за противоречия конкретно ты имеешь в виду.   

> Мысли, собственно три. Первая - Украина такая же страна, как и все со своими преступными амбициями,

 Не понимаю, что такое "преступные амбиции страны". То есть, если есть некий международный закон и страна склоняется к тому, чтобы его преступить, это может быть преступной амбицией. Но амбиции во внешней политики у Украины так толком и не сформировались (разве что желание в ЕС), а в применении ко внутренней я этого словосочетания не понимаю.    

> но абсолютно не хочет этого признавать, и совершенно не понимает однозначных аналогий.

 Кто? Украина?  ::  Ты сторонник гипотезы коллективного разума у людей в форме государственных образований?   

> Демагогия и промытость мозгов настолько же идиотская как и в любой другой стране.

 Безусловно, даже, я бы сказал, значительно выше, чем в среднем по больнице.   

> И верить этому всерьёз нельзя. И ничего практически хорошего не может получиться если опираться на эту демагогию.

 Чему верить и какую эту демагогию? У нас полно всяких демагогий, одна другой краше.   

> Вторая - баланс сил нельзя раскачивать сильно - себе будет дороже.

 Безусловно. Только "слишком сильно" - подгоночный параметр.   

> Третья - свои наблюдения и свои мысли (пусть даже самые идиотские) для принятия решений ценнее любой самой умной пропаганды.

 Эээ... Принятие решений можно осуществлять самостоятельно, либо передоверять кому-то ("пропаганда", "грамотность", "подчинение"...). Чтобы понять, что из этого ценнее, надо сперва определиться, с точки зрения чего эта ценность оценивается. Полагаю, для нормальной работы человеческого рассудка необходимы оба варианта.

----------


## Ramil

Преступные амбиции не страны, а её руководства и околовластных элит. Надеюсь, ты не сомневаешься в том, что и раньше, и сейчас у руководства Украины и её элит (как старых, так и новых) амбиции были самые ни на есть преступные - пользуясь имеющейся властью наворовать побольше и сделать так, чтобы за это им ничего не было. В общем, нормальные преступники, как везде. Никогда, ни одно правительство в мире не желало ничего другого (ну, разве что, отдельные идиоты хотели ещё и мирового господства). 
О принятии решений - решение принимается на основании имеющейся информации. В условиях информационной войны практически все принятые решения неверные.

----------


## it-ogo

> Преступные амбиции не страны, а её руководства и околовластных элит. Надеюсь, ты не сомневаешься в том, что и раньше, и сейчас у руководства Украины и её элит (как старых, так и новых) амбиции были самые ни на есть преступные - пользуясь имеющейся властью наворовать побольше и сделать так, чтобы за это им ничего не было. В общем, нормальные преступники, как везде. Никогда, ни одно правительство в мире не желало ничего другого (ну, разве что, отдельные идиоты хотели ещё и мирового господства).

 Эй, давай пусть крокодил за себя говорит. Я же пытаюсь разобраться, что ОН имел в виду. 
Ну да, каждый гребет под себя. Это естественно. А преступно это или не преступно - это другой вопрос. Если закон состоит в том, что все разрешено, то преступников в принципе быть не может. 
Что касается Украины, наше законодательство совсем нафик оторвано от реальной жизни, так что да, преступник на преступнике сидит и преступником погоняет.   

> О принятии решений - решение принимается на основании имеющейся информации. В условиях информационной войны практически все принятые решения неверные.

 Для начало надо с терминологией определиться, а потом уже с теорией принятия решений в условиях информационной войны. Я предлагаю трактовку термина, если Крок ее примет, будем двигаться дальше.

----------


## Crocodile

> Эй, давай пусть крокодил за себя говорит. Я же пытаюсь разобраться, что ОН имел в виду.

 Чего-то я потерял интерес к такому стилю дискуссии. Ты упорно игнорируешь все "удары в точку" как ты выразился и переводишь разговор на второстепенные моменты. Мне представляется, что настоящую твою точку зрения мы не услышим. Мне почему-то кажется, что ты увидел много постов с одной стороны и для прикола написал что-нибудь типа с другой стороны, просто для равновесия, а потом эмоционально втянулся, решив всех раскидать. Чувствую, что тебе глубоко до фени любые доводы, просто ты решил преподать мастер-класс как правильно можно защищать любую позицию.. 
/* Уполз жевать очередного жирафа. */

----------


## Hanna

Well, now Russia wants to build the same BRIDGE as Hitler talked about. 
Further proof that Putin = Hitler (see my previous post).  
(If this had been any other country than Russia 
I could swear the USA was planning an invasion. Every time a country is to be invaded, the leader is compared with Hitler....)  Kremlin to build bridge planned by HITLER to link Russia to Crimea and bypass Ukraine | Mail Online   

> Bridge was originally designed by Nazis to aid invasion of Soviet Union It was left to crumble after German troops fled the region in late 1943 Now Russian Prime Minister Dmitry Medvedev demands bridge is built It would give Russia one of only three major entrance routes into Crimea

----------


## Lampada

> +1
> Я согласен с Ramil. Давайте введем мораторий на “рекламные” перепосты с обеих сторон (без сопровождения собственных мыслей, аргументов и комментариев). У нас тут форум все-таки, а не филиал Агитпрома.

 А зачем? Не нравится что-то - не читай, не открывай, игнорируй, вешай своё, сопровождай или не сопровождай комментариями, агитируй себе, если хочешь. 
 Нет, у нас свобода слова, мысли, действий.  Думаю, что Алексей был бы против любых новых ограничений/запрещений, так что будем руководствоваться теми правилами, что есть.

----------


## it-ogo

> Чего-то я потерял интерес к такому стилю дискуссии. Ты упорно игнорируешь все "удары в точку" как ты выразился и переводишь разговор на второстепенные моменты. Мне представляется, что настоящую твою точку зрения мы не услышим. Мне почему-то кажется, что ты увидел много постов с одной стороны и для прикола написал что-нибудь типа с другой стороны, просто для равновесия, а потом эмоционально втянулся, решив всех раскидать. Чувствую, что тебе глубоко до фени любые доводы, просто ты решил преподать мастер-класс как правильно можно защищать любую позицию.. 
> /* Уполз жевать очередного жирафа. */

 Крок, все, что я говорил не подразумевает отсутствия искренности. Я, к твоему сведению, никогда долго не обсуждаю на форуме вопросы, с которыми не имею эмоциональной сцепки, и собственного мнения. Лень. Другое дело, что у мнения должны быть сознательные допуски. 
Мне редко до фени новая для меня информация в том числе новые для меня подходы к оценке ситуации. То есть я могу не соглашаться с этими подходами, но они безусловно для меня интересны. Что касается защиты позиций, я как раз и попытался уйти от такой постановки вопроса. Есть субъективные вещи и есть объективные. Если речь идет о системе нравственных оценок "хорошо-плохо", которые субъективны по определению, и объективные  - такие, как а) фиксируемые события внешнего мира и б) математические модели, которые при соблюдении некоторой ментальной дисциплины позволяют получать идентичные результаты, независимо от субъективных факторов. (Надеюсь, ты не ставишь под сомнение мою способность худо-бедно управляться с математикой, в т.ч. детерминированными алгоритмами?) Я предложил тебе разложить все по полочкам, чтобы выяснить точное место расхождения наших позиций на уровне аксиом. Нестыковку аксиоматических систем преодолеть нельзя, но можно выявить в чистом виде. Например, все умопомрачительные отличия геометрий Евклида и Лобачевского вытекают из количества прямых, параллельных данной.  
Что касается нашей предыдущей дискуссии - в основном я выкладывал тебе попытки описания своих ощущений, интуитивных эмоциональных оценок, снабженных сумбурными попытками пофилософствовать. Я вижу, что ты не можешь принять это, как свое (что вполне естественно), и тебя коробят какие то моменты, например, как доктор Комаровский обругал Беркут. (Но я, например, Беркут не ругал, так что к моей позиции это вряд ли имеет отношение). Я не вижу, как мои (или чьи бы то ни было) ощущения или интуитивные оценки могут быть "внутренне противоречивыми" или "неправильными". И я не вижу, как, например, подробности мнения дК могут быть более существенными при обсуждении качества моей позиции, чем, собственно, моя позиция. Однако учитывая мое уважение к твоей, Крок, способности связно мыслить, я заинтересовался, как именно ты пришел к такому заключению (о внутренней противоречивости системы моих взглядов) и предложил тебе проследить ход твоих рассуждений в объективных терминах, чтобы я смог за ними проследить. Разумеется, безо всяких гарантий и с очень малой степенью вероятности, что я немедленно со всем этим соглашусь, но с искренним интересом к предмету.

----------


## Ramil

> Ты почитай, что на русскоязычных просторах интернета деется.  Хорошо, что народ не может дотянуться друг до друга, только словом. Горячая тема.  А здесь в телевизоре вообще никто не может понять, что с Путиным произошло, ломают головы.  "Хитрый", "ловкий", "дальновидный" - а тут такое.

 Так я и читаю. Именно поэтому и предлагаю снабдить ветку предупреждением "ПРОПАГАНДА! Опасно для мозга!"  ::

----------


## Suobig

> Так я и читаю. Именно поэтому и предлагаю снабдить ветку предупреждением "ПРОПАГАНДА! Опасно для мозга!"

 Предлагаю создать 2 ветки: "Западная пропаганда" и "Российская пропаганда". Чтобы каждый варился в своем соку  ::

----------


## SergeMak



----------


## SergeMak

Шовинисти́ческий —характеризующийся шовинизмом.  
Так вот вы писали, не отпиратйтесь, что Путин предложил россиянам идею великодержавного шовинизма, то есть, в соответствии с определением, идею крайнего великорусского национализма и исключительности, идею вражды и ненависти к другим нациям и государствам, так? Еще раз прошу вас предоставить факты!  Что же касается крайнего украинского национал-шовинизма, этого мы в последние месяцы насмотрелись на это с избытком. 
Далее, вы пишете, что России Крым по большому счету и не нужен, только ради баз ЧФ, а, как вы выразились "переварить", то есть обустраивать и развивать его мы не собираемся. Увы, факты говорят об обратном. Около 25% всей недвижимости в Крыму куплено российскими гражданами. Разве деньги от продажи недвижимости не являются инвестициями в экономику вашей страны? Разве с этих операций покупки-продажи не платятся налоги? Разве в этих объектах недвижимости не делаются ремонты, не устанавливается мебель, разве не платятся деньги жилищно-коммунальным службам за их обслуживание, а следовательно, разве это не способствует развитию рынка стройматериалов и созданию рабочих мест для строителей, отделочников, сантехников, электриков, продавцов и пр.?
Далее в прошлом году около 6 млн. россиян посетили Крым в течение курортного сезона, я в их числе. Если каждый из нас потратил на отдых хотя бы 500 евро, то, по моим прикидкам, это дает где-то около 3 млрд. евро ежегодных прямых инвестиций в украинскую экономику, не так ли? Что будет в этом году после вашего "конструктивного" майдана? Решится ли кто-нибудь поехать в Крым, или люди выберут более спокойные места для отдыха? Подумайте над этим. 
Вообще, предлагаю вам подумать, насколько "конструктивным" был майдан. Разобранная брусчатка, поджоги зданий, членовредительство и убийства людей, вы это называете "конструктивным"?
Конструктивными были выступления в России во время выборов в госдуму. Конструктивными были выступления на Болотной площади. 100 тыс. человек действительно мирно вышли на площадь и показали властям, что с народом надо считаться. Вы думаете, что власть не прислушалась, у меня другое мнение. Были сняты самые одиозные министры со своих постов, было принято решение о возращении к выборности губернаторов в регионах, да и президенсткие выборы прошли намного честнее, чем выборы в думу. Так что в России-то как раз власть прислушивается к мнению народа, в отличие от Украины. 
Те, кто сейчас захватил власть в Киеве, не имеют политического будущего, и Яценюк об этом прямо сказал, что он камикадзе. А раз так, очевидно, что он не связывает свое будущее с Украиной. Вопрос, на кого он работает?
Почему они не имеют будущего? Это просто. Во-первых, для проведения реформ необходимо в первую очередь навести правопорядок, или хотя бы какой-нибудь порядок, убрать банды с улиц. У власти был реальный шанс сделать Беркут, преданный Януковичем, своим союзником, поставить его на службу новой власти. Они это не сделали, более того, кинулись сводить счеты с рядовыми бойцами и их семьями. Это низко подло.
Во-вторых, они потакают запретам на местах компартии и партии регионов. Это еще один просчет, так как Янукович по сути предал свою партию, то у новой власти был шанс сделать рядовых членов партии если не союзниками новой власти, то хотя бы согласиться на продолжение совместного участия в жизни страны. Устраняя две важные политические силы со сцены, новые власти лишают людей, чьи интересы эти силы выражали, рупора и представительства во власти. Таким образом, именно центральная Киевская власть спровоцировала регионы к сепаратизму, так как людям, оставшимся без представительства в центральной власти, не остается ничего другого, как брать в свои руки власть на местах.
В-третьих, и это следствие второй причины, предстоящие 25 мая президентские выборы нелегитимны, именно в силу того, что регионы лишены возможности выставить на эти выборы своего представителя. На самом деле, я сомневаюсь, что нынешним властям вообще удастся провести выборы, по причине невыполнения п.1., т.е. отсутствия в стране элементарного порядка.
В-четвертых, обещанные МВФ кредиты могут быть предоставлены на таких условиях, что их выполнение погрузит значительную часть населения в настоящую нищету, по сравнению с которой сегодняшняя бедность покажется райским садом.
Да и вообще, весна на дворе, пора закупать зерно и готовить технику к посевной, а не дурью маяться, а с этими ребятами как бы у вас нового голодомора не приключилось (не дай Бог, конечно).
Теперь, еще раз по поводу великодержавного шовинизма и русской оккупации. Я действительно считаю, что Россия - единственная страна, кровно заинтересованная в территориальной целостности Украины при сохранении дружественных отношений между двумя странами. Причина проста. Пока Украина дружественна и территориально-целая, натовские базы не появятся возле самых россиских границ. Отделение восточных территорий от Украины, по большому счету, ничего не дает, так как Украина охватывает Россию с запада и юго-запада, а появление натовских баз под Брянском ничуть не слаще, чем их появление под Белгородом.

----------


## SergeMak

> Я из Киева, и в Крым несколько раз по весне ходила в походы по Караби-айле. Чудесная, нетронутая природа! А теперь российские алигархи, наверное, целятся понастроить курортов, гостиниц там везде, весь Крым загадят.

 Правильно пишется Караби-яйла.
Интересная цитата: http://www.virtual.crimea.ua/ru/natu.../full/206.html
ТОЛЬКО ФАКТЫ:
- Высшая точка Караби-яйлы гора Тай-Коба высотой 1262 м.
- Средняя высота массива примерно 1000 м над морем. 
- Площадь Яйлы около 120 км². 
- В давние времена по Караби яйле бродил неандерталец и охотился на медведей.  
Так что, я думаю, не вы первая, ни вы последняя, кто бродил и будет бродить по горным тропам Крыма, восхищаясь природой. Российские олигархи тоже, кстати, люди и чувство прекрасного им не чуждо. 
Кстати, а вы можете себе представить, насколько прекрасна была нетронутая природа Манхеттена до прибытия туда европейцев? Понастроили небоскребов, закрыли вид на великолепные пейзажи, загазовали воздух своими машинами, разве не так? 
Кстати, сравнивая Крым времен Советского Союза с теперешним делаешь вывод не в пользу Украинских властей. Совершенно очевидно, что власти не хотят заниматься регионом, только стригут купоны с курортников. Дорога Джанкой-Феодосия - одна из самых запущенных и страшных автодорог, по которым мне приходилось ездить. Страшнее только дорога Феодосия-Судак. Прогулочные катера, которые возят отдыхающих вдоль побережья - те же самые, на которых мне приходилось плавать ребенком в 70-х годах. Прошлым летом сломался фуникулер на на Ай-Петри и люди вынуждены были несколько часов провести в кабинке на высоте 100 м над землей. Украинских олигархов хватает только на то, чтобы построить личную дачку на берегу и перекрыть заборами отдыхающим доступ к морю.

----------


## it-ogo

> А протестанты успели эту идею запатентовать? Если нет, пусть не примазываются к нашей идее. Взыщем за нарушение авторского права!

 Если бы русская идея была бы эквивалентна протестантской, то русские жили бы и вели себя, как протестанты. Поскольку этого, очевидно, не наблюдается, претензии выглядят нелепыми. Вторая же часть - негативная, то есть счастье русского человека в принципе невозможно без несчастья кого-либо еще, кого он обожает припечатывать какими-либо нехорошими эпитетами. Более того, по большому счету это требование единственное - без всего остального русский человек счастлив быть может. Содержание дискуссий в российском интернете по крымскому феномену - очередное и вполне наглядное этому подтверждение. Подавляющая часть контента - характеризация различных реальных или воображаемых украинских организаций, политиков и сегментов общества, а также Украины в целом как можно более негативными эпитетами (с подведением под это видимости логической базы для связи с захватом Крыма или без оной) с подразумевающимся либо явно выражаемым удовлетворением того, что у этих мерзавцев все очень плохо, а также предвкушение дальнейшего ухудшения ситуации на Украине, иногда даже с выражением активной готовности этому ухудшению способствовать. Это дает русскому человеку неповторимое ощущение самоуважения, целостности сознания и народного единения.

----------


## Paul G.

За всей этой псевдонаучной украинской демагогией я так и не увидел разъяснения простой проблемы. 
Ну вот стояли недовольные люди на майдане. Хорошо, допустим. В итоге продавили Януковича, которому, кстати, "великодержавный шовинист" Путин советовал подписать договор с оппозицией. Да, тот самый Путин, на которого сегодня льют помои, выступал за мирный процесс. Договор подписали, причем гарантами выступили европейские страны. Должно было быть сформировано правительство "народного доверия", затем выборы, в общем, дело шло к мирной передачи власти. Ведь это важный момент: Янукович уже перестал быть на тот момент субъектом политики. Он оставался в игре формально, а значит, все цели оппозиции были достигнуты. И тут, почувствовав слабину, нацистские боевики пошли в атаку, в результате всё покатилось по наклонной.
Почему? Возможно, мирный вариант не устраивал американцев. Не было гарантий, что новая власть будет принимать нужные им законы и решения. А сейчас, в период нелегитимной власти, можно протаскивать любые законы - от приема Украины в НАТО и размещения ракет, до перехода на латиницу (с латиницей, понятно, шизофрения, но таков спектр).
Вы еще не забыли про "гарантов"? Ой, а где они? 
Если нацистские боевики похерили соглашения и вообще все правовые основы чего бы то ни было (т.е. "у кого автомат, тот и прав"), то это означает, что никаких правовых путей решения конфликта на данный момент нет. А раз "у кого автомат, тот и прав", то у русских тоже есть автомат. И не один. 
Ведь решение лежало на поверхности все 25 лет т.н. "украинской государственности". Правовое, подчеркиваю, решение. Никто не мешал превратить Украину в федерацию. Больше полномочий восточным регионам. Русский язык становится полноценным государственным языком, работают русские школы. Крым не собирается отделяться. И еще куча плюсов.
Но тогда получается, что никаких "великих укров" не было. И вся эта насаждаемая украинскими историкам и политиками шовинистическая парадигма растворяется в тумане. Резко снижается противопоставление Украины и России. Разумеется, западные "партнеры" этого не могут допустить, посему начинают эксплуатировать местную селюковскую философию (которая, по сути, является набором софизмов для оправдания инфантильности украинцев) на полную мощность. Отчаянно эксплуатировать. Результат налицо, в т.ч. и на этом форуме.

----------


## dtrq

> Подавляющая часть контента - характеризация различных реальных или воображаемых украинских организаций, политиков и сегментов общества, а также Украины в целом как можно более негативными эпитетами (с подведением под это видимости логической базы для связи с захватом Крыма или без оной) с подразумевающимся либо явно выражаемым удовлетворением того, что у этих мерзавцев все очень плохо, а также предвкушение дальнейшего ухудшения ситуации на Украине, иногда даже с выражением активной готовности этому ухудшению способствовать. Это дает русскому человеку неповторимое ощущение самоуважения, целостности сознания и народного единения.

 В этом ничего уникально-русского нет.

----------


## SergeMak

> Если бы русская идея была бы эквивалентна протестантской, то русские жили бы и вели себя, как протестанты. Поскольку этого, очевидно, не наблюдается, претензии выглядят нелепыми. Вторая же часть - негативная, то есть счастье русского человека в принципе невозможно без несчастья кого-либо еще, кого он обожает припечатывать какими-либо нехорошими эпитетами. Более того, по большому счету это требование единственное - без всего остального русский человек счастлив быть может. Содержание дискуссий в российском интернете по крымскому феномену - очередное и вполне наглядное этому подтверждение. Подавляющая часть контента - характеризация различных реальных или воображаемых украинских организаций, политиков и сегментов общества, а также Украины в целом как можно более негативными эпитетами (с подведением под это видимости логической базы для связи с захватом Крыма или без оной) с подразумевающимся либо явно выражаемым удовлетворением того, что у этих мерзавцев все очень плохо, а также предвкушение дальнейшего ухудшения ситуации на Украине, иногда даже с выражением активной готовности этому ухудшению способствовать. Это дает русскому человеку неповторимое ощущение самоуважения, целостности сознания и народного единения.

 Налицо типичные приемы подмены понятий.
Уважаемый, протестантизм - это религия, а не национальность, если вы не в курсе, поэтому сталкивать лбами "великую протестанскую идею" и "русскую национальную идею" как минимум некорректно. Хотя бы потому, что среди русских тоже есть протестанты. Поэтому оставьте весь этот религиозный бред для своей паствы, меня он не трогает.
Национальная идея - это именно национальная идея, то есть идея, связанная с нацией - языком, территорией, историей, традициями. Религия тоже входит в круг этих понятий, но вовсе не доминирует. Раньше мы были язычниками, потом стали православными, потом атеистами, сейчас многие опять пытаются искать Бога, некоторые находят, некоторые нет, религия уже давно перестала быть основополагающим принципом в определении русского национального характера. Более того, так как Россия - страна многонациональная и многоконфессиональная, то искать российскую национальную идею в религиозном чувстве, по крайней мере опасно и недальновидно. Что касается Запада, там картина совершенно такая же, как сказал поэт: "кто верит в Магомета, кто в Аллаха, кто в Исуса, кто ни вот что не верит, даже в черта, назло всем".
Далее, что вы имеете в виду, когда говорите, что русские живут и ведут не так, как протестанты? Если вы имеете в виду уровень жизни населения страны, то он определяется экономическими параметрами государства, а не господствующей религией. В Арабских Эмиратах живут не хуже, чем в Европе. И что значит, "русские ведут себя не так как протестанты"? Это как? В чем разница? А вы в курсе, что на Западе есть не только протестанты, есть еще и католики, например. Вы их тоже в отстой человечества запишите?
Далее, по поводу "второй части". Извините, но термин "страна-изгой" придумали не русские. Похоже, что западный человек не может быть счастлив без унижения человека другой культуры и преследования инакомыслия. Вообще, это просто следствие законов социальной термодинамики. Основное условие существование теплового двигателя состоит в наличие нагревателя и охладителя. Основной духовный закон любой религии, и не только религии, но и любой нравственной концепции, состоит в поощрении высшим счастьем (царствием небесным) за праведную жизнь и в наказании высшим несчастьем (гееной огненной) за тяжкие грехи. Точка. Другого не дано.    
Далее, что касается единственности второй части, извините, но как раз ваши посты подтверждают, что это требование единственное для многих современных украинцев  - насолить "москалям", пусть даже и в ущерб самому себе. Содержание дискуссий в украинском интернете это полностью доказывает.
Теперь, по поводу "предвкушения" ухудшения ситуации и "активной готовности" способствовать этому ухудшению - это явный бред болезненного сознания. По крайней мере, у меня точно нет такого предвкушения, и ни у кого из моих родственников и знакомых точно нет. Да и с чего бы ему быть? Моему сыну в следующем году исполняется 18 лет - призывной возраст, и я совершенно не хочу, чтобы он или его ровесники рисковали своими жизнями из-за того, что украинцы не могут навести порядок в собственном доме. Далее. Как я уже писал ранее, я в числе еще 6 млн. моих соотечественников, в прошлом году и в позапрошлом году ездил отдыхать в Крым. В этом году не поеду, потому что у вас неизвестные люди расстреливают машины ДПС в пригородах Киева и забирают табельное оружие с трупов милиционеров. А на западе страны другие неизвестные люди завладели стрелковым оружием военных частей и милицейских отделений. Таможня позволит мне провести хотя бы газовый балончик для самозащиты? Нет, даже нож отнимет, даже гарпун и ружье для подводной охоты - низзя. Ну и кому от этого стало плохо, что я не смогу потратить на территории Украины несколько десятков тысяч рублей, заработанных в России? Включите мозги, наконец!
На самом деле я очень сочувствую обычным украинским гражданам, не тем, которые майданили за свои 30 серебренников в день, а тем миллионам простых граждан, кто оказался заложником ситуации. Ожидание ухудшения ситуации - это не предвкушение, а результат элементарного анализа. Прежде чем кричать о своей "европейскости" неплохо было бы навести элементарный порядок - остудить самые горячие головы, обеспечить своим соотчественникам и иностранцам элементарную безопасность.
И еще одно. Очень много разглагольствований по поводу демократии, но на самом деле то, что произошло на Украине - это не демократия, потому хотя бы, что демократия означает власть большинства, а в какой мере майдан выражает мнение большинства - большой вопрос.

----------


## SergeMak

Я кажется понял, что означает "поступать как протестанты". Это значит - взрывать атомные бомбы над Хиросимой и Нагасаки, сжигать бомбардировками до тла Лейпциг, Дрезден и Токио, вынашивать планы атомных бомбардировок СССР, поливать напалмом вьетнамские деревушки, бомбить заводы, электростанции, мосты и прочие элементы инфраструктуры в Сербии, выдавая их за "военные объекты", поставлять стингеры афганским душманам, вбамбливать Ирак "в каменный век" и пр. и т.д. и т.п.
Да, мы действительно, не поступаем "по-протестантски". 
Что же касается русской или российской национальной идеи... Я этим летом поменял Ладу на иномарку, закончил ремонт в недавно купленной квартире, в которой сам не живу, а приготовил для ребенка "навырост", прошлом году купил гараж, на прошлой неделе вступил в долевое строительство еще одной квартиры - для другого ребенка. Кем я работаю? Простым сисадмином, а жена моя - проектировщиком, получаю зарплату не выше, чем в среднем по стране, так как регион у нас не самый передовой - в соседних областях люди живут получше. Когда из Украины приезжаю домой, в глаза сразу бросается разница в уровне жизни у нас и у вас. Это сквозит во всем - в том, на каких машинах люди ездят, в количестве машин, в количестве новостроек, в новых улицах и т.д. Собственно в этом и есть национальная идея. Путин предложил людям не великодержавный шовинизм, а перспективу постепенного, пусть медленного, но неуклонного роста благосостояния. И пока что это работает. Не знаю, может быть все дело в нефти и газе, но в моем регионе нет месторождений нефти и газа, да и из промышленности не очень много осталось, в основном только сельское хозяйство развито, а благосостояние народа постепенно улучшается. Вот и вся идея. Пока человек строит реализуемые планы на будущее и добивается их осуществления, ему не нужна никакая другая идея. Когда у человека ничего нет реального за душой - он живет бесплотными идеями.

----------


## it-ogo

> В этом ничего уникально-русского нет.

 Разумеется, в той или иной степени в разное время и по разным поводам это присутствует у всех (наверное) народов, однако именно в случае с русским это принимает характер единственной национальной идеи. Такая реакция абсолютно универсальна и шаблонна для любого вопроса, вызывающего общественный интерес, будь то международные конфликты - с участием России, или без, протесты оппозиции - в России, или нет, взаимоотношения конфессий или этнических мафий - в России, или вне ее, геи - везде, особенности операционных систем, модель жизни успешных государств Запада, право- и леворульные автомобили и т.д. Что интересно, вопросы, обладающие слабым потенциалом для пестования такой реакции в центр внимания русского общества обычно не попадают вообще. Другие народы могут скорбеть, смеяться, ужасаться, умиляться, русские (как сообщество любого размера, а не по отдельности) - только истекать желчью. 
Собственно, никаких америк я не открываю, достаточно распространены наблюдения типа "На английском форуме задаешь вопрос - получаешь ответ, на израильском форуме задаешь вопрос - тебе задают вопрос, на русском форуме задаешь вопрос - тебе подробно объясняют, почему ты mooduck." Это необходимо форумчанам-завсегдатаям для поддержания атмосферы единства.

----------


## SergeMak

> Разумеется, в той или иной степени в разное время и по разным поводам это присутствует у всех (наверное) народов, однако именно в случае с русским это принимает характер единственной национальной идеи. Такая реакция абсолютно универсальна и шаблонна для любого вопроса, вызывающего общественный интерес, будь то международные конфликты - с участием России, или без, протесты оппозиции - в России, или нет, взаимоотношения конфессий или этнических мафий - в России, или вне ее, геи - везде, особенности операционных систем, модель жизни успешных государств Запада, право- и леворульные автомобили и т.д. Что интересно, вопросы, обладающие слабым потенциалом для пестования такой реакции в центр внимания русского общества обычно не попадают вообще. Другие народы могут скорбеть, смеяться, ужасаться, умиляться, русские (как сообщество любого размера, а не по отдельности) - только истекать желчью. 
> Собственно, никаких америк я не открываю, достаточно распространены наблюдения типа "На английском форуме задаешь вопрос - получаешь ответ, на израильском форуме задаешь вопрос - тебе задают вопрос, на русском форуме задаешь вопрос - тебе подробно объясняют, почему ты mooduck." Это необходимо форумчанам-завсегдатаям для поддержания атмосферы единства.

 А на украинском форуме тебе подробно объясняют, что во всем виноваты москали. Украинская национальная идея?

----------


## it-ogo

> А на украинском форуме тебе подробно объясняют, что во всем виноваты москали. Украинская национальная идея?

 На украинском форуме может сложиться по-всякому. Украинская национальная идея все еще не сформирована и достаточно велико влияние русской национальной идеи, так что можете вляпаться в то же самое, хотя и в среднем с меньшей вероятностью.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я предложил тебе разложить все по полочкам, чтобы выяснить точное место расхождения наших позиций на уровне аксиом. Нестыковку аксиоматических систем преодолеть нельзя, но можно выявить в чистом виде.

 Вау, it-ogo, ты просто какая-то неординарная личность! Ведёшь дискуссию в нескольких разных плоскостях, просто сеанс одновременной игры..  ::  
Вряд ли у нас с тобой могут быть какие-то заметные разногласия на аксиоматическом уровне, т.к. наш, как ты выразился, hardware штамповался на практически одном заводе. Матан у тебя возможно будет покруче моего, но и моего матана, рискну предположить, вполне достаточно для применения простых логических элементов. А разница конечных моделей, с моей точки зрения, возникает в основном из-за неполноты исходных данных. А исходные данные ВСЕГДА неполны. И всегда полезно их дополнить..  ::  
В чём смысл моих дискуссий на форуме? Ну, я там смотрю, читаю новости, прихожу к каким-то сырым и предварительным выводам и язык чешется с умными людьми обсудить. Они мои выводы топчут, я их выводы топчу, и так потихонечнку что-то выкристаллизовывается в моей рептильей голове. То есть, я полагаю дискуссию только тогда продуктивной, когда какие-то спорные моменты принимаются в каком-то виде обеими сторонами, а посему количество спорных моментов уменьшается. 
Привожу конкретных пример из нашей дискуссии. Долго мы ходили вокруг да около и вдруг мы нащупали реальный переломный момент, который может изменить или мою модель или твою. Ситуация с законностью/легитимностью независимости Крыма. Ты говоришь - на штыках нелегитимно, я говорю - по-другому незаконно, ты говоришь - дай конкретный пример. Тут я, полагая твою честную заинтересованность разобраться в ситуации, отвечаю - вот пример. И жду, что ты скажешь что-то типа: "ну да, мои исходные данные оказались неполные, каюсь, пропаганда Украины по Крыму - очередное враньё," а вместо этого я получаю ответ на полстраницы о том, что я говорю неинтересно и всё долбаю в одну точку.. Значит, какой вывод я должен сделать? Я делаю простой вывод, что моё предположение [о твоей честной заинтересованности разобраться в ситуации] является ошибочным, любые доводы, которые я смогу предоставить для тебя никакого значения не имеют, а значит для меня такая дискуссия теряет всякий смысл. Вот такая-вот белокрокодильская логика..  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Вау, it-ogo, ты просто какая-то неординарная личность! Ведёшь дискуссию в нескольких разных плоскостях, просто сеанс одновременной игры..

 Надо полагать, это синоним понятия "шизофреник". Есть немножко.   

> Привожу конкретных пример из нашей дискуссии. Долго мы ходили вокруг да около и вдруг мы нащупали реальный переломный момент, который может изменить или мою модель или твою. Ситуация с законностью/легитимностью независимости Крыма. Ты говоришь - на штыках нелегитимно, я говорю - по-другому незаконно, ты говоришь - дай конкретный пример. Тут я, полагая твою честную заинтересованность разобраться в ситуации, отвечаю - вот пример. И жду, что ты скажешь что-то типа: "ну да, мои исходные данные оказались неполные, каюсь, пропаганда Украины по Крыму - очередное враньё," а вместо этого я получаю ответ на полстраницы о том, что я говорю неинтересно и всё долбаю в одну точку.. Значит, какой вывод я должен сделать? Я делаю простой вывод, что моё предположение [о твоей честной заинтересованности разобраться в ситуации] является ошибочным, любые доводы, которые я смогу предоставить для тебя никакого значения не имеют, а значит для меня такая дискуссия теряет всякий смысл. Вот такая-вот белокрокодильская логика..

 Каюсь, грешен. Мои плакания на твою неинтересность забираю в обратный зад, приношу извинения и принимаю отповедь. Спиши на усталость, грипп и хандру. 
Что касается ситуации с законностью/легитимностью... То, что я подразумевал - это все-таки не "легитимность", хотя и в чем-то близко. Скажем, это потенциал развития. А что касается законности в политической жизни Украины и Крыма... Знаешь, я просто забыл, что ты эмигрант, и можешь рассматривать ее как серьезный аргумент, поэтому и отмахнулся. 
Политическое законодательство Украины и, особенно, Крыма работает от случая к случаю. Есть некий баланс, но писаный закон не играет в нем заметной роли. Центризбирком и СБУ могли предупреждать сколько им влезет, но если бы хоть кого-то из многочисленных и открытых сепаратистов попытались бы за это арестовать, случился бы такой жуткий кризис, который я бы никак не смог пропустить. Не забывай, что Россия по любому такому поводу сразу же начинала трясти штыками, и этого было более, чем достаточно, чтобы обезопаситься от любого силового давления Киева. 
Кроме того, вариант с самостоятельным обретением Крымом хотя бы относительной независимости уже отпал и неактуален, посему мне малоинтересен.

----------


## Crocodile

> Кроме того, вариант с самостоятельным обретением Крымом хотя бы относительной независимости уже отпал и неактуален, посему мне малоинтересен.

 Лично моё отношение к вступлению Крыма в состав России такое слабо-негативное. Во-первых, я согласен с Рамилем, что для России Крым будет головной болью. Во-вторых, насколько мне известны настроения в Крыму, люди там предпочли бы независимость вступлению в состав РФ. Но, при постановке вопроса Россия или Украина, большинство, я уверен ответят - Россия. Это если без подтасовок, чего ждать затруднительно. А вот если вопрос: Украина, Россия или независимость, большинство скажет - независимость. В третьих, независимость татаров устроит, на крайняк придётся жить тихо-мирно ещё пару поколений и только тогда начинать мутить снова, а вот быть частью состава РФ совсем не входит в их планы, ибо РФ все вопросы про провозглашение республик без их спроса решает кардинально. Очевидно, что аннексии Крыма Запад не признает, а значит появится легитимация (и возможность реальной поддержки) крымско-татарского терроризма (SURPRIZE!)   

> А что касается законности в политической жизни Украины и Крыма... Знаешь, я просто забыл, что ты эмигрант, и можешь рассматривать ее как серьезный аргумент, поэтому и отмахнулся.

 Ну, вот опять. Законно-незаконно решает СБУ, а оно реально расследует деятельность, вызывает людей и делает им слона или ласточку, я же тебе ссылку прислал на конкретный случай, с конкретным человеком. А отмахнуться можно только если изначально эта тема замалчивается официальной Украинской пропагандой (тм), жертвой который стал не только ты. А сейчас уже накал страстей такой, что всем вообще всё до лампочки. Как, помнится, говаривал главный герой у Хэма: "Сначала надо взорвать мост."

----------


## Crocodile

Кстати, it-ogo, дискуссия про независимость Крыма возникла у нас с тобой лишь после того, как ты выразился в духе: "они топчут своим военным сапогом по моей земле [...]", на что я сказал, что чья земля Крым - это может и вопрос, но уж точне не украинская. И украинские политики такие же преступники с имперскими амбициями, которые они приписывают РФ. Ничуть не лучше. Отсюда возникло всё остальное. Человек не может знать всего. Ты лучше понимаешь в реалиях Украины, я лучше понимаю в реалиях Крыма. Не это проблема. Проблема - твоё очевидное нежелание критически взглянуть на вещи. Ты как встал на одну позицию, так там и стоишь, и отбиваешься. Не верю я, что это от недостатка мышления, ты уже сто раз доказал свой уровень. Значит, это просто прикол такой для тебя - выпустить пар, отфутболить все возражения. Неинтересно тебе сейчас ничего обдумывать. "Сначала надо взорвать мост." Как то так..

----------


## SergeMak

> На украинском форуме может сложиться по-всякому. Украинская национальная идея все еще не сформирована и достаточно велико влияние русской национальной идеи, так что можете вляпаться в то же самое, хотя и в среднем с меньшей вероятностью.

 Угу, или, например, вляпаться в такое:  

> Однако в дальнейшем приоритетом любых международных действий Украины и ее граждан должно стать всемерное противодействие РФ по любым вопросам, ослабление ее позиций и, в идеале, способствование разделению оной на независимые части.

 Знаете, что мне это напоминает? Один из КВН-ов эпохи перестройки (еще до развала Союза). Одна украинская команда пародировала националиста: "Хай гирше тай гирше живуть кляты москали и тильки у ридной Украйини усэ так гарнэсэнько, усэ так чудэснэнько..."
Помнится, когда я служил в армии, у нас много было ребят из Ворошиловграда. Это было время перестройки. Ребята были уверены на 100%, что Украина кормит весь Союз, а Россия, естественно, обирает Украину. Помниться, кому-то с родины написали о дефиците какого-то продукта - колбасы или масла. Товарищ возмущался на всю казарму. Я ему говорю, что в центральной России уже со времен олимпиады не видели ни колбасы, ни несоленого масла, а он в ответ: "Ну и что? Вы там на заводах и институтах в тепле сидите, а я каждый день под землю спускаюсь и жизнью рискую. И если у меня не будет свежего масла для бутерброда, я в шахту не полезу!" И я с ним солидарен. Но еще, помнится, в те же годы ходили по Крещатику толпы "руховцев" и носили плакаты "Хто зйив мое м'ясо?"
Только вот что интересно. Союз развалился, Украина больше кормить нас не обязана, а жить россияне хуже не стали. Наоборот. Картошка, мука, крупы (кроме риса, который нам привозят из Краснодара), бобовые, молочные продукты - все местного производства и все в изобилии. Каждый день на рынках - фермерские свинина, говядина, разнообразные мясные продукты. Скажете, мы это все за нефть покупаем? Ничего подобного. Зачем нам Украина? Какая такая всесоюзная житница, кого она кормила, если кругом дефицит сплошной был? Я был несказанно удивлен обнаружив, что в Украине молочные продукты стоят дороже, чем в России. Правда, колбаса - дешевле. Но суть не в этом. Суть в том, что пресловутый миф об Украине, как о всесоюзной житнице, похоже, еще один советский миф, удачно внедренный Кобой в сознание среднестатистического совка. В реальности же центральная Россия всегда была донором всего, от продуктов питания до человеческих кадров, для развития и поддержки ненасытных национальных регионов. И самым ненасытным, бесстыжим и неблагодарным регионом оказалась Украина. Так что, похоже, одна из версий национальной идеи Украины сформирована уже давным-давно: "хай гирше тай гирше живуть кляти москали", что вы нам по доброй воле и озвучили - никто ведь за язык не тянул. Оно и понятно - ничто так не сплачивает нацию, как образ общего врага, пусть даже и вымышленного.

----------


## SergeMak

> чья земля Крым - это может и вопрос, но уж точне не украинская.

 Я ж уже приводил цитату. Наука говорит, что когда-то по Крыму гулял неандерталец и охотился на медведя. Так что Крым - родина неандертальцев и медведей. А тавры, греки, генуэзцы, татары, русские, украинцы - это все интервенты поганые.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я ж уже приводил цитату. Наука говорит, что когда-то по Крыму гулял неандерталец и охотился на медведя. Так что Крым - родина неандертальцев и медведей. А тавры, греки, генуэзцы, татары, русские, украинцы - это все интервенты поганые.

 Не, интервенты - это те, кто принял сторону медведей в их вооружённом противостоянии против неандертальцев. А потом, устроив лапами медведей геноцид неандертальцев, посадил бы в Крыму марионеточное правительство медведей. Тут же совсем другая история.

----------


## it-ogo

Крок, вот уж не думал у тебя любимый мозоль найти. Знаешь, в том, что я у тебя читаю, я вообще не вижу разницы позиций с моей. Я вижу разницу акцентов. То, что для тебя существенно, мне - малоинтересно, ибо только часть целого вот и все. Ну давай разберем твои акценты. 
Твою ссылку на "случай с конкретным человеком" я пропустил, извини. То есть вот даже сейчас искал и не нашел. Только ссылку на предупреждение центризберкома, да блог еще раньше. Так что не знаю, о чем ты, пардон. Продублируй, плиз. 
Но судя по контексту, СБУ замордовало какого-то человека, правда? А хочешь пару историй от меня? Например, когда человека - уважаемого, знакомого мне лично - директора школы - исчезнула без вести и несколько дней мордовала в пресс-хате с кумами обычная милиция, очень круто мордовала. Безо всяких политических мотивов, по просьбочке крутого знакомого с родственничком на постах в партии власти. И даже не из-за денег, просто чтобы научить, кто в жизни хозяин. Не накинул баллов ребеночку. 
А потом, когда я рассыпаюсь в тирадах о том, что майдан пошел против произвола органов и чиновного хамства, потому что достало (да-да, пропаганда), потому что надо научиться иногда выйти на улицу, ты говоришь, что они преступники? Империалисты? Крым хотят обидеть? А может ты просто в чем-то не разобрался? Или ты не это говоришь? Наверное не это. А где же тогда противоречия? 
Я говорю, что так будет всегда, пока люди с самого низа и на всех уровнях не станут контролировать все эти органы. Ты что-то возразил? 
Я говорю, что захват Крыма проявится в том, что люди опять начнут истерить по поводу геополитики, как в России, и так и не дойдут до сути, именно поэтому это удар по Украине и по Крыму - в том числе, или не в том числе. И именно в этом духе я всегда и выражался, что бы тебе там не прочиталось.

----------


## Crocodile

> Твою ссылку на "случай с конкретным человеком" я пропустил, извини. То есть вот даже сейчас искал и не нашел. Только ссылку на предупреждение центризберкома, да блог еще раньше. Так что не знаю, о чем ты, пардон. Продублируй, плиз.

 Дык, завсегда пожалуйста. http://masterrussian.net/f16/разные-...24/#post259024   

> А хочешь пару историй от меня?

 Охотно верю. И про пресс-хату тоже. Ты считаешь, что при Ющенко это было бы невозможно? Или, может, ты серьёзно думаешь, что при Яценюке этого не будет? Как ты говоришь, не смешите мои тапочки. Грустно так смешите.  
В 17-м вот тоже про власть народа, про контроль на местах за чиновниками, которые задрали. И чего? Грустно в это верить опять и заново.  ::

----------


## SergeMak

> А потом, когда я рассыпаюсь в тирадах о том, что майдан пошел против произвола органов и чиновного хамства, потому что достало (да-да, пропаганда), потому что надо научиться иногда выйти на улицу, ты говоришь, что они преступники?

 Те, кто кидал коктейли Молотова и булыжники - однозначно преступники. Те, кто палил в "Беркут" из ПМов и дробовиков - преступники. Остальные оказались заложниками. Но вдвойне преступники те, кто спонсировал 4-месячное стояние на майдане, кто обучал подростков тактике революционных действий и те, кто расставил на крышах зданий снайперов, стрелявших этим подросткам в спину. Я более чем уверен, что это одни и те же люди.

----------


## alexsms

> Я кажется понял, что означает "поступать как протестанты".

 Кажется, что в предыдущих постах имелась в виду теория выдающегося немецкого социолога Макса Вебера, которую он изложил в своём великолепном труде "Протестантская этика и дух капитализма". В 2014 году отмечается 120-летие этого мыслителя. Теория является, в некотором роде, антитезой марксистскому пониманию истории и развития капитализма. Краткое изложение этой замечательной книги даёт г. Кургинян здесь (Дух Капитализма - YouTube). При этом имеется в виду весь постлютеровский протестантизм пуританского и кальвинисткого толка, т.е. начиная с 16 века. К началу 20 века, когда писалась книга, капитализм, как его понимали Вебер и Маркс (а Вебер говорит и о "духе капитализма"), уже сформировался. Одновременно, та протестантская этика, уже начала видоизменяться под влиянием модерна и самого западного капитализма, в развитии которого, как думает Вебер, эта протестантская этика сыграла огромную роль.  
Естественно, говоря о протестантизме, у Вебера речь идёт только о религии и этике, формирующейся в связи с ней (рационализация жизни и хозяйственной деятельности, а в дальнейшем и развитие капитализма в буржуазном смысле им понимается и обосновывается в прямой связи с этой этикой; при этом происходит попытка критики марксистского толкования истории и ведется полемика с тем взглядом на развитие капитализма, который изложен Зомбартом в книге "Буржуа"). Протестантизм у Вебера ни в коей мере не означает какую-либо национальность. Распространение протестантизма в США (именно тех направлений, которые в веберовском понимании дали толчок развитию "духа капитализма") произошло в силу известных исторических причин (как известно, носители этих взглядов были значимой группой среди первых поселенцев). 
Т.е., если говоря о протестантизме и его роли в истории обществ, ссылаться именно на теорию Вебера, следует помнить, что Вебер имеет в виду исторический протестантизм определенных направлений (существовавших до него или современных ему), а также только хозяйственную деятельность (т.е. речь совершенно не идет об отношении между разными странами, тем более о конфликтах между странами). При этом сам Вебер указывает, что к началу 20 века описываемые им социальные воздействия уже можно рассматривать в исторической перспективе, т.е. дух капитализма уже сформирован, модерн правит бал; и уже давно бродит известный призрак, о котором говорит Маркс. 
См.: Вебер. М., Избранные произведения, М. 1990 (стр. 44-307)

----------


## SergeMak

> Кажется, что в предыдущих постах имелась в виду теория выдающегося немецкого социолога Макса Вебера, которую он изложил в своём великолепном труде "Протестантская этика и дух капитализма".

 Спасибо за разъяснения, о мудрейший! О "протестатской этике" по версии Вебера я слышал, но у товарища оппонента было именно нечто под ником "протестанская идея", а не "этика", причем противопоставленная понятию "национальная идея". Так как капитализм является глобальным пректом, как впрочем и христианство (причем любого толка, ибо "во Христе нет ни эллина, ни иудея"), то подгонять или противопоставлять эти идеи национальной идее какой-либо конкретной нации совершенно бессмысленно. Об этом я товарищу и написал. А примеры наглядного использования "протестанской этики" вполне в духе Вебера. Например, можно легко оправдать ядерную бомбежку Хиросимы, опираясь на "протестанскую этику" чем амеры регулярно и с удовольствием занимаются. Как известно, США до сих пор не раскаялись в этом поступке. Ведь Джапы отчаянно сопротивлялись американскому наступлению, использовали мирных жителей в качестве живого щита и оставляли после себя буквально выжженую землю. Так что при рациональном взвешивании, еще не известно, сколько было бы жертв со стороны американских и японских военнослужащих, а также мирного населения, не примени американцы эту меру устрашения. Как видите, "рационализация жизни и хозяйственной деятельности" торжествует. Точно также рационально обусловлены действия снайперов на Майдане Незалежности. Ноги опять растут из "протестанской этики".

----------


## it-ogo

> Кажется, что в предыдущих постах имелась в виду

 Алекс, я в восхищении! На такое изощренное издевательство, как рассыпание этого бисера в нашем свинюшнике не способен даже я! С другой стороны, вы подорвали мою постмодернистскую хохму, хотя она, конечно, уже себя исчерпала.   

> Дык, завсегда пожалуйста. http://masterrussian.net/f16/разные-мысли-и-соображения-вокруг-событий-в-украине-перенос-постов-22338-post259024/#post259024

 Кого-то вызвали в СБУ и о чем-то предупредили. Да, я открывал это и тогда, вспоминаю. И так и не понял, чем это примечательно и должно быть принципиально ново для меня. И чему это противоречит.    

> Охотно верю. И про пресс-хату тоже. Ты считаешь, что при Ющенко это было бы невозможно? Или, может, ты серьёзно думаешь, что при Яценюке этого не будет? Как ты говоришь, не смешите мои тапочки. Грустно так смешите.

 Ты что-то такое уже говорил и я что-то уже отвечал. Типа люди, контроль, майдан, духовный подъем, объединяющий фактор. Где противоречия-то? И новый взгляд?  
Или у тебя есть альтернативный тезис? Как нам обустроить?    

> В 17-м вот тоже про власть народа, про контроль на местах за чиновниками, которые задрали. И чего? Грустно в это верить опять и заново.

 Так ведь не только в 17-м, не только в России. Такое бывало очень часто и во многих местах и странах. И имело очень разные последствия. Зачем тебе самый катастрофический пример? Для пущего пессимизма? Нет, если хочешь анализ отличий Российской империи 1917-го от Украины 2014-го, ничего невозможного в этом нет.  Но мне не интересно. "Милая, ты такая умная у меня, придумай сама."

----------


## it-ogo

> Грустно в это верить опять и заново.

 Грустно не верить. Верить не грустно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Грустно не верить. Верить не грустно.

 Ну, как ты говоришь, уже не важно. Пришла злобная Федерация и растоптала грубым военным сапогом все светлые начинания. Начиная с этого момента, всю вину просьба валить на неё как на главную виновницу становления пресс-хат.   

> Или у тебя есть альтернативный тезис? Как нам обустроить?

 Ты будешь удивлён, но "разруха - не в клозетах, а в головах". Поколениями люди воспитывались по принципу "не важно что ты знаешь, важно кого ты знаешь" и "ты - мне, я - тебе". Так мы адаптировались к условиям окружающей среды. Теперь приходят люди и говорят: "все готовы стать как Греция, Италия, Испания Норвегия, нужна только искра. Да будет искра!"  
Обустроить нам можно только продолжением эволюционного процесса в изменившейся среде обитания. Придёт глобализация и Сеть в каждый дом и растопчет своими сапогами все прежние навыки за пару поколений, попромоутит трасперенси (смотри сколько всего снимают и выкладывают), уконтролит проявления индивидуальности. Вот тогда и наступит абсолютно прозрачный бескоррумпрованный рай на бытовом уровне, и тайна индивидуальностей Третьей планеты постепенно улетучится в Космос забытия..

----------


## maxmixiv

> сколько всего снимают и выкладывают

 Уже скоро нет Антироссийские статьи журналистов приравняют к госпреступлению - Известия

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну, как ты говоришь, уже не важно. Пришла злобная Федерация и растоптала грубым военным сапогом все светлые начинания. Начиная с этого момента, всю вину просьба валить на неё как на главную виновницу становления пресс-хат.

 Именно так, Крок, именно так. И теперь от этого никуда не уйти. Может злобная Федерация и не единственный виновник, но она торжественно доказала свою возможность, способность и желание принять на себя эту ответственность. Г-н Пу легким движением руки сделал очевидным, что нормальная жизнь Украины невозможна без либо железного занавеса, либо кардинального ослабления РФ. А также наделил украинских граждан моральным правом и гражданской обязанностью иметь и распространять как можно более отрицательную точку зрения, об РФ, ее политике, лидерах, населении и внутренних делах, что раньше было абсолютно не нашим с-чьим делом. А вот иметь мнение об украинских внутренних делах - все еще абсолютно не с-чье дело граждан РФ, особенно сейчас. Такая вот морально-асимметричная ситуация сложилась, как бы противно мне это не было. Страсти со временем утихнут, но долг останется. Наши души отравлены.   

> Ты будешь удивлён, но "разруха - не в клозетах, а в головах". Поколениями люди воспитывались по принципу "не важно что ты знаешь, важно кого ты знаешь" и "ты - мне, я - тебе". Так мы адаптировались к условиям окружающей среды. Теперь приходят люди и говорят: "все готовы стать как Греция, Италия, Испания Норвегия, нужна только искра. Да будет искра!"  
> Обустроить нам можно только продолжением эволюционного процесса в изменившейся среде обитания. Придёт глобализация и Сеть в каждый дом и растопчет своими сапогами все прежние навыки за пару поколений, попромоутит трасперенси (смотри сколько всего снимают и выкладывают), уконтролит проявления индивидуальности. Вот тогда и наступит абсолютно прозрачный бескоррумпрованный рай на бытовом уровне, и тайна индивидуальностей Третьей планеты постепенно улетучится в Космос забытия..

 Согласен. И даже предпочел бы этот вариант. Лучше бы, чтобы переволюций не было, если бы я был командир Чукотки, то так бы и распорядился - страсти надо было перенести на выборы, сделать более управляемыми и т.д. (От российских снайперов, правда никто никогда не застрахован.) Но мы имеет то, что есть. Вопрос был в том, что делать сейчас, а не в том, что было быбабубы. Ответ "искать кукловода в Пентагоне и сливаться в объединяющей ненависти к нему с братским российским народом" не предлагать - он тоже в связи с последними событиями отсеялся полностью.

----------


## alexsms

> ...но у товарища оппонента было именно нечто под ником "протестанская идея", а не "этика", причем противопоставленная понятию "национальная идея". .

 На это я и намекал; т.е. в предыдущих постах всеми говорилось о неких "протестантских" явлениях. Мне послышалось искажённое эхо Макса Вебера. Т.е. мне известно, что Вебер имел в виду совсем другое. И о некоей "протестантской *идее*" немецкий мыслитель не говорил, т.к. в его теории её не существует (в его теории также не идёт речь об отношениях между странами, он говорит именно о хозяйственной деятельности. Смысл любой теории - объяснить некое конкретное явление. В данном случае делается попытка объяснить только развитие капитализма, причем "буржуазного капитализма", как он понимался в начале 20 в.).

----------


## SergeMak

> Г-н Пу легким движением руки сделал очевидным, что нормальная жизнь Украины невозможна без либо железного занавеса, либо кардинального ослабления РФ.

 Нет, это украинцы своими майданами доказали, что нормальная жизнь Украины невозможна по определению. А РФ и другим странам остается только констатировать факт, что региональный проект "Украина" оказался нежизеспособным.
С другой стороны, как говорил ослик Иа, "удивляться не приходится". Украина была изначально придумана "сверху" правительствами других стран и собрана из плохо подогнанных осколков разных антогонистичных империй. Потом в нее вбухали кучу денег - на строительство предприятий, дорог и пр. и пр. и отпустили в свободное плаванье. Оказалось, что подарки быстро проелись, а то, что даром досталось, мало ценится. Вот и ищет Украина, куда бы теперь приткнуться - в Евросоюз захотелось, в НАТО. То есть опять же налицо неспособность и нежелание самостоятельно нести на себе бремя суверенитета - хочется свалить его на могучие плечи новой европейской империи.
Только боюсь, как бы ваши розовые мечты опять не разбились о твердый угол реальности. Кормить вас задарма никто не собирается. Демографическая ситуация в Украине неблагоприятна. Каждый год население сокращается на 100 тыс.чел. Можно спрогнозировать еще и отток активного работоспособного населения на заработки в страны Евросоюза. А под боком у вас - бурно развивающаяся Турция, где население прирастает по миллиону душ в год. Вот и думайте, какое будущее вас ожидает.
Кстати, слово "майдан" означает "базарная площадь, рынок". "Майдан незалежности" - "рынок независимости", соответственно. Собственно, чем Украина последнее десятилетие увлеченно занимается - пытается подороже продать свою независимость.

----------


## it-ogo

> На это я и намекал; т.е. в предыдущих постах всеми говорилось о неких "протестантских" явлениях. Мне послышалось искажённое эхо Макса Вебера. Т.е. мне известно, что Вебер имел в виду совсем другое. И о некоей "протестантской *идее*" немецкий мыслитель не говорил, т.к. в его теории её не существует (в его теории также не идёт речь об отношениях между странами, он говорит именно о хозяйственной деятельности.

 То есть по другим пунктам моих выступлений у вас возражений нет, чем я вполне удовлетворен.   

> Смысл любой теории - объяснить некое конкретное явление.

 Мне кажется, вы путаете теорию с гипотезой. Смысл теории в частности - предоставление понятийного аппарата для объяснения явлений в некоей сфере.

----------


## SergeMak

> (От российских снайперов, правда никто никогда не застрахован.)

  

> Мне кажется, вы путаете теорию с гипотезой.

 Я бы попросил не выдавать гипотезу за неоспоримый факт. Это может быть истолковано как клевета. Армейский шеврон можно купить в любом военторге. Давайте дождемся результатов настоящего расследования. Правда, смутное чувство мне подсказывает, что этих результатов мы никогда не узнаем.

----------


## alexsms

> Мне кажется, вы путаете теорию с гипотезой. Смысл теории в частности - предоставление понятийного аппарата для объяснения явлений в некоей сфере.

 Теория (восходит к _греч_. _описание, рассмотрение_) - это попытка объяснить некоторое явление. Она может быть верной (объяснить это явление) или неверной/частично верной. Для того, чтобы выяснить (подтвердить) основательность/безосновательность теории, используют гипотезы. Цель и задача гипотезы - определить, верна ли теория или нет. Гипотеза - предположение, попытка установить истинность теории. (греч. _hypothesis_ - основание, предположение). Если гипотеза подтверждает, что теория верна, то есть ещё большие основания предполагать, что теория объясняет явление. Если гипотеза не подтверждает теорию, то следует признать, что теория ошибочна, либо теорию могут изменить, создать новую и т.п.  Возможно, попытка Вебера объяснить развитие капитализма с трудом тянет на полноценную "теорию" (принято считать, что теория - это нечто солидное, и, конечно, с понятийным аппаратом - это безусловно), но формально его взгляд можно назвать теорией. Однако к теме форума это уже не имеет отношения. Насчёт остальных вопросов, сказать ничего не могу, поскольку редко что-то тут читаю.

----------


## SergeMak

> Теория (восходит к _греч_. _описание, рассмотрение_) - это попытка объяснить некоторое явление. Она может быть верной (объяснить это явление) или неверной/частично верной.

 Иными словами, существует некоторая теория, не вполне доказуемая (как и все гуманитарные теории), что существуют некоторые особые ценности, назовем их "протестантскими", которые способствовали развитию в определенных странах определенного рода капитализма. Допустим. Правда, теория не объясняет, почему в таких странах, как, например, Япония, капитализм мог развиться без протестантизма? Возможно, традиционные языческие синтаистские ценности каким-то образом близки к протестантским, либо же японский капитализм какой-то не такой?
Врочем, это не важно. Важно другое. Важна не теория, а некритичное отношение к ней. Товарищ считает, что российский человек как-то "не правильно" живет и поступает, так как ему чужды "правильные" протестантские ценности. То есть недоказанная теория в мозгах нашего неофита объявляется в качестве абсолютной истины, а потом все человечество делится, соответственно, на две больших группы:
1. Тех, кто принял пресловутые абсолютные ценности рационального подхода к поведению и стал передовым во всех смыслах;
2. Тех, кто продолжает цепляться за свои устаревшие традиционные иррациональные ценности и идеи, например "жить по совести" или идею справедливости и является обузой человечества и камнем преткновения на пути к счастливому будущему рациональных тварей.
Причем, хочу обратить внимание на важный момент в сознании нашего товарища: он считает, что обладание определенными ценностями является не сознательным выбором каждого человека, а обусловоено почти исключительно его национальностью. Или даже не национальностью, а гражданством. Иными словами, есть народы, исповедающие "правильные" ценности и с ними надо дружить, а есть, исповедующие заведомо ущербные, и их полагается всячески гнобить, поносить, наказывать. Характерно то, что главная западная же ценность - свобода личности, право человека на индивидуальность отвергается на корню. Да это и понятно, человек, ценящий свою индивидуальность и способный на критический стиль мышления, вряд ли захочет быть пушечным мясом на майдане. Для совершения революций больше подходят толпы обезумевших баранов.
Не знаю, какое вы дадите определение такому образу мышления, я считаю это неонацизмом.

----------


## it-ogo

Lenta.ru: Бывший ССС
Этот парень либо здорово лукавит, либо обманывает сам себя. Русской культуры в нем практически нет. Иначе бы он говорил не то, что говорит, а то, что говорю я.

----------


## Crocodile

> Г-н Пу легким движением руки сделал очевидным, что нормальная жизнь Украины невозможна без либо железного занавеса, либо кардинального ослабления РФ.

 Чувствую, ты так и не прочёл мой рулон. Грубых вмешательств во внутреннюю политку Украины, на мой взгляд, было две. Ну, вот честно ответь себе на вопрос: если бы ЕС не ввела санкции, смогли бы смелые майдановцы сокрушить всю мощь силовиков? Мне представляется, что не могли. А вот как только ЕС лёгким движеним руки сдуло всех ответственных товарищей спасать своё честно награбленно бабло, и у силовиков ВНЕЗАПНО не осталось руководства на местах, вот тогда всё и повалилось. И сказка о голубых далях стала былью. Не могу понять, как ты не видишь аналогии с другим грубым вмешательством во внутреннюю политку Украины и наличии другой версии сказки о голубых далях? По логике вещей, не будь злобного федеративного сапога, ты бы сделал сейчас вывод о том, что нормальная жизнь Украины невозможна без либо железного занавеса, либо кардинального ослабления ЕС? 
Обрати внимание ещё вот на что. ЕС уже пошла на попятный и готова всем дать переходить. Но тут оказалось, что главный поборник демократии уже захлопал своими крыльями и какбе уже повернул свой клюв. Вот какое дело, скажи мне, США до Украины и Крыма? Предлагаю свой вариант ответа и разрешаю его топтать. С моей точки зрения, та монолитность Запада, которая рисуется для нашего хомекобрата, суть фикция. Экономически, США и ЕС - очень себе нехилые такие враги. Быстрое урегулирование ситуации выгодно ЕС, но не особенно выгодно США - пусть ЕС тоже чуток полихорадит, ну там рынок поскачет, пусть работа бизнесов нарушится из-за санкций (это при такой энергетической зависимости от РФ!).. Ибо, как известно, кому война, а кому другое.   

> Согласен. И даже предпочел бы этот вариант.

 /* Матроскин mode on */
Ура!! Заработало!!
/* Матроскин mode off */ 
Значит мирный вариант всё-такие существует и искра НЕ НУЖНА. История, какбе об этом нам и летописит.   

> Но мы имеет то, что есть. Вопрос был в том, что делать сейчас [...]

 Ну, главный вопрос - КНОУ - мы уже с тобой играючи разршили, так что теперь дело за малым - искать выход из сложившейся ситуации. Такой прогресс в переговорах меня устраивает.  ::   
Хорошо, давай подумаем вместе. Вот, там злобная Федерация дико настаивала и продолжает настаивать на соблюдении соглашений от 21 февраля. Типа какое-то коалиционное правительство. Неужели так было сложно (до появления вежливый людей) выполнить свои же собственные обещания после ноты РФ? До выборов недалеко, зачем так настаивать на временном правительстве и досрочных выборах? И из-за этого ввести свою страну в такое ужасное положение? Ведь это не просто безответственность - это государственное преступление. Как ты сам говорил - у кого власть, тот и ответственный, не так ли? Что уж такого страшного в том соглашении от 21 февраля? Реакция злобной Федерации понятна - её прокатили. Плюс НАТО замаячит через 5 лет и если сейчас не выстоим и отступим, то через 5 лет будет ещё хуже и отступать будет некуда. А вот реакция Украины чем продиктована?

----------


## Ramil

> Lenta.ru: Бывший ССС
> Этот парень либо здорово лукавит, либо обманывает сам себя. Русской культуры в нем практически нет. Иначе бы он говорил не то, что говорит, а то, что говорю я.

 Этот парень молотит бабло гастролями по России. Как только ему перекрыли здесь кислород, он запел совсем по-другому.
Патриоты - такие патриоты.

----------


## Hanna

> Я из Киева, и в Крым несколько раз по весне ходила в походы по  Караби-айле. Чудесная, нетронутая природа! А теперь российские алигархи,  наверное, целятся понастроить курортов, гостиниц там везде, весь Крым  загадят.

 Omg, I didn't think of that risk. I have not been to Crimea, but I've seen pictures and I have heard how beautiful it is. That would be terrible.  
The citizens there should consider to put some conservation rules in place. And nature protection zones.  
Or maybe they should institute a rule that only allows local citizens to OWN property on Crimea. Because otherwise the property prices might rise until regular people who are born there can't afford to buy a house there. _
There is a very nice group of islands in the Baltic Sea that has a rule exactly like that, and it has stopped them from being exploited and priced out of their own market. It's autonomous and even though it belongs to Finland, they only speak Swedish there. They also decided no military bases are allowed there and they make money off tourism and gambling._

----------


## it-ogo

> Этот парень молотит бабло гастролями по России. Как только ему перекрыли здесь кислород, он запел совсем по-другому.
> Патриоты - такие патриоты.

 Да что ты, Рамиль. Ты что, не в курсе, какой папка у этого золотого мальчика? Ректор Львовского университета, министр коррумпированного правительства Ющенко и прочая. У него же наверняка дюжина дворцов как у Януковича, какое ему может быть дело до нищенских и тяжелых бабок рок-музыканта?  
А что, ты слышал, что он когда-то "пел" что-то противоречащее этому интервью? Ах, ну да, по русТВ рассказывали, как он в коричневых оргиях на Майдане неоднократно надругивался над москальскими девственницами и даже показывали, как он кричал "Слава Украине". Вот ведь лицемер! Все же знают, что невозможно одновременно желать славы Украине и не быть коричневым мерзавцем, желающим поднять москалей на ножи.   

> Чувствую, ты так и не прочёл мой рулон.

 Английский - не прочел, в чем сразу и расписался.   

> Грубых вмешательств во внутреннюю политку Украины, на мой взгляд, было две. Ну, вот честно ответь себе на вопрос: если бы ЕС не ввела санкции, смогли бы смелые майдановцы сокрушить всю мощь силовиков? Мне представляется, что не могли. А вот как только ЕС лёгким движеним руки сдуло всех ответственных товарищей спасать своё честно награбленно бабло, и у силовиков ВНЕЗАПНО не осталось руководства на местах, вот тогда всё и повалилось.

 Нет, Крок, несерьезно это. Это разные квалификации - спасать деньги и руководить силовиками, а текущий тактический капитал так быстро закончиться не мог. 
Повалилось все, когда началась стрельба. Можешь посидеть - даты посравнивать, типа немного матана для успокоения.  
Вмешательство во внутренние дела? Да. Грубое? Я бы сказал, что нет. Особенно по меркам дальнейшего.   

> Не могу понять, как ты не видишь аналогии с другим грубым вмешательством во внутреннюю политку Украины и наличии другой версии сказки о голубых далях? По логике вещей, не будь злобного федеративного сапога, ты бы сделал сейчас вывод о том, что нормальная жизнь Украины невозможна без либо железного занавеса, либо кардинального ослабления ЕС?

 Ты утверждаешь, что арест некоторых личных средств некоторых представителей элиты по воздействию на жизнь государства и общественное сознание эквивалентен военному вторжению? 
Говоришь, не конспиролух?   

> Обрати внимание ещё вот на что. ЕС уже пошла на попятный и готова всем дать переходить. Но тут оказалось, что главный поборник демократии уже захлопал своими крыльями и какбе уже повернул свой клюв. Вот какое дело, скажи мне, США до Украины и Крыма?  
> Предлагаю свой вариант ответа и разрешаю его топтать. С моей точки зрения, та монолитность Запада, которая рисуется для нашего хомекобрата, суть фикция. Экономически, США и ЕС - очень себе нехилые такие враги. Быстрое урегулирование ситуации выгодно ЕС, но не особенно выгодно США - пусть ЕС тоже чуток полихорадит, ну там рынок поскачет, пусть работа бизнесов нарушится из-за санкций (это при такой энергетической зависимости от РФ!).. Ибо, как известно, кому война, а кому другое.

 Угу, угу. Составляем сложные механические конструкции причинно-следственных связей в системе с таким количеством игроков, интересов, факторов и неопределенностей, что достоверные прогнозы там невозможны, сверху авторские обобщения и оценки. Наука известная. Опровергнуть с фактами, как и подтвердить, ничего невозможно. Знаю, увлекался. Интересно. Но не годится ни для чего, кроме чесания мозгов. Могу вырвать кусок и ткнуть в откровенную ерунду, если хочешь: "работа бизнесов нарушится из-за санкций (это при такой энергетической зависимости от РФ!)" - санкции энергетических связей ЕС и России не касаются и касаться не будут, а объем санкций по сравнению с объемами становых финансовых потоков в ЕС вряд ли видно даже в микроскоп. Ерунду ты, конечно, уберешь или утопишь в дополнительных конструкциях, но суть не изменится. 
Ты сказал, что лишние данные всегда полезны. Я начал возражать, но стер - поленился. Что такое проблема Больших Данных ты должен знать. Что такое информационный шум - тоже.   

> /* Матроскин mode on */
> Ура!! Заработало!!
> /* Матроскин mode off */

 Скажи мне, где у меня было что-то противоречащее этому? Чего ради разжевывать очевидное? Типа риторический прием "заставь оппонента соглашаться"?    

> Значит мирный вариант всё-такие существует и искра НЕ НУЖНА. История, какбе об этом нам и летописит.

 Я не знаю, существовал ли мирный вариант ухода Януковича. Если и да, то не реализовался. Искры нужны, но размер, механизмы и последствия могут быть разными. Альтернативная история - штука интересная, но не по сравнению с реальной. И выводы из первой на последнюю распространять бессмысленно. Анализировать варианты развития прошедших событий имеет смысл только для воспроизведения такого анализа действующих лиц для понимания их мотивов. Конкретных лиц с именами и фамилиями, а не обобщений, типа "США", "ЕС", "коричневые", "восточные области", которым приписываются атрибуты разумных существ. А про конкретных лиц надо знать достаточно.    

> Ну, главный вопрос - КНОУ - мы уже с тобой играючи разршили, так что теперь дело за малым - искать выход из сложившейся ситуации. Такой прогресс в переговорах меня устраивает.

 Эээ... Ну, я-то где был, там и остался.    

> Хорошо, давай подумаем вместе. Вот, там злобная Федерация дико настаивала и продолжает настаивать на соблюдении соглашений от 21 февраля. Типа какое-то коалиционное правительство. Неужели так было сложно (до появления вежливый людей) выполнить свои же собственные обещания после ноты РФ? До выборов недалеко, зачем так настаивать на временном правительстве и досрочных выборах? И из-за этого ввести свою страну в такое ужасное положение? Ведь это не просто безответственность - это государственное преступление. Как ты сам говорил - у кого власть, тот и ответственный, не так ли? Что уж такого страшного в том соглашении от 21 февраля? Реакция злобной Федерации понятна - её прокатили. Плюс НАТО замаячит через 5 лет и если сейчас не выстоим и отступим, то через 5 лет будет ещё хуже и отступать будет некуда. А вот реакция Украины чем продиктована?

 Давай повторю четвертый или пятый раз мой тезис, с которым ты не соглашаешься и все пытаешься объехать на хромой козе, однако который для меня очевиден и фундаментален. У Майдана не было мозгового центра и кукловода, контролирующего каждое движение. Максимум манипуляционных возможностей - подбросить дровишек, постреляв людей. Был процесс, субъекта - не было. Договаривающиеся политики обещали то, что гарантировать никак не могли и не смогли, в надежде, что рано или поздно процесс схлынет сам и они как субъекты договоренностей окажутся у руля. И все до единой заинтересованные стороны (кроме тебя, Крок) это прекрасно понимали. В частности Путин. Процесс условно завершился, когда Рада избрала новое правительство и какое-то подобие контроля начало концентрироваться в руках перетряхнутой Рады и этого правительства. Но на тот момент договор лишился смысла, поскольку исходные позиции по договору были утрачены.  
С более формальной точки зрения:
Янукович сбежав, разорвал договор, поскольку его обязанности по договору подразумевали нахождение у власти и контроль хоть чего-то. Никто его не отвозил с завязанными глазами на границу и не выгонял пинком под зад. Он удрал в обществе очень серьезной армии вооруженной охраны. Оппозиты же, подписатели, честно пытались угомонить Майдан. Но не шмагли. Отметь, что подписывало не правительство, которого тогда не было.  
Избирать новое правительство Раде надо было потому, что старого правительства уже не было. Физически и организационно - в пределах доступности. А любые действия от имени Украины, внутренние или внешние, может совершать только правительство. Не трое из оппозиции, не Рада - чисто организационно. Правительство должно было быть собрано из любого подручного материала, поскольку без подобия правительства невозможно вообще ничего. Рада могла только выбрать правительство. 
Таким образом, имевшее место после бегства Я развитие событий - единственное процедурно мыслимое по любым критериям, а любые ссылки на соглашения - заведомая лажа и белиберда. 
Еще мелкий момент. Опять таки повтор. Все подписатели были внутриукраинскими мужиками. Какие-то гаранты были в ЕС. Российский представитель на подписание договора не явился, хотя интенсивно приглашали. 
Наконец еще очевидный тезис в явном виде. (Если хочешь - спорь. А то ты просто изображаешь дурачка, игнорируя этот момент.) После бегства Я захват Крыма был предрешен независимо от нот, выполнений/невыполнений обязательств и прочих действий любых украинских персонажей. После - точно. А скорее всего и значительно до. 
А если коротко и по сути моя позиция: майдановские беспорядки - внутриукраинский общественный процесс со множеством пострадавших и неясными перспективами. Захват Крыма - акт международной агрессии с конкретным архитектором и инициатором и очень нехорошими долговременными последствиями для всех. Безответственное злорадство и безмозглые попытки оправдать второе первым со стороны россиян - признак глубокого нравственного нездоровья последних. Собственно, все.

----------


## SergeMak

> Omg, I didn't think of that risk. I have not been to Crimea, but I've seen pictures and I have heard how beautiful it is. That would be terrible.  
> The citizens there should consider to put some conservation rules in place. And nature protection zones.  
> Or maybe they should institute a rule that only allows local citizens to OWN property on Crimea. Because otherwise the property prices might rise until regular people who are born there can't afford to buy a house there. _
> There is a very nice group of islands in the Baltic Sea that has a rule exactly like that, and it has stopped them from being exploited and priced out of their own market. It's autonomous and even though it belongs to Finland, they only speak Swedish there. They also decided no military bases are allowed there and they make money off tourism and gambling._

 So, what do you want to say? The savage Russians will come and spoil the place? It's ridiculous. 
Don't you think there are already lots of nature protection zones existing since czars' times and the times of the first years of Soviet Power? There is the magnificent and unique Nikita Botanical Garden founded in 1811 by Russian Emperor Alexander I and build up by self-sacrificing effort and labour of Swedish-Russian scientist Christian von Steven. You can't imagine how devoted and careful to their land Crimean people are. They are not cruel savages as someone in the West might think, they are highly civilized, intelligent, hospitable and joyous people despite all the difficulties of recent years, proud of the heroic history of their land.
As for the real estate property, your proposal doesn't really have much sense for a few reasons:
1. The local population is not very numerous, the resort places packed with tourists during summer season become almost lifeless in winter. So, I don't think, there is lack of accommodation for locals.
2. Nonresidents are chiefly targeted for near - sea accommodation, whether locals usually prefer districts more remote from the sea. You know, Black sea is not very quiet in winter times.
That's why the biggest part of construction activity in the region is set around building near-sea hotels for rent. You can buy such a hotel if you want, but what can you do with it but lent the rooms for tourists? So, what is the difference who the real owner of the hotels is provided they pay taxes in the region?
What for the concern that Russian oligarchs will build their private dachas in Crimea, I think they would prefer to have them somewhere in the Canaries.   
Actually there are a lot of small private hotels in Crimea. Locals who have houses lent them for resort visitors, moving themselves to sheds. When they collect enough money they begin to reconstruct their houses, build a new wing or a storey, a garage, supply them with air condition, the satellite TV and the Internet.

----------


## Basil77

> _There is a very nice group of islands in the Baltic Sea that has a rule exactly like that, and it has stopped them from being exploited and priced out of their own market. It's autonomous and even though it belongs to Finland, they only speak Swedish there. They also decided no military bases are allowed there and they make money off tourism and gambling._

 You are talking about Åland, of course and it's a rightful Russian land, just like Crimea:  Åland Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  "Åland self-defence forces" sounds legit enough for me. "Polite people" incoming soon. 
Lol, just kidding.

----------


## Crocodile

> Повалилось все, когда началась стрельба. Можешь посидеть - даты посравнивать, типа немного матана для успокоения.

 Стрельба началась 18-го февраля? Тогда всё повалилось? 
Ua-today.com | Новости Украины 2014/2/*18* 11:38:18 => http://www.ua-today.com/modules/myar...yid_62147.html   

> Силовики открыли стрельбу по участникам акции протеста на улице Шелковичная. Об этом сообщил Александр Аронец.
> "На улице Шелковичная стреляют! Около меня в парня попало, он упал на землю. На крыше снайпер", - сообщил он.

 РБК-Украина, *20*.02.2014 10:53 => http://euromaidan.rbc.ua/rus/es-goto...20022014105300   

> Мы готовимся к тому, чтобы ввести во второй половине дня санкции против тех, кто ответственный за насилие.

    

> Угу, угу. Составляем сложные механические конструкции причинно-следственных связей в системе с таким количеством игроков, интересов, факторов и неопределенностей, что достоверные прогнозы там невозможны, сверху авторские обобщения и оценки. [...] Анализировать варианты развития прошедших событий имеет смысл только для воспроизведения такого анализа действующих лиц для понимания их мотивов. Конкретных лиц с именами и фамилиями, а не обобщений, типа "США", "ЕС", "коричневые", "восточные области", которым приписываются атрибуты разумных существ. А про конкретных лиц надо знать достаточно.

 А раз про конкретных лиц мы знать достоверно ничего не можем, и предсказать их поведение тоже не можем (иногда они сами его не знают), то любой анализ ситуации лишён смысла. Ура. Всё равно он неточен, зачем мозги напрягать?   

> Я не знаю, существовал ли мирный вариант ухода Януковича. Если и да, то не реализовался.

 Видишь ли, если ты отрицаешь некие общие интересы толпы "красных" и "коричневых", а всё скидываешь на конкретные мотивы каждой конкретной личности, то что-либо обсуждать в принципе лишено смысла. Вот смотри, если исходить из неких обобщений, то для того, чтобы Янукович остался до конца срока, вообще ничего делать не надо было. А вот для того, чтобы он ушёл раньше времени, нужно было затратить довольно большую энергию - собраться, приехать, позвать людей, сидеть там несколько недель в холоде без клозетов. При некоем другом обобщении, что человек, как и всяких живой организм, стремится оптимизировать свои усилия, мы получаем, что все должны были остаться дома. Но не остались. Значит, или люди пришедшие на майдан не умеют оптимизировать свои усилия, или потенциальная энергия на приезд была закачана извне. Т.е. выбирается некий срез и можно сделать логичное предположение о существовании некоего внешнего источника энергии. Расширяя срез, ты выбираешь систему большего размера, в которую возможно попадает и тот источник энергии, который был внешним для предыдущей системы; сейчас он становится частью системы. Это такой итеративный процесс. 
Ежу понятно, что все вещи в мире взаимосвязаны. Но имеет ли смысл включать в систему "конфликт в Украине" аборигенов Австралии? Как ты сказал про большие объёмы данных и шум, возможно нет. Но, на каком основании, ты принимаешь решение о том, что является шумом? Только, если ты не видишь прямых связей. Значит, систему целиком человеческий мозг воспринять не может, а может только увидеть прямые связи между параметрами. Поэтому, с моей точки зрения, расширять систему новыми параметрами с прямыми связями полезно. 
Как только ты начинаешь делить "красных" и "коричневых" на индивидуальности, количество прямых связей возрастает экспоненциально, а значит процессы, происходящие в такой системе практически недоступны восприятию и осмыслению.  
Отрицая обобщение в принципе, ты отрицаешь целую отрасль познания под названием социология, которая оперирует некими усреднёнными значениями, т.е. обобщает с некоей долей погрешности.

----------


## Hanna

Ok SergeMak - I didn't know any of these things that you wrote about. 
But this type of thing has been a problem around Europe, so I thought Crimea would be vulnerable to the same thing, particularly after hearing that Lampada also worried about it. 
If the Crimeans already have the situation under control, so much the better! 
I feel like a European traitor because I actually think it's allright if Crimea goes to Russia! :: 
The NSA/GCHQ is probably taking note as we speak! "Russia sympathiser...." ::  
So at the very least I can at least worry about the environment, right?  ::    

> You are talking about Åland, of course and it's a rightful Russian land, just like Crimea:  Åland Islands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  "Åland self-defence forces" sounds legit enough for me. "Polite people" incoming soon. 
> Lol, just kidding.

 Gosh, don't even joke about it right now.... Russia's image has never been worse than right now in my entire life. Including the Cold War. The propaganda campaign right now is absolutely overwhelming.  
There are some very strong forces in Sweden and Finland that are talking about joining NATO.... This was completely out of the question previously, but every year they win more people over.  
 If _ONE_  little thing happens on the Baltic Sea, or if there is a serious conflict in Crimea, it could tip the scales. Finland as a NATO member would be really awful for Russia.  
You know the Swedish foreign minister who has an obsession with hating Russia? Wikileaks revealed he's spied for CIA in the past. However, he has Swedish media wrapped around his fingers, and he would consider it his biggest victory ever, if he could somehow manage to get Sweden into NATO.  
Likewise in Finland, paranoia articles about the Russian military is a whole special niche of journalism....  *I had no idea Crimea was such a military strategic prize!*  
Apparently NATOs wet dream is to have a base there themselves. Go figure!  So it drives them crazy that this dream would die, if Crimea becomes Russian again.

----------


## it-ogo

> Отрицая обобщение в принципе, ты отрицаешь целую отрасль познания под названием социология, которая оперирует некими усреднёнными значениями, т.е. обобщает с некоей долей погрешности.

 1) Крок, то, что ты выкладывал, не было похоже на социологию. 
2) К социологии я отношусь с большой долей скепсиса, особенно в применении к толкованию конкретных политических событий.
3) Пресловутый научный метод, Крок: проверяй каждое обобщение на соответствие всем наблюдаемым явлениям. Если моделька рассыпается - выкидывай. Рассыпается же...
4) Думаю, я сформулировал для себя, что хотел, и пришел к некоему устойчивому состоянию.

----------


## Paul G.

Centuries pass and still the same. Nothing changes.   
"If one makes a noise and rumpus about ambition and aggressive lust of Russia, you have to know that some Western-European power prepares a shameless usurpation of somebody else's land."

----------


## SergeMak

> So at the very least I can at least worry about the environment, right?

 Of course you can. Only let me tell you about two facts. The longest trolleybus road in the world is between Simferopol and Yalta in Crimea. It was built in 1959 in order to provide resort visitors with a means of transportation between Simferopol railway station and mountаinous resort towns and villages of Crimean South Coast while preserving the unique healing air of the region, which is a mixture of fragrances of steppe grass, high-grown relict pine woods, phytoncides of seaweed and light ions of oxygen from the sea.
So it's a hint to reflect on how the Soviet power were concerned about preserving the unique Crimean environment.
On the other hand let me remind you that not so long as in 2005 Yulia Timoshenko being then a prime minister of Ukraine and now the main candidate for the Ukrainian presidency, actively proposed a plan of building a huge oil - refinery in Crimea near Feodosia which is a place famous with its golden sand beaches.
I leave it up to you to decide which country is more environmentally concerned about Crimea - Russia the legal successor of the USSR, or Ukraine which has done almost nothing in recent years for development of the region.

----------


## it-ogo

> Ежу понятно, что все вещи в мире взаимосвязаны.

 Вот где-то в общих чертах моя позиция по Крыму с точки зрения понимания интересов собственно Крыма, а не Украины - более дипломатично выраженная, конечно.

----------


## Basil77

> Вот где-то в общих чертах моя позиция по Крыму с точки зрения понимания интересов собственно Крыма, а не Украины - более дипломатично выраженная, конечно.

 Она рассуждает так, будто в Киеве ничего не случилось. Я практически на 100% разделял такую же позицию до появления снайперов на майдане. То, что кому-то надо было позарез сбросить Януковича до окончания олимпиады в Сочи есть очевидный факт. Если бы Путин поступил так с Крымом без предшествующих Киевских событий я бы безоговорочно его осудил. Сейчас я уже не знаю что и думать. Выглядит всё так, что Путина просто загнали в угол и другого выхода просто не было. Рассматривать ситуацию в Крыму не в контексте произошедшего в Киеве, а как отдельную проблему, я не вижу смысла.

----------


## Paul G.

> Рассматривать ситуацию в Крыму не в контексте произошедшего в Киеве, а как отдельную проблему, я не вижу смысла.

 Такой контекст нам навязывают специально. Делается вид, что ничего не произошло. Как будто Украина обычное государство, как и любое другое. Ничего нет: ни антиконституционного переворота, ни боевиков, ни нацистских заявлений, ни коллапса в экономике, ни распада правоохранительных органов, ни бандитизма, ни умышленных убийств для оправдания переворота, ни проблемы русского языка...

----------


## Paul G.

UhOhXplode,
Do you know that about 10% of the Ukrainian citizens work in Russia, because they can't feed their families in Ukraine? It's not about ethnical problems (although there is no big genetical difference between Russians and малороссиянами), it's about economics.
If a man has a (good) job in Ukraine, he thinks he may spit at Russia. But the truth is that incomes of the Ukrainian economics are just good business with Russia. So the "lucky" man with a good salary doesn't understand that a part of his salary comes from Russia (by the complicated system of money movement).
So we have two large groups of the people: the first one understands that they have a job only because of business with Russian partners. The second doesn't understand that, they think like "everything happens by itself." Also there is the third small group. They need an opportunity to rob ordinary people and appropriate the businesses of those oligarchs who lost the game.

----------


## SergeMak

A shocking thing about the Maidan (The Square of Independence in Kiev) heard not from media but from people. 
An  acquaintance of a friend of mine and my wife went to Kiev to take part in Maidan. I don't know why she decided to do so, she is a single woman about 40, has no-one to care for, maybe she did it for money, maybe because of curiosity, maybe not to be lonely,  it doesn't matter. She stayed for some time in Kiev, then returned home to Russia. After some time she felt bad. She came to a doctor and was hospitalized for an examination. It was revealed that she has a *bad drug dependence*. The woman never touched narcotic in her life. She didn't intendedly use drugs during her stay in Kiev. All she ate or drank was the food and beverages that the Maidan organizers provided the participants with. So it means that the Maidan food or beverages were doped.
I made a search in the Internet and found that people write about thousands of such cases. Here's a couple of links: Наркомания Майдана: Статистика МОЗ - ЯПлакалъ Наркотическая ломка участников Майдана | ОПТИМИСТ
In the second link it is said about invigorative grass tea dispensed amongst the participants of the rally after which they felt a physical and emotional uplift. All the symptoms are very similar to the consequences of taking amphetamine. *So the Maidan organizers have betrayed their supporters twice - first they have secretly doped the people and then shot them in the back from the buildings which were under their control.*

----------


## SergeMak

> Весело! И над собой посмеяться весело, и над другими.

 Может быть, на другом краю света это выглядит веселым, а мне в 500 км от места события совсем не весело, когда людей в массовом порядке сначала тайно накачивают наркотой, а потом расстреливают в спину. *Кто на такое способен, кроме фашистов?*

----------


## dtrq

Do people still repost this bullshit?

----------


## Lampada

This is awful.

----------


## 14Russian

> Do people still repost this bullshit?

 The place is drowning in neo-Soviet Putinist garbage.   What were you expecting?

----------


## UhOhXplode

> UhOhXplode,
> Do you know that about 10% of the Ukrainian citizens work in Russia, because they can't feed their families in Ukraine? It's not about ethnical problems (although there is no big genetical difference between Russians and малороссиянами), it's about economics.
> If a man has a (good) job in Ukraine, he thinks he may spit at Russia. But the truth is that incomes of the Ukrainian economics are just good business with Russia. So the "lucky" man with a good salary doesn't understand that a part of his salary comes from Russia (by the complicated system of money movement).
> So we have two large groups of the people: the first one understands that they have a job only because of business with Russian partners. The second doesn't understand that, they think like "everything happens by itself." Also there is the third small group. They need an opportunity to rob ordinary people and appropriate the businesses of those oligarchs who lost the game.

 Tbh, I don't even know how money moves in the US. But that does make sense. Even the US media said that the bulk of the Ukrainian economy was in eastern Ukraine. 
The last part of your post makes sense too. The best time to appropriate business and grab money is when there's a National crisis - especially if the leadership changes. 
It makes me wonder if the new leaders in Ukraine started the revolution just to grab money.    

> A shocking thing about the Maidan (The Square of Independence in Kiev) heard not from media but from people. 
> An  acquaintance of a friend of mine and my wife went to Kiev to take part in Maidan. I don't know why she decided to do so, she is a single woman about 40, has no-one to care for, maybe she did it for money, maybe because of curiosity, maybe not to be lonely,  it doesn't matter. She stayed for some time in Kiev, then returned home to Russia. After some time she felt bad. She came to a doctor and was hospitalized for an examination. It was revealed that she has a *bad drug dependence*. The woman never touched narcotic in her life. She didn't intendedly use drugs during her stay in Kiev. All she ate or drank was the food and beverages that the Maidan organizers provided the participants with. So it means that the Maidan food or beverages were doped.
> I made a search in the Internet and found that people write about thousands of such cases. Here's a couple of links: Наркомания Майдана: Статистика МОЗ - ЯПлакалъ Наркотическая ломка участников Майдана | ОПТИМИСТ
> In the second link it is said about invigorative grass tea dispensed amongst the participants of the rally after which they felt a physical and emotional uplift. All the symptoms are very similar to the consequences of taking amphetamine. *So the Maidan organizers have betrayed their supporters twice - first they have secretly doped the people with heavy drugs and then shot them in the back from the buildings which were under their control**.*

 Thanks for those links. I heard the story about drugs and snipers but this is the first time I've seen proof from the Ministry of Health and the WHO. Herbal tea would be the perfect way to conceal drugs since there's so many flavors. Also I agree, it would be the perfect way to keep a strong protest alive and active. And yeah, there should not be that many cases of drug and stress disorders because the protests weren't that violent and I seriously doubt that all Ukrainians are drug addicts. 
This leaves 2 possibilities:
1. The protestors were drugged by the opposition leaders. If that's true, then those leaders should be in prisons.
2. The protestors were drug addicts. If that's true, then the revolution is not legitimate.
But I would still like to see more info about the sniper thing.  
The first article said that "friends in Kharkov reported specific information". And you said that you are 500 km from Kiev. Are you in Kharkov?

----------


## Paul G.

> It makes me wonder if the new leaders in Ukraine started the revolution just to grab money.

 It already happens. As you maybe know, D. Firtash arrested today at the instance of FBI (almighty FBI couldn't catch him for 8 years, and ooops! what a surprise, this elusive gangster-billionaire was at last arrested; of course, it has nothing to do with Ukrainian events). He's the third largest "oligarch." Also, sons of Yanukovich were freezed out. I don't consider Yanukovich as a good president. He has squandered all. But he was just a protege of some oligarchic forces. So if ordinary people think that they made a revolution, I have to disappoint them: it's not a revolution, it's a coup organized by the armed squads (mainly Nazi) for the interests of third party. If it were a revolution, it had to change political and economical course. But nothing happened and something like that is not even declared. All the "oligarchs" are on their places. One of them even became a mayor, although (just think about that!) he's a citizen of Israel. How is it possible if so-called "revolution" was "against corruption"? I can put tens of such awkward questions. All of these questions just confirm that ordinary people were cheated again. And it looks like this process will never stop.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> The place is drowning in neo-Soviet Putinist garbage.   What were you expecting?

 *What* place? *This* place, as in MR? I don't see no "garbage" around here; just people whose perspectives might be different from yours...

----------


## dtrq

> I heard the story about drugs and snipers but this is the first time I've seen proof from the Ministry of Health and the WHO.

 There's no proof, just statistics about hospitalization (without any details), though, according to author, somehow it proves something.
The every aspect of the story is too ridiculous for anyone who have slightest idea about drugs and medicine: doctors diagnose drug addiction to unknown drug, which causes harsh withdrawal after few days of use, no one got sample? ROFL

----------


## Lampada

Не могу поверить, что специально всех на майдане травят наркотиками.  Просто не укладывается в голове. 
Но вот, например, первое, что нагуглилось:  " .._Еще две недели назад крымчан пугали тем, что попавших на Майдан людей за пару суток превращают в наркоманов. Причем информация всегда была получена "из первых рук": "двоюродная сестра подруги моего знакомого", "племянник сослуживицы тети соседки" рассказывали практически одно и то же – на Майдане людей массово подсаживают на наркотики, дабы задурманить им мозг. Теперь эти особые наркотики "приехали" в Крым. Точнее, их привезли. Бандеровцы. И хотят подсадить на них крымчан. Именно этим объясняют крымские "власти" и представители "самообороны" возмутившую многих приезжих практику проверять багаж прибывающих в Крым граждан. "Самообороновцы" якобы ищут в чемоданах шприцы с таинственным наркотиком. Особенно рьяно "наркодиллеров" ищут среди киевлян. Участились случаи, когда представители "самообороны Крыма" (часть из которых не скрывает, что являются гражданами России) врывались в квартиры к крымчанам, к которым в гости приехали родственники. Как рассказывают очевидцы, "самооборона" устраивает обыски и забирает приезжих на допросы. Иногда новоявленные вооруженные "борцы с наркоманией" развлекаются тем, что пугают людей выстрелами. Правда, о возможных пострадавших информации пока нет. ..."_ http://dynamo.kiev.ua/blog/172011.html 
Ну, а у нас "*жена и знакомая друга*". И трижды запостить с красными криками? Значит точно, "на войне как на войне".   
 В общем очевидно, что вовсю развернулась информационная война, и для победы в ней её организаторы пойдут *на всё*.

----------


## Lampada

Много раз смотрела тв передачу "Intervention" *Watch Intervention Full Episodes & Videos Online - A&E* 
и насмотрелась на самых различных тяжело больных наркоманов.  
Просто интересно, на какой наркотик можно так быстро подсесть и при этом не заметить наркотического эффекта?  Ерунда какая-то.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Do people still repost this bullshit?

  

> This is awful.

 Why do I feel like I just stepped into a conspiracy theory?   

> It already happens. As you maybe know, D. Firtash arrested today at the instance of FBI (almighty FBI couldn't catch him for 8 years, and ooops! what a surprise, this elusive gangster-billionaire was at last arrested; of course, it has nothing to do with Ukrainian events). He's the third largest "oligarch." Also, sons of Yanukovich were freezed out. I don't consider Yanukovich as a good president. He has squandered all. But he was just a protege of some oligarchic forces. So if ordinary people think that they made a revolution, I have to disappoint them: it's not a revolution, it's a coup organized by the armed squads (mainly Nazi) for the interests of third party. If it were a revolution, it had to change political and economical course. But nothing happened and something like that is not even declared. All the "oligarchs" are on their places. One of them even became a mayor, although (just think about that!) he's a citizen of Israel. How is it possible if so-called "revolution" was "against corruption"? I can put tens of such awkward questions. All of these questions just confirm that ordinary people were cheated again. And it looks like this process will never stop.

 I didn't know that Firtash was arrested. I didn't even know that the FBI was looking for him so I google it and found this. Austria arrests Ukraine oligarch Dmitry Firtash at US request - FT.com 
It says he was orgainizing a Ukraine festival in London last year. And they didn't try to arrest him there? That's very suspicious. The arrest is an Obvious move to put pressure on Putin.   

> There's no proof, just statistics about hospitalization (without any details), though, according to author, somehow it proves something.
> The every aspect of the story is too ridiculous for anyone who have slightest idea about drugs and medicine: doctors diagnose drug addiction to unknown drug, which causes harsh withdrawal after few days of use, no one got sample? ROFL

 I still think it's strange that so many people would be in the hospital but I've never been to a huge demonstration so I don't know how harsh it can be on peoples' health. But it's a good point that no one even got a sample.   

> Много раз смотрела тв передачу "Intervention" *Watch Intervention Full Episodes & Videos Online - A&E* 
> и насмотрелась на самых различных тяжело больных наркоманов.   *Просто интересно, на какой наркотик можно так быстро подсесть и при этом не заметить наркотического эффекта?  Ерунда какая-то.*

 That's what I'm thinking now. I've never taken any drugs so I don't know how that feels but I think I would know if I did. Also, if I felt that different then I know I would leave and I wouldn't come back till somebody identified the drug I accidentally took. It's normal to get very concerned when something feels wrong.
About the "addiction" thing, I don't know how long people have to take drugs to get addicted. 
My conclusion is that the drug theory still has holes in it and I still haven't seen anything that proves there were snipers. My conclusion could change but only if I see conclusive evidence.

----------


## Ramil

It must have been something not very heavy. Amphetamines of sorts, I think, maybe 'extasy'. Several weeks of everyday's use can form an addiction.

----------


## SergeMak

> The first article said that "friends in Kharkov reported specific information". And you said that you are 500 km from Kiev. Are you in Kharkov?

 No, I am in Russia, Orel, it's about 520 km East-North off Kiev and 380 km North off Kharkov.  

> That's what I'm thinking now. I've never taken any drugs so I don't know how that feels but I think I would know if I did. Also, if I felt that different then I know I would leave and I wouldn't come back till somebody identified the drug I accidentally took.

 Amphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
***
Psychological 
Common psychological effects of therapeutic doses can include alertness, apprehension, concentration, decreased sense of fatigue, mood swings (elevated mood or elation and euphoria followed by mild dysphoria), increased initiative, insomnia or wakefulness, self-confidence, and sociability.[24][28] Less common or rare psychological effects that depend on the user's personality and current mental state include anxiety, change in libido, grandiosity, irritability, repetitive or obsessive behaviors, and restlessness.[ref-note 6] When heavily abused, amphetamine psychosis can occur.[13][24][25] Although very rare, this psychosis can also occur at therapeutic doses during long-term therapy as a side effect.[13][24][26] According to the USFDA, "there is no systematic evidence that stimulants cause aggressive behavior or hostility."[24]
...
Dependence, addiction, and withdrawal 
Addiction is a serious risk with heavy recreational amphetamine use, but is unlikely to arise from typical medical use.[13][27][28] *Tolerance develops rapidly in amphetamine abus*e, so periods of extended use require increasing doses of the drug in order to achieve the same effect.[62][63] 
A Cochrane Collaboration review on amphetamine and methamphetamine dependence and abuse indicates that the current evidence on effective treatments is extremely limited.[64] The review indicated that fluoxetine[note 8] and imipramine[note 9] have some limited benefits in treating abuse and addiction, but concluded, "no treatment has been demonstrated to be effective for the treatment of amphetamine dependence and abuse."
*** 
So you are sure that you, a person who has never tried any narcotic in your life, would know that your condition of "alertness, apprehension, concentration, decreased sense of fatigue, mood swings (elevated mood or elation and euphoria followed by mild dysphoria), increased initiative, insomnia or wakefulness, self-confidence, and sociability" is a consequence of a drug intoxication or it's just because of your your susceptibility to the psychological atmosphere of a great mass of people? No, you'll notice that something wrong only when narcotic withdrawal begins.   

> My conclusion is that the drug theory still has holes in it and I still haven't seen anything that proves there were snipers. My conclusion could change but only if I see conclusive evidence.

 So you deny the very existence of the snipers! That's something new! The last known for me move of Maidan defenders was to blame Russia in the snipers' case. They said about a Russian army uniform chevron found in an alleged place of a sniper, a very shaky evidence, but I've never heard before about denying their existence completely. That's fine! Carry on!   

> But it's a good point that no one even got a sample.

 Amphetamine is actually used in medical practice but it is heavily regulated in most countries. So what a sample do you need? A sample of a regulated but still legal medical drug which must be used only by a highly professional medical personnel in very controlled order? Suppose, you found such a drug, how can you be sure it was not misused?

----------


## BappaBa

Видимо, сотрудник банка клятый москаль, врет про шприцы.

----------


## dtrq

> Amphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
> ...
> Dependence, addiction, and withdrawal 
> Addiction is a serious risk with heavy recreational amphetamine use, but is unlikely to arise from typical medical use.[13][27][28] *Tolerance develops rapidly in amphetamine abuse*, so periods of extended use require increasing doses of the drug in order to achieve the same effect.[62][63]

 Why did you highlighted the line about tolerance? Tolerance means temporal insensitivity to a drug.
You've omitted withdrawal symptoms, winch are nothing like those usually described when talking about "maidan drugs" (amph barely causes physical addiction, only after long period of abuse).   

> Amphetamine is actually used in medical practice but it is heavily regulated in most countries. So what a sample do you need? A sample of a regulated but still legal medical drug which must be used only by a highly professional medical personnel in very controlled order? Suppose, you found such a drug, how can you be sure it was not misused?

 Sample of tea or food or whatever, or, if doctors diagnosed "drug addiction", there should be traces in blood. There's no generic "drug addiction" and "withdrawal" diagnosis.

----------


## SergeMak

> You've omitted withdrawal symptoms, winch are nothing like those usually described when talking about "maidan drugs" (amph barely causes physical addiction, only after long period of abuse).

 But methamphetamine does cause physical addiction: Methamphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
***
In low doses, methamphetamine can cause an elevated mood and increase alertness, concentration, and energy in fatigued individuals. At higher doses, it can induce psychosis, rhabdomyolysis and cerebral hemorrhage. *Methamphetamine is known to have a high potential for abuse and addiction.* Recreational use of methamphetamine may result in psychosis or lead to post-withdrawal syndrome, a withdrawal syndrome that can persist for months beyond the typical withdrawal period. Unlike amphetamine and cocaine, methamphetamine is neurotoxic to humans, damaging both dopamine and serotonin neurons in the CNS. Entirely opposite to the long-term use of amphetamine, there is evidence that methamphetamine causes brain damage from long-term use in humans; this damage includes adverse changes in brain structure and function, such as reductions in gray matter volume in several brain regions and adverse changes in markers of metabolic integrity.
***
You say that amphetamine has: "withdrawal symptoms, winch are nothing like those usually described when talking about "maidan drugs", but I never described those symptoms, so you are arguing with your own assertion which has no relation to my words.  
In informational war all means are good?  

> Ну, а у нас "жена и знакомая друга". И трижды запостить с красными криками? Значит точно, "на войне как на войне". 
> В общем очевидно, что вовсю развернулась информационная война, и для победы в ней её организаторы пойдут на всё.

 Should I have uploaded a scan of her passport or what?
About the informational war, you probably know better. I'm not a soldier of a regular army in this war, are you?

----------


## Paul G.

> My conclusion is that the drug theory still has holes in it and I still haven't seen anything that proves there were snipers. My conclusion could change but only if I see conclusive evidence.

 Both "theories" (as you called them) are proved by the facts. The doctors noted that a lot of the patients (injured on the "maidan") have weird reactions which looked like they were on drugs or at least felt the consequences of that. I don't think that everybody there used drugs. But I have a reason to believe that there were three groups of people who used it:
a) The real drug addicts who had been using drugs long before the protest. These people are very cheap and can do anything for little money or even for a drug dose. I guess there were a lot of them, because they are asocial and don't appreciate life. Ideal people for protests. Therefore, we have to see lots of evidences. And we have it.
b) Those protesters who got some light drugs with food or drinks, just for supporting their spirit in an energetic (or even agressive) state. I don't think these drugs could cause serious consequences. I guess it's something like an intense antidepressant. You feel like an inspired revolutionist, but in fact it's just some meds.
c) Special drugs, only for the armed groups of the protesters. I assume, this type of drugs is something like the preparations for the US special forces. Just for instant effect (no pain etc). I'm not 100% sure, though.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> No, I am in Russia, Orel, it's about 520 km East-North off Kiev and 380 km North off Kharkov.

 In Tula oblast? That's only about 240 km from Ukraine. I'm in Norman, Oklahoma USA (a small city about 3 times as big as Orel). And I'm 9,205 km from Kiev. It's easier for you to know what's happening in Ukraine than it is for me.
Btw, I very much appreciate anything I can learn from people in Ukraine and Russia.    

> Amphetamine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ***
> Psychological 
> Common psychological effects of therapeutic doses can include alertness, apprehension, concentration, decreased sense of fatigue, mood swings (elevated mood or elation and euphoria followed by mild dysphoria), increased initiative, insomnia or wakefulness, self-confidence, and sociability.[24][28] Less common or rare psychological effects that depend on the user's personality and current mental state include anxiety, change in libido, grandiosity, irritability, repetitive or obsessive behaviors, and restlessness.[ref-note 6] When heavily abused, amphetamine psychosis can occur.[13][24][25] Although very rare, this psychosis can also occur at therapeutic doses during long-term therapy as a side effect.[13][24][26] According to the USFDA, "there is no systematic evidence that stimulants cause aggressive behavior or hostility."[24]
> ...
> Dependence, addiction, and withdrawal 
> Addiction is a serious risk with heavy recreational amphetamine use, but is unlikely to arise from typical medical use.[13][27][28] *Tolerance develops rapidly in amphetamine abus*e, so periods of extended use require increasing doses of the drug in order to achieve the same effect.[62][63] 
> A Cochrane Collaboration review on amphetamine and methamphetamine dependence and abuse indicates that the current evidence on effective treatments is extremely limited.[64] The review indicated that fluoxetine[note 8] and imipramine[note 9] have some limited benefits in treating abuse and addiction, but concluded, "no treatment has been demonstrated to be effective for the treatment of amphetamine dependence and abuse."
> *** 
> So you are sure that you, a person who has never tried any narcotic in your life, would know that your condition of "alertness, apprehension, concentration, decreased sense of fatigue, mood swings (elevated mood or elation and euphoria followed by mild dysphoria), increased initiative, insomnia or wakefulness, self-confidence, and sociability" is a consequence of a drug intoxication or it's just because of your your susceptibility to the psychological atmosphere of a great mass of people? No, you'll notice that something wrong only when narcotic withdrawal begins.

 No I'm not sure. That's why I said "I *think* I would know if I did.". I'm very careful with words. If I was sure then I would have said "I know I would know if I did.".
Please understand that I have school everyday, homework, chores, and social activities so I don't have very much free time to learn everything I wanna know about the Ukraine crisis. But I do wanna know so I'm trying to learn more.
You made a good point. I remember how excited I am at concerts and amusement parks so maybe I would confuse the excitement and the effects of a drug. There was a lot of excitement on Independence Square.
Thanks for the information about drugs.     

> So you deny the very existence of the snipers! That's something new! The last known for me move of Maidan defenders was to blame Russia in the snipers' case. They said about a Russian army uniform chevron found in an alleged place of a sniper, a very shaky evidence, but I've never heard before about denying their existence completely. That's fine! Carry on!

 Wow! I totally did miss the news about the snipers. I googled and I found these. The first link is about a leaked phone call from Estonia. The second link proves there was snipers. Estonian Foreign Ministry confirms authenticity of leaked phone call discussing how Kiev snipers who shot protesters were possibly hired by Ukraine's new leaders | Mail Online Video: Ukraine crisis: Telegraph dispatch from Kiev's Independence Square - Telegraph 
I also agree that the Russian army uniform chevron isn't proof since anyone could have put it there. Police in the US have also been caught planting evidence at the scene of a crime.   

> Amphetamine is actually used in medical practice but it is heavily regulated in most countries. So what a sample do you need? A sample of a regulated but still legal medical drug which must be used only by a highly professional medical personnel in very controlled order? Suppose, you found such a drug, how can you be sure it was not misused?

 That would be very complicated. If the sample was from a victim's body then it would be very difficult to learn how it got there or where it came from. If it was found in food or tea then they would still have to learn how it got there too.
I googled for almost an hour trying to find an article about the drug thing but I didn't find any. If you know about an article, please post it. It can be in either language because I can read a Russian article as fast as I can read one in English. 
Anyway, I thought my post was in another thread but I found it in this one. When I have time, I'll read more of the posts in this thread.
Btw, most people in my city call the drugs & snipers thing a conspiracy theory. Some of them even told me that there weren't any drugs or snipers. Thank God for the internet! I would be lost without it.

----------


## UhOhXplode

> Both "theories" (as you called them) are proved by the facts. The doctors noted that a lot of the patients (injured on the "maidan") have weird reactions which looked like they were on drugs or at least felt the consequences of that. I don't think that everybody there used drugs. But I have a reason to believe that there were three groups of people who used it:
> a) The real drug addicts who had been using drugs long before the protest. These people are very cheap and can do anything for little money or even for a drug dose. I guess there were a lot of them, because they are asocial and don't appreciate life. Ideal people for protests. Therefore, we have to see lots of evidences. And we have it.
> b) Those protesters who got some light drugs with food or drinks, just for supporting their spirit in an energetic (or even agressive) state. I don't think these drugs could cause serious consequences. I guess it's something like an intense antidepressant. You feel like an inspired revolutionist, but in fact it's just some meds.
> c) Special drugs, only for the armed groups of the protesters. I assume, this type of drugs is something like the preparations for the US special forces. Just for instant effect (no pain etc). I'm not 100% sure, though.

 Thanks for letting me know. Those links that SergeMak posted did mention a lot of drug-related issues in the hospital. If you know about any more articles on the drug issue, please post them. Either language is fine. I can read a Russian article as fast as I read an English one.

----------


## dtrq

No, Sergemak, it couldn't be meth. You have to use it for months to have physical effects of withdrawal. And it's too strong to don't notice its effects. (Btw, one of well known side effects is crazy boost of sexual desire, there's even stories about how heterosexuals may have gay sex if they can't find opposite sex partner.) 
If people were diagnosed as drug addicts, they were told what drug it was, there would be official evidences, analyses, medical conclusions. But all we have is just some doubtful stories.

----------


## Lampada

Хорошее интервью с интересной, талантливой женщиной: *Кира Муратова:* «Я могла бы высказать личные претензии к Украине, но я их не имею» | Colta.ru

----------


## Crocodile

> 4) Думаю, я сформулировал для себя, что хотел, и пришел к некоему устойчивому состоянию.

 Ok.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Хорошее интервью с интересной, талантливой женщиной

 Лампада, скажи пожалуйста, ты согласна с Кирой Муратовой?

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, скажи пожалуйста, ты согласна с Кирой Муратовой?

 Конечно, согласна.  Она умница и реалистка. Отдавать или не отдавать Крым - такой вопрос вроде вообще не стоял. А ты в чём-то с ней не согласен?

----------


## SergeMak

> Конечно, согласна.  Она умница и реалистка. Отдавать или не отдавать Крым - такой вопрос вроде вообще не стоял. А ты в чём-то с ней не согласен?

 Я не согласен вот с этой цитатой:
"— Я хорошо понимаю людей — их достали, их слишком долгое время гнобили и унижали. Украинцев, так же как и молдаван, в России считали дураками, анекдоты рассказывали об их глупости, а они улыбались — да, мы дураки. Пришел момент, народ решил восстать и изменить свою жизнь — они имели на это право."
Так вот в чем весь сыр-бор! Революция была вызвана анекдотами! А я-то думал - низким уровнем жизни населения, нерешенностью насущных социально-экономических проблем, расцветом коррупции и пр. Причем виноваты именно русские, рассказывавшие эти анекдоты, а не неспособность самих украинских граждан справиться со своими собственными проблемами. Кстати, я не могу почему-то вспомнить ни одного анекдота, высмеивающего глупость украинцев. Хитрость, жадность - да, но не глупость.

----------


## Ramil

Объясните мне, с каких пор культурная элита стала разбираться в сложнейших геополитических процессах? С каких пор они стали экспертами в экономике, политике и социологии?
С какого $%@#$% объясните мне, все эти, с позволения сказать журнализды, обращаются к этим людям за разъяснениями? Ты актёр, музыкант, режиссёр? Занимайся своим делом - играй в театре, устраивай концерты или снимай кино. Какого #$%$ надо делать какие-то заявления? 
Нет, я, разумеется, понимаю зачем всё это делается. Как раз в расчёте на тот пресловутый закон о 95% населения, ибо люди культуры априори считаются "носителями авторитетного мнения" для достаточно больших социальных групп. Общественное мнение формируется именно так: "Вот, и (вставь имя носителя авторитетного мнения) считает так же. Я смотрел(а) кино с ним(ней). Он(она) не может ошибаться, ведь его(её) герой(иня)/книга/фильм/песня - такие славные!" 
Дурдом же! И мы в этом дурдоме живём. Да и объяснять что-либо тоже глупо. Само по-себе глупо, ибо что можно объяснить человеку, который "голосует сердцем", а не головой, который мнение о внешней политике государства заимствует у музыкантов, писателей и актёров. 
Притом (я не хочу никого обидеть, среди деятелей культуры действительно ещё остались уважаемые лично мной люди), зачастую, эти самые носители культуры весьма недалеки в областях, которые не касаются их профессиональной деятельности, и точно так же подвержены действию пропаганды.

----------


## Crocodile

> Конечно, согласна. Она умница и реалистка.[...] А ты в чём-то с ней не согласен?

 В чём-то несогласен, но частично согласен с главным: "_Зомбированию можно противостоять, анализируя вещи самостоятельно._" С тобой можно поговорить о противостоянии зомбированию, основываясь на экспертном мнении Киры Муратовой, или нельзя?

----------


## Ramil

> экспертном мнении Киры Муратовой

  ::

----------


## Crocodile

Рамиль, подожди, не веселись, дай поговорить.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> В чём-то несогласен, но частично согласен с главным: "_Зомбированию можно противостоять, анализируя вещи самостоятельно._" С тобой можно поговорить о противостоянии зомбированию, основываясь на экспертном мнении Киры Муратовой, или нельзя?

 Со мной? Это вряд ли.  Я абсолютно не понимаю психологию людей, поддающихся "зомбированию", вступающих в различные религиозные культы.  Jonestown, Waco, the Farm и многие др.

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, вот Кира Муратова выступает как эксперт по монтажу и говорит следующее:   

> Я хорошо разбираюсь в монтаже. Российские каналы использовали часть кадра со снайпером, стреляющим в одну сторону, а украинские — с тем же снайпером, палящим в другую. Я видела кадр целиком: видно, как снайпер лежит и, постреляв в одну сторону, с неудобством поворачивается и стреляет в противоборствующую сторону.

 Как ты считаешь, мог ли снайпер быть из подразделения Беркут?

----------


## SergeMak

> Как ты считаешь, мог ли снайпер быть из подразделения Беркут?

 На Майдане были как снайперы, так и контр-снайперы. Запись радиопереговоров Беркута свидетельствует, что по снайперам велась работа. Так как снайперов было как минимум 4, то в зоне перекрестного огня контрснайпер вполне мог вести огонь по нескольким направлениям. Более того, снайперы, которые стреляли по толпе, находились в окнах или на крышах домов, так что вряд ли могли попасть в кадр. Кроме того, я не верю, что в один кадр могли уместиться как сам снайпер, так и цель, в которую он стрелял, особенно если эти цели находились в разных сторонах. Так что одно из двух: либо Кира Муратова не очень-то хорошо разбирается в монтаже, либо сочиняет. С творческими людьми такое бывает, что человек начинает верить своему воображению больше чем реальности.

----------


## Crocodile

@SergeMak
Ты всё правильно говоришь, я не спорю. Я пытаюсь у Лампады добиться какого-то осмысленного ответа. Вот, она размещает интервью и говорит, что согласна с Кирой Муратовой. Я просто пытаюсь понять точку зрения Лампады, не более того. В том виде, в каком мы видим интервью, Кира Муратова мягко, стараясь сделать книксен в обе стороны, принимает точку зрения противоположную "новому/временному правительству" Украины. Ибо вся "революционная решимость и необходимость" напрямую вытекали из действий "снайпера Беркута", стрелявшего по майдановцам. Если Кира Муратова права, в чём Лампада уже согласилась, тогда снайпер провоцировал обе стороны на столкновения, а значит не было той самой революционной необходимости, не было нужды в люстрациях силовых структур, в том, чтобы заставлять Беркут просить прощения у народа на коленях и т.п. А главное - не было необходимости в санкциях ЕС. Вот всё это мне и хотелось постепенно вытащить из Лампады простыми вопросами... А тут приходишь ты и усложняешь картину мира, сводя на нет все соображения Киры Муратовой, призывающей противостоять зомбированию и анализировать вещи самостоятельно.  ::

----------


## SergeMak

Сорри, что смешал все планы, как известно, энтропия растет пропорционально 4-ой степени количества элементов-участников системы, так что я не виноват - это все термодинамика...

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, над пролитым молоком не плачут. Хотя, что-то мне подсказывает, что процесс вряд ли успешно завершился бы за полиномиальное время.  ::

----------


## Sibiriak

Я заходил на разные источники, старался читать разные позиции, просмотрел много видео сюжетов. И я в полной мере осознаю, что как бы я не старался, но в основе своей я читал русскоязычные статьи, и смотрел видео, где присутствовал русский перевод. И это происходило не по той причине, что я не хотел, а причина тому, банальный языковой барьер.
Но прочтённый мной материал, а также разговоры с людьми, которые в недавнем прошлом мигрировали из Украины,  в полной мере достаточены для того, чтобы у меня сложилось достаточно устойчивая точка зрения, об обсуждаемой проблеме, в такой узкой связке, как взаимоотношения Россия – Украина, но не достаточен, чтобы понять позицию европейских стран и США.
Совершено не вызывает сомнение то, что Украина, собственно к примеру как Россия, являются страной в которых достаточно много больших групп людей объединённых определёнными обстоятельствами, будь то национальная принадлежность, религия, или какие-либо другие убеждения. И так уж исторически случилось, что применительно к национальной принадлежности можно выделить две достаточно большие группы, которые, не вдаваясь в подробности, позиционируют себя как Украинцы и Русские. Так получилось, это факт, этого невозможно отрицать, они ГРАЖДАНЕ одной страны. И совершенно логичным обстоятельством вытекающим отсюда является то, что в своих правах и обязанностях они равны. И так было достаточно долго. Данные люди (в принципе речь тут идёт не только о Русских и Украинцах) жили в СВОЕЙ стране, как и в других странах они влюблялись, женились, работали, отдыхали, и всё всех устраивало, и абсолютное большинство не испытывали ненависти друг к другу.  
Но всё было бы хорошо, если бы не было так плохо. Как многие уже говорят, что Украине не повезло с людьми, которые стояли во главе их государства. В течении многих лет уровень жизни в стране начал качественно падать, и это стали ощущать многие. И совершенно естественно люди начали искать виновных. В свою очередь люди стоящие у власти, тоже в полной мере это осознавали, в том числе и свою ответственность за это ухудшение и то, что если не принять меры, то рано или поздно ниточка приведёт к ним. И на мой взгляд ими было принято решение, чтобы отвести подозрения от себя, путём не хитрых манипуляций, натравить одну часть общества на другую. И как мы видим, им это очень хорошо удалось. Если сильно упростить ситуацию, к примеру, можем получить, что одна часть общества совершенно искренне считает, что во всех бедах виновата русскоязычная часть населения, и что корень проблем лежит в наличии русского языка на территории Украины, а другая часть считает, что корень проблем от бездельников украинцев, преимущественно расположенных в западных частях Украины, и это вера не менее искренняя. Конечно, есть и другие нюансы, но их качественный анализ принципиальной роли не играет, и на общую суть не влияет.
И само собой разумеется, это было опасное занятие и не могло продолжаться вечно. Если людям долго внушать ненависть друг к другу, то, в конце концов, они будут ненавидеть друг друга. В итоге это привело достаточно большому конфликту, который необходимо было гасить и искать пути выхода. Но на фоне всего этого безобразия, в момент наивысшего обострения, выходят из тени внешние силы, которые достаточно открыто, не только не пытались гасить конфликт, но наоборот еще больше расшатывали и так довольно не спокойную ситуацию, чтобы в последствии решить свои сугубо личные интересы. Условно разделим эти внешние силы на западные и восточные, и намеренно не будем сужать их до каких-то определённых стран, а уж тем более до определённых личностей.  
Уже достаточно ясно видно, что на Украине нету сил способных мирным путём выйти из этого хаоса, поэтому пока внешние силы не договорятся между собой, ситуация будет только ухудшаться. Совершенно же очевидно, что для прагматичных западных сил Украина не представляет не какого экономического интереса, более того я думаю, что большинство прагматичных Европейцев осознают, что от тесной экономической интеграции с Украиной их уровень жизни будет несомненно ухудшаться, в виду больших проблем последней. И уж совершенно глупо полагать, что западные силы будут помогать в ущерб своим экономическим интересам. А если для западных сил дело не в экономических интересах, то будет справедливо предположить в вопрос лежит в военно-стратегической плоскости, то есть, в получение более выгодных в военном плане позиций. При такой постановке вопроса, восточным силам нечего не остаётся, кроме как активно противостоять этому, делая это абсолютно теми же методами, что и «деловые партнёры».   
Для украинцев сейчас жизненно необходимо осознать, что тот путь, на который они встали, это путь в пустоту, который уже привёл к некоторым необратимым последствиям. Им жизненно необходимо понять, ненавидя и убивая друг друга, они из данного кризиса не смогут выбраться. Именно им следует остановиться, успокоиться и осознать то, что происходит в стране, потому как внешние силы всё прекрасно понимают, а Украина для них просто площадка для выяснения отношений. Им следует осознать, что ненависть которую они испытывают друг к друг, это искусственно навязанная ненависть, которую сейчас так рьяно поддерживают внешние силы.    
Тем людям, которое пришли к власти на Украине, если они действительно патриоты своей страны, а не мелкие нацисты, следует двигаться в направлении объединения людей путём поиска компромиссных решений и не пытаться силой подчинить несогласных, и уж тем более не выходить на путь террора граждан собственной страны. Этим людям надо совершенно четко понимать, что ни одна страна мира не будет им помогать в ущерб собственным интересам, и что именно им и не кому другом придётся кропотливо и с большими усилиями строить своё будущее. Им стоит понимать, что западные силы «помогают» им исключительно с целью ослабления восточных сил, что собственно справедливо и в обратном направлении.

----------


## Hanna

I read that as part of the sanctions against Russia, they block Mastercard and Visa transactions for all customers of Bank Rossiya.  
That seems to me like the most serious sanctions yet, because regular people are affected, at home, in Russia. Not sure how big / commonly used in Russia.  
I guess, if anything else happens, they'll consider blocking Mastercard and Visa across all Russia. This is the approach they used against Wikileaks, Julian Assange etc. 
However, this will cost money, for Visa / Mastercard. It's one thing to block an individual (Assange) and quite another to block a whole country - lost profits.    How common is it for people in Russia to have Visa / Mastercard....? I have heard that a lot of people just don't have it.Do people mostly have debit card (just withdraws the sum from your bank account) or credit cards (you spend money you don't actually have, and pay it later)Would you consider it a serious problem if you couldn't use your Visa / Mastercard. 
I wanted to pay for a service in Russia a while back, and it was EXTREMELY hard because you could not pay with any payment methods that are available to me (Mastercard, Visa, Paypal). WebMoney is blocked in UK and it took me a very long time to set up an account pretending to be in another country.   Maybe Russia can set up it's own Visa alternative, or people will use bitcoin.

----------


## Suobig

> How common is it for people in Russia to have Visa / Mastercard....? I have heard that a lot of people just don't have it.

 99% of companies that pay salary legally pay it on debet cards issued by V/M   

> Do people mostly have debit card (just withdraws the sum from your bank account) or credit cards (you spend money you don't actually have, and pay it later)

 Mostly debet. Some with overdraft.   

> Would you consider it a serious problem if you couldn't use your Visa / Mastercard.

 I consider it a huge win.

----------


## Paul G.

*Hanna*, I am so glad that these sanctions occur. At last we can say "get lost!" to our "western partners", build our own clearing system, turn to payments in rubles only, becoming more oriented to Asian markets. These steps can cause collapse of the US dollar. Thank God, it happens! Yahoo!   

> Would you consider it a serious problem if you couldn't use your Visa / Mastercard.

 Hanna, if it's really necessary, I'm ready to donate my own $1000 to ruin American economy. As a payment for their "services". So any steps in this direction are excellent, even if they produce some temporary troubles.

----------


## Hanna

Haha, guys, your message is clear!   
I hate Visa and Mastercard too, but unfortunately I can't live a normal life without using them.  
YES! Russia should build its own payment system and also market it outside Russia's borders - ex Soviet area and then EU. People would try it, no doubt!   
Seriously, I know many people with considerably less radical political views than me who HATE Visa / Mastercard and would use almost anything else.  
I am a huge bitcoin fan, partly for that reason.  
It's outrageous to use it for sanctions - shows it's just a tool in the hands of the USA.  
I have a comment to the Russsians here: 
Norway has a lot of oil and gas too. They have a sort of vague notion of solidarity / idealistic ideas, and a strong state _(sort of like 1/3 of what the Soviet Union was)._  
Most of the oil and gas money goes to the state, essentially they have no "oligarchs". The people benefit from the oil/gas. 
The state there is not corrupt and uses the oil money to achieve good things. They make long term investments in the future of the country with this money, and they know the oil will eventually dry up.  
If they were in the situation that Russia is in now, i.e. economic sanctions,* they would take oil and gas money and create their own Mastercard!* No doubt about it.  
Of course, Norway is too small a country. They could never achieve anything on their own. But Russia can!   *I really hope this serves as a catalyst for a Mastercard / Visa alternative that doesn't discriminate and isn't used as a political tool. Do it Russians, please!*  
And good on Putin that he's switching banks for his salary, to Rossiya Bank. 
And what's with the expression "Western partners"? It sounds more silly every day. Anyone who treats  you like that is not a "partner". I smell some PR strategy or whatever it could be behind this phony expression.

----------


## Paul G.

Amazing thread about sanctions against Obama and other American officials: Санкции против Обамы и США
Ordinary Russian people and businessmen prohibit Obama from entering their shops, offices, houses etc or using their things. There are hundreds of such statements and it's growing every minute.

----------


## Sibiriak

Есть такая особенность, что спустя некоторое время становиться проще осознать некоторые события, которые имели место быть в прошлом. Отчасти это становиться возможным благодаря накоплению информации, связанной с этими событиями. Отчасти, благодаря более спокойному и трезвому взгляду, который был весьма ограничен в условиях массированного нагнетания ситуации. 
В принципе уже сейчас можно пробовать, по мере своих возможностей, делать какие-либо выводы. 
Для начала хотелось бы рассмотреть ситуацию вокруг СМИ (средств массовой информации). Собственно ни для кого не является тайной о чрезвычайно огромных возможностях СМИ по формированию общественного мнения, и это справедливо совершенно для любой страны. И было бы очень опрометчиво полагать что люди, в руках которых сосредоточена власть, не возьмут под контроль столь важный инструмент, который настолько безотказно работает. При этом надо всегда помнить, что реальная власть в стране не всегда сосредоточена в руках официальных лиц. Также следует отметить, что если в стране власть не имеет монопольный характер, то обязательно возникнут альтернативные СМИ, которые без сомнения будут также под контролем тех лиц, которыми они создавались, и стоять исключительно на стороне их интересов. 
Следует чётко понимать, что не бывает независимых СМИ, это миф, который поддерживается теми, кто контролирует эти СМИ. Официальные власти контролируют СМИ посредством административных ресурсов, все оставшиеся СМИ контролируются, как это банально бы не звучало, посредством финансовых ресурсов. Если кто-нибудь начинает говорить что в его стране СМИ независимы, то он либо провокатор, либо человек с ограниченными умственными способностями.  
 Для примера можно привести Северною Корею, где власть носит монопольный характер, и где совершенно бесполезно искать альтернативные СМИ. Северокорейские СМИ являются провластными, зависят от власти, и служат исключительно интересам официальной власти.  
Что касается России, вопреки расхожему мнению среди людей, которые не живут в России, у нас есть как проправительственные, так и альтернативные СМИ. Поэтому было бы ложью утверждать, что мы в России не имеем доступ к противоположным точкам зрения вокруг определённых событий. Но опять же повторюсь, что первые, что вторые СМИ являются зависимыми, и они не ставят перед собой цель донести сухую правду, а совсем наоборот, единственной целью для них является искажения информации таким образом, чтобы в обществе формировались те мнения, которые будут выгодны для них. В это ситуации не бывает исключений, и не предвидится, как в России, так и в других странах мира, ЭТО НУЖНО ОСОЗНАТЬ И ПРИНЯТЬ КАК ДАННОСТЬ.  
Исходя из действий людей, которые пришли к власти на Украине, можно сделать выводы, что они это прекрасно осознают и понимают. На фоне информационной войны (причём войны не с Россией, а по большей части со своими гражданами), мы можем наблюдать последовательные шаги, направленные на изоляцию граждан (причём граждан не России, а по большей части своих граждан) от информации из других источников, имеющих отличающеюся точку зрения, что в свою очередь подрывает способность граждан Украины к адекватному анализу ситуации. Их примеру поспешила присоединиться и другая страна (кто следит за ситуацией, тот знает), которая совершенно также ущемляет в правах исключительно только своих граждан. 
Я и все мои знакомые в полной мере осознают, что не бывает независимых СМИ. И в связи этим, уважаемые форумчане, мне интересно узнать Ваше мнение по двум вопросам: 
1.Считаете ли вы, что в вашей стране есть независимые СМИ? 
2.С учётом происходящего на Украине, можно ли говорить о правдивости СМИ в этой стране?

----------


## Crocodile

> Считаете ли вы, что в вашей стране есть независимые СМИ?

 Ну, ты сам, собственно, всё расписал. Кто за девушку платит, то её и танцует. Независимые СМИ возможны не в стране, а в теории. На сегодняшний день, мне известно только одно, относительно независимое СМИ - википедия. Оно финансово независимо ровно настолько, насколько обычные пользователи согласны перечислять туда свои деньги. Но, что мы видим на примере википедии? Разделы на разных языках зачастую освещают те же события, делая акценты на разных аспектах. Кроме того, наличие ссылок (=викификация) - это прекрасно, но ведь выборка ссылок - это чистой воды субъективная интерпретация. И это при возможности дискуссии в процессе написания статьи, а ведь новостные СМИ такой роскоши лишены - информация должна быть подана быстро. В сухом остатке, независимое вики-СМИ, в котором обычные пользователи могут выложить любой материал, возможно ещё имеет какое-то право называться независимым, но главная загвоздка в том, что 100% "независимость" отнюдь не подразумевает 100% "объективность". А ведь именно на этот крючок мы, по идее, и должны клюнуть, разве не так?

----------


## Ramil

Сегодня, прям, вечер откровений...
А, впрочем, если уж разбираться, давайте порассуждаем о таком понятии как "объективность" - что это слово вообще означает, и каким образом чья-то точка зрения может считаться объективной.
По моему глубокому убеждению, "объективный взгляд" - это такой взгляд, который максимально близко приближен к моему собственному взгляду. Любая противоречащая информация вызывает, как это, а, вот - когнитивный диссонанс, и отторгается.
Откуда же берётся моя личная точка зрения? Там, где уровень моей экспертизы недостаточен - всё из тех же СМИ. Правда, чтобы не вызвать того самого когнитивного диссонанса, вновь поступающая информация должна базироваться на ранее утверждённых предпосылках. И так этот клубок можно разматывать до самого детства, до основных аксиом.
О чём этоя всё? А, вот о чём - нет никакой объективности, а если подумать - то и быть не может. Мы всего лишь можем выбрать, какого сорта лапшу мы предпочитаем на уши.

----------


## it-ogo

<КО mode on> 
Объективность прессы математически абсолютной быть не может. Практически она складывается из 1. нравственных устоев общества (уровня терпимости к очевидной недобросовестности) и журналистской этики; 2. работающего законодательства, осложняющего давление на прессу; 3. наличие системы конкурирующих политических сил. 
В Украине практически отсутствует только второй пункт. В России - все три.  
<КО mode off>

----------


## Ramil

Про нравственные устои и журналистскую этику - повеселил.  ::  Впрочем, это даже не применительно конкретно к Украине, а вообще.
В моём понимании журналистской этики не существует и вовсе, а нравственные устои в наше время формируются самими СМИ.
Имея желание и ресурсы, я могу привить обществу абсолютно любые нравственные устои. Каннибализм, педофилия, пытки подозреваемых в преступлениях, этнические чистки, концлагеря - всё что угодно может считаться нравственным.
Насчёт законодательства и давления на прессу - зачем давить на шлюху? Ей надо просто заплатить. Собственно, шлюха даже честнее журналиста в этом плане.
Что же до конкурирующих сил - ну, до Украины с богатым охлократическим опытом, России, конечно, далеко. Всё же, политическая конкуренция присутствует. Вопрос ведь в том, что понимать под конкуренцией - спорить на тему, кому лучше продаться, или спорить на тему, кого лучше купить. По второму вопросу политические битвы ведутся весьма ожесточённые. Правда, их не видно на первый взгляд охлократа, потому что там спорят серьёзные люди, и по телевидению их споры обычно не освещаются.

----------


## it-ogo

Я и говорю, что в России этого сейчас нет. Такие гуманитарные вещи, как этика или честь обычно существуют, пока их признает, уважает и считается с ними устойчивое большинство. Если нет - на нет и суда нет. Каждому по вере его.

----------


## Ramil

> Я и говорю, что в России этого сейчас нет. Такие гуманитарные вещи, как этика или честь обычно существуют, пока их признает, уважает и считается с ними устойчивое большинство. Если нет - на нет и суда нет. Каждому по вере его.

 ... в песне ты не понял, увы, ничего.

----------


## it-ogo

Чего уж тут не понять. Это было твое мировоззрение такое. И не только твое - вполне себе распространенное в России мировоззрение.  
Просто иногда сознание определяет бытие.

----------


## Ramil

Я бы мог привести тысячу и один пример журналистского трупоедства в западных СМИ, мог бы сослаться на вполне серьёзные научные работы по технологиям формирования общественного мнения, но смысла в этом не вижу. Для тебя всё мировое зло останется в России. Именно поэтому я и не вижу смысла.

----------


## diogen_

А правда,  что в Киеве срезали все деревья, по которым можно было проследить траекторию пуль таинственных снайперов?  ::  
На правах слухов: Генерал Цителашвили: «В Киеве группой грузинских снайперов руководили Гиа Барамидзе и Гиви Таргамадзе»

----------


## Crocodile

Вот ты странный человек, Диоген. Было же супер-дупер независимое, объективное и открытое расследование. Новая, истинно народная власть неторопясь, вдумчиво и беспристрастно разобралась во всех тонкостях. Стреляли Беркутовцы лично проинструктированные преступным Януковичем. Чего тебе не хватает? Конспиролух, вах?  ::

----------


## Homsa

> А правда,  что в Киеве срезали все деревья, по которым можно было проследить траекторию пуль таинственных снайперов?

 Скажу на правах киевлянина: Не правда.

----------

